# Weird fetishes/turn ons in opposite sex?



## letitrock

*WEIRD turn ons in opposite sex?*

(obviously this thread is open to everyone (gays, lesbians, straight, bisexual etc))

Do you have any weird turn ons in men or women? Like maybe you like super skinny guys, or u like guys who are left handed or you like tomboys, or u like girls with short hair etc etc

In men, I like veins, like the ones that they get in their forearms, and the thin ones they get in their flat lower abdomen.


----------



## ryobi

I'm turned on by Democracy, Freedom, Justice, Peace, Forethought, Creativity, Compassion, Self-Sacrifice, Nature

But mostly, I'm turned on by Democracy


----------



## nubly

girls with...

open toe shoes
boots (specially thigh high boots)
pony tails
baseball hat
cute feet
full lips


----------



## dax

I don't how weird these things are but here it goes....

I've always wanted to make out with a lipstick lesbian. Not Bi, straight up lesbian. A hot one. Not sure why. And since you mentioned it, I always seemed to have a thing for tomboys- like girls who aren't high maintenance and kinda are into more guy stuff. Super girly made-up girls kind of freak me out a little to be honest. 


Hrm, can't think of anything else right now that could be considered weird.


----------



## dax

nubly said:


> girls with...
> 
> open toe shoes


I hate open toe shoes. Sandals are ok, but open toe shoes just seem kinda weird looking to me.


----------



## bezoomny

I love skinny guys.


----------



## slkjao

im sure i have something but i cant think of any atm. XD


----------



## pita

I like manly women. I guess that's kind of weird. And I like men with long hair/dark hair/curly hair/body hair/all of the above.

Basically, I like testosterone. Yeah I know, not that weird.


----------



## slkjao

oh i thought of one. Full lips


----------



## letitrock

me too, I love full lips on a woman


----------



## mind_games

nubly said:


> ...
> full lips





slkjao said:


> oh i thought of one. Full lips





letitrock said:


> me too, I love full lips on a woman


Your fetish is SOOO bizarre you should never again mention it in public. Only in whispers, okay?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

yeah.. not about to post any fetish type thing here, but I have always been turned on by a guy who isnt "perfect". Like a little rough around the edges and isnt afraid to get dirty (I dont mean _*that. *_I mean, get his hands dirty, get into the mud _(_I dont mean wrestling in the mud either. Get your minds out of the gutter). If he plays the guitar, well thats a bonus. If he has a nice tattoo, well... yeah.


----------



## zookeeper

I have a weird fetish that involves curry paste and golf clubs, but I won't reveal any details outside of the bedroom.


----------



## letitrock

I was listening to the Kane Show one day and they were discussing whether or not they'd date a person who's on anti-depressants and I actually think that I may be more into a guy who's _on_ that medication rather than someone who's totally well adjusted.


----------



## Perfectionist

Oh man bring me all the skinny guys. I'm talking malnourished skinny. Count individual ribs skinny. Passersby aren't sure if I lock him in a closet at night without food skinny.

Mmm.

Also Irish tweed caps. So hooooot.


----------



## Game 7

Perfectionist said:


> Oh man bring me all the skinny guys. I'm talking malnourished skinny. Count individual ribs skinny. Passersby aren't sure if I lock him in a closet at night without food skinny.
> 
> Mmm.


sigh


----------



## mechuga

I love when guys have really thick eyebrows haha


----------



## solasum

I don't know. I really like long hair on men.


----------



## pollster

letitrock said:


> I like veins, like the ones that they get in their forearms


This. I notice and like nice hands. Slender fingers, and veins that show in the hands/forearms. I don't know why. I find it attractive on women as well. Maybe it's my long-standing (but failed) wish to be anorexic or something.


----------



## letitrock

Wow, 313 views but only 22 responses, lurkers, please, I want to know about your fetishes!


----------



## ratbag

letitrock said:


> Wow, 313 views but only 22 responses, lurkers, please, I want to know about your fetishes!


Lurking could be a fetish?


----------



## zookeeper

letitrock said:


> Wow, 313 views but only 22 responses, lurkers, please, I want to know about your fetishes!


I like to watch.


----------



## TRENNER

Female virgins--even though I haven't been a virgin myself since June, 1981.


----------



## papaSmurf

zookeeper said:


> I have a weird fetish that involves curry paste and golf clubs, but I won't reveal any details outside of the bedroom.


You too? I always thought I was alone on this one.


----------



## TenYears

** Note to self **

Do not, under any circumstances, borrow golf clubs from zookeeper or papasmurf


----------



## papaSmurf

SickPuppy said:


> ** Note to self **
> 
> Do not, under any circumstances, borrow golf clubs from zookeeper or papasmurf


In the interest of fair warning, you might as well just expand that note to include all forms of sports equipment. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## TenYears

I really hope neither of you work at a sporting goods store...urrrmmm, nevermind I don't wanta know. Disregard.


----------



## leonardess

ryobi said:


> I'm turned on by Democracy, Freedom, Justice, Peace, Forethought, Creativity, Compassion, Self-Sacrifice, Nature
> 
> But mostly, I'm turned on by Democracy


now _that's_ hot.

I'm sorry, that made me laugh, but in a good way, really. It's cool that you love those beliefs. Very high ideals indeed.


----------



## leonardess

TRENNER said:


> Female virgins--even though I haven't been a virgin myself since June, 1981.


how odd. I have never heard of that.


----------



## AussiePea

mechuga said:


> I love when guys have really thick eyebrows haha


All hope is not lost!!!!! :boogie


----------



## SAgirl

long eyelashes on a guy


----------



## HTF

i occasionally like a little pain (ie, scratch up my back,ect) nothing too crazy lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Girls that don't have to wear makeup.


----------



## millenniumman75

letitrock said:


> I was listening to the Kane Show one day and they were discussing whether or not they'd date a person who's on anti-depressants and I actually think that *I may be more into a guy who's on that medication* rather than someone who's totally well adjusted.


We're more exciting! :lol

Okay my turnons:
long hair
women at 3am
girly girls who can lay the smack down if need be.
well-grounded
girls who can run a sewing machine
red fire trucks without engines.


----------



## BLK13

geisha girl....yum....


----------



## SilentLoner

Long hair on a guy.


----------



## Sunshine009

dax said:


> I hate open toe shoes. Sandals are ok, but open toe shoes just seem kinda weird looking to me.


When you wear pants in the warm months they make you look way more feminine


----------



## zomgz

short hair on girls <3
muscle men but they have to be very nice... i can't put up with the egotistical muscle guys.
guys with long hair
gothic fashion on either gender =O
freckles!!!

^^


----------



## Futures

millenniumman75 said:


> red fire trucks without engines.


That's kinky!


----------



## Game 7

My turn on would be a pothead girl, who loves to cook, knows what the Infield Fly rule is, and can spot an offside watching a hockey game before the ref has a chance to blow the whistle.
That's talent right there. Rare talent.


----------



## Sabriella

Game 7 said:


> My turn on would be a pothead girl, who loves to cook, knows what the Infield Fly rule is, and can spot an offside watching a hockey game before the ref has a chance to blow the whistle.
> That's talent right there. Rare talent.


Haha wow. I fail at ALL of those.

Ummm, I like glasses. Not those lensless ones or ones with just plain glass in them, but real glasses.

And I like a crooked smile.

Edit: Just realised neither of those are very weird, so...I think guys with a duck-footed stance are pretty cute.


----------



## Game 7

Sabriella said:


> Haha wow. I fail at ALL of those.
> 
> Ummm, I like glasses. Not those lensless ones or ones with just plain glass in them, but real glasses.
> 
> And I like a crooked smile.
> 
> Edit: Just realised neither of those are very weird, so...I think guys with a duck-footed stance are pretty cute.


I should make an edit. You're from Australia. That makes everything else irrelevant.


----------



## drealm

I salivate over women in skirts and dresses. They are a rare feminine article in the current sea of butt-crack-tight designer jeans.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Game 7 said:


> I should make an edit. You're from Australia. That makes everything else irrelevant.


Yesssssssss.

I suppose I have an arm fetish, I couldn't care less if they have a pooch-like stomach so long as they have nice arms. :b

Being super hygienic an smelling nice is a turn on too.

Oh, and even though I (probably) wouldn't date a woman, I really admire when they can pull off super short or shaved hair.


----------



## quiet0lady

strawberryjulius said:


> I suppose I have an arm fetish, I couldn't care less if they have a pooch-like stomach so long as they have nice arms. :b


^I agree with this one :yes

I also like the bum look. Like when a guy first wakes up in the morning... messy hair, comfy clothes, maybe a little scruff, glasses... that sort of thing.

I also have a thing for tattoos. And dimples.


----------



## Sunshine009

I can't think of anything weird for once. I hope I get better. Apparently I am ill-er than I thought :cry

No, nothing weird. All standard stuff applies to me and my bf fits it. Stronger, smart, good spirit. Independent minded. He respects me as a person, as a woman, and as a spirit. He is very unique. His attitude makes him different from anyone I have known. I don' tthink that is a weird fetish.


----------



## userabuser

mostly just a kindred spirit fetish. 

when there is a women around young or old that has alot of life experience and seems to know whats important and whats not when it comes to friendships/relationships and has a real genuine personality i get all googly eyed.


----------



## tea111red

guys on motorcycles.....sport bikes, specifically.


----------



## Steve123

necks
single moms
seeing a girl's armpit gets me going for some reason


----------



## strawberryjulius

Steve123 said:


> necks
> single moms
> seeing a girl's *armpit* gets me going for some reason


I _knew _there was someone out there that liked this.


----------



## Sunshine009

It's the mind and spirit that are important.


----------



## shifter

I'm just going to list everything I like
-curvy women in general (legs, hips, thighs, butts mostly)
-tall women
-dark hair
-glasses
-untamed hair (yes, down there)
yep


----------



## coeur_brise

^^^ wow 4/5 ain't bad. I once heard someone say that my lack of personal fetishes was attractive to them. Or maybe I have a hamburger fetish and am not aware of it.


----------



## Sunshine009

^ you mean eating during .................


----------



## Zeddicus

I totally dig any girl who can fully understand and comprehend the Schrodinger equation, or is otherwise extremely intelligent and possesses a vast array of knowledge spanning any number of the various fields of pseudo and hard sciences or any other like-minded academic disciplines.

In short, if a girl has a higher IQ than I do, I'm totally hooked. Strange much?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

older men. I've also been told I have a thing for short men because most of the guys I've dated or been interested in are around 5'8 or 5'9.


----------



## Narcissus

Uh, I can't really mention three or four good fetishes without being too graphic. Just physical characteristics; not anything that people do. But since shifter has gone partway, I'll admit that I also like untamed hair, but not just down there. Anything other than beards and moustaches. :b

Not-so-sexual turn-ons include awkwardness, shyness, soft voices (lower pitch, lower volume, sweeter timbre), nerdy looks, talent in the visual arts, independence, mistrust, idealism, short stature, dark or wavy blonde hair, glasses, a compatible sense of humour (near impossible to find), talking nonsense… I could probably back myself into a corner and crush myself into a triangular mass with that list.


----------



## Havalina

Crooked teeth


----------



## Oneiros

Braces... OMG :heart


----------



## Squizzy

I like a bit of scruff on a guy.

I also love facial paint. And the "metal-head" type stereotype. Here is a man from the band Finntroll that I think is super sexy.


----------



## letitrock

1,068 views and 68 replies, 1068 minus 68 equals 1000, wow I'm stupid, I calculated that using a calculator when I could've done it in my head, anyways, the answer is 1000 lurkers who've read my thread, but haven't responded. 

1000 lurkers. That's a lot. Not that I hate lurkers or whatver, I don't wanna alienate you guys, I'm just really curious about them, I wish they would just post already.


----------



## letitrock

noooooooooooooo

more fetishes more fetishes


----------



## Futures

Does anyone have any REAL fetishes? Everything listed so far is mostly just simple preferences they find attractive in the opposite sex. ...Nothing really taboo enough to reach fetish status IMO.


----------



## tlgibson97

Looks like I hit on a little bit of everyones fetishes. Sorry girls, Im taken. You know what they say about the good ones. They are either married or gay, and Im not gay.

I have my hair in a pony tail, but its only about 6 inches long.
I drive a motircycle.
I have annoying long eyelashes. My upper and lower lashes are constanly snagging on each other.
I'm not overly hairy. Sorry, I only shave my face.
I have crooked teeth.
I'm scruffy most of the time.
I like to get dirty (off roading, ATV, working on my vehicles)
6 ft tall (though not skinny, sorry)

If only all you ladies were combined into one I might be the perfect guy. lol

I won't list my turn-on/fetishes because I don't want you all to know how much of a freak I really am


----------



## Kelly

Game 7 said:


> My turn on would be a pothead girl, who loves to cook, knows what the Infield Fly rule is, and can spot an offside watching a hockey game before the ref has a chance to blow the whistle.
> That's talent right there. Rare talent.


I got all of that except the pothead part. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Girls that love Radiohead and hate pop. Girls in dresses. VERY long hair.

Female orgasms.


----------



## odd_one_out

I have no patterns. I asked my friend what she thought I had; all she could come up with is nice lips, but only because I keep wanting kisses. So yep, nothing unusual and I exhibit no patterns of preference in these matters.


----------



## mind_games

Havalina said:


> Crooked teeth


Quick! Somebody smash my teeth in!

----------

Nice feet are nice, but it doesn't approach fetish intensity for me.
girls in shirts (with rolled up sleeves).
girls with long hair

But mainly:
Girls in labcoats. Grrrawwwrr!
Redheads in lab coats!!
Redheads in lab coats wearing glasses!!!

And things that are actual fetishes, I don't feel comfortable mentioning on this forum. And I suspect others can't either, hence why this thread has very little of it.


----------



## dullard

Havalina said:


> Crooked teeth


----------



## nothing to fear

dullard said:


>










it's absolutely true, "imperfect" teeth just make a smile so much more special and beautiful. (i put _imperfect _in quotations since they are perfect to me)


----------



## strawberryjulius

Futures said:


> Does anyone have any REAL fetishes? Everything listed so far is mostly just simple preferences they find attractive in the opposite sex. ...Nothing really taboo enough to reach fetish status IMO.


Yes, but I'd get an infraction if I posted them.

Why don't YOU post yours? :b


----------



## strawberryjulius

Hmm, so I shouldn't get my teeth fixed? :b

If they weren't hurting I wouldn't.


----------



## nothing to fear

Futures said:


> Does anyone have any REAL fetishes? Everything listed so far is mostly just simple preferences they find attractive in the opposite sex. ...Nothing really taboo enough to reach fetish status IMO.


hmm i think listing actual fetishes would risk the deletion of this thread. 

turn-ons:
-beards, scruffiness
-messy-ish hair
-scars, just from any causes
-um... sweat.. but not really from exercising
-tummies, not huge bellies but stomachs that are soft enough to lay your head on


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah scars can be very hot


----------



## zookeeper

Pinstripes. Maybe I have a secretary/librarian thing or something, but all women should wear pinstripe skirts and collared shirts all the time.


----------



## Havalina

Oily car mechanic hands.


----------



## Narcissus

nothing to fear said:


> hmm i think listing actual fetishes would risk the deletion of this thread.
> 
> turn-ons:
> -beards, scruffiness
> -messy-ish hair
> -scars, just from any causes
> -um... sweat.. but not really from exercising
> -tummies, not huge bellies but stomachs that are soft enough to lay your head on


Haha, all the stuff I'm trying to get rid of!

Yeah, the actual fetishes would be a bit too much, which is, as I said, why I didn't post mine. Now in the 18+ section, I could possibly expand on them.


----------



## Louis

Love biting and a little rough play


----------



## bezoomny

Forgot one - a smoking habit. I just really think that guys look really damn hot when smoking a cig.


----------



## dax

Sunshine009 said:


> When you wear pants in the warm months they make you look way more feminine


No way, I always thought they looked weird. Like you had a normal shoe and them someone cut the end off for some weird reason. And part of your foot is randomly sticking out. It just doesn't look right to me. Why not just wear some kind of sandal or flip-flop or whatever?


----------



## dax

zomgz said:


> freckles!!!


totally seconded


----------



## dax

STKinTHEmud said:


> Female orgasms.


This.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Narcissus said:


> Haha, all the stuff I'm trying to get rid of!
> 
> Yeah, the actual fetishes would be a bit too much, which is, as I said, why I didn't post mine. Now in the 18+ section, I could possibly expand on them.


You can't do that either. The 18+ forum is not for _gratuitous sex. _


----------



## AussiePea

Side tats!


----------



## Narcissus

strawberryjulius said:


> You can't do that either. The 18+ forum is not for _gratuitous sex. _


Bah! :b I guess I'll have to save it for the workplace.


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Watching them do girly things like fiddling with hair, adjusting clothing, shaving legs, rubbing on lotions, etc.

Underarm hair.


----------



## knuckles17

emo/scene/skater girls >.<


----------



## letitrock

Mr. Frostie said:


> Watching them do girly things like fiddling with hair, adjusting clothing, shaving legs, rubbing on lotions, etc.
> 
> Underarm hair.


I am SO surprised that a couple of you have said that you're into underarm hair.

That's soooo weird..and I'm bi, but I can't understand getting turned on by underarm hair on a _woman_...And is it just a little hair or a lot that you're turned on by?


----------



## letitrock

There is something so ****ing sexy about a guy with masculine/angular facial structure(heavy brow bone, heavy jawline, sharp nose) that also has flushed cheeks as if he's just been exerting himself.


----------



## Narcissus

letitrock said:


> I am SO surprised that a couple of you have said that you're into underarm hair.
> 
> That's soooo weird..and I'm bi, but I can't understand getting turned on by underarm hair on a _woman_...And is it just a little hair or a lot that you're turned on by?


I'm personally not into an androgynous or masculine look; it just strikes me as a natural adult characteristic that most women are very strongly expected to get rid of. It's a sexual characteristic in itself, it strikes me as a sign of defiance to keep it, and it's something that virtually nobody does. So fetish/turn-on it is.


----------



## 1applehearts1

i like:

-glasses
-5 o'clock shadow
-older
-smart & compassionate & funny
-freckles
-nice hair...not long just not that shaved look a lot of guys have...where they barely have any hair on their heads

-turn off: a lot of muscles/abs ....weird i know but i like average better..it kind of annoys me when guys get obsessed with working out


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

you mean long enough hair to pull?


----------



## 1applehearts1

mind_games said:


> Your fetish is SOOO bizarre you should never again mention it in public. Only in whispers, okay?


lol why do you think women wear lipstick? to make lips appear FULLER and to imitate the state of arousal in women where their lip color turns to more of a reddish color


----------



## 1applehearts1

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> you mean long enough hair to pull?


what do you mean? 

also i dont like guys that are too chisled in their features....because sometimes it makes them look too tough/mean....i dont know its hard to explain.

and i like nice feminine hands on a guy...soft and not a lot of hair


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

sort of like short but not too short. pulling hair can be very sexy.


----------



## 1applehearts1

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> sort of like short but not too short. pulling hair can be very sexy.


ive never pulled a guys hair before, id get weird looks :roll LOL

yeah i mean....i like longer hair...not like rocker hair thats so long it looks feminine and messy....but like skater hair or shorter, i guess.


----------



## letitrock

Narcissus said:


> I'm personally not into an androgynous or masculine look; it just strikes me as a natural adult characteristic that most women are very strongly expected to get rid of. It's a sexual characteristic in itself, it strikes me as a sign of defiance to keep it, and it's something that virtually nobody does. So fetish/turn-on it is.


Well, now that you've explained it, I get the appeal, on a mental level, cuz it goes against norms and on a physical level, it's primitive/raw, _still not into it_, but I get it now. kewl.


----------



## mind_games

1applehearts1 said:


> lol why do you think women wear lipstick? to make lips appear FULLER and to imitate the state of arousal in women where their lip color turns to more of a reddish color


I was being sarcastic, or at least was trying to be.


----------



## bfree15

I love men to be men, big and beefy, tall, broad shoulders, with shaved or short hair. Love a bit of muscle, a man who knows how to look after himself. 
Skinny weedy guys are such a turn off and skinny jeans on men are a no.


----------



## slkjao

zookeeper said:


> Pinstripes. Maybe I have a secretary/librarian thing or something, but all women should wear pinstripe skirts and collared shirts all the time.


Now thats pretty unique. :clap


----------



## MindOverMood

Pretty hands and spandex pants


----------



## Roberto

Legs, feet and sloppy toe nail polish. and smell good curly hair everywhere.


----------



## Smitten

men who wear dresses hahahahaha


----------



## ryobi

spacewomen...
moss


----------



## 1applehearts1

Smitten said:


> men who wear dresses hahahahaha


really? have you met craig ferguson//// lmao...


----------



## strawberryjulius

CrashMedicate said:


> kinda dorky. glasses. it can be a turn on if a girl is self-conscious. i like girls with tiny little hands. and i like when they're small in general so i can pick them up and carry em around. okay thats enough.


I meet your criteria. I'm chuffed.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

TATTOOS done well....

not so much this...










but this...

half sleeves or rib tattoos


----------



## Smitten

1applehearts1 said:


> really? have you met craig ferguson//// lmao...


Does he wear a kilt?? (I'm not a huge fan of kilts unfortuntely haha)


----------



## Havalina

Heh I like this thread. I thought of another one:

I seem to enjoy the natural manly underarm smell. Not overwhelmingly strong but some is nice. And not from everyone (eww), but only from someone I'm intimate with. Something primal going on there. I find myself sticking my face in and around the area.:cig

hahah who says these things?!:no


----------



## Solobikerider

irishK said:


> yeah.. not about to post any fetish type thing here, but I have always been turned on by a guy who isnt "perfect". Like a little rough around the edges and isnt afraid to get dirty (I dont mean _*that. *_I mean, get his hands dirty, get into the mud _(_I dont mean wrestling in the mud either. Get your minds out of the gutter). If he plays the guitar, well thats a bonus. If he has a nice tattoo, well... yeah.


RRRooww!

If you have nice feet with a longer second toe..I dig that, Ill sing a song about it on my Guitar!


----------



## nothing to fear

Havalina said:


> Heh I like this thread. I thought of another one:
> 
> I seem to enjoy the natural manly underarm smell. Not overwhelmingly strong but some is nice. And not from everyone (eww), but only from someone I'm intimate with. Something primal going on there. I find myself sticking my face in and around the area.:cig


Mmmm...pheromones... yummy (depending on the person of course). i think they determine sexual attraction more than we realize, it's just in a subconscious way. funny that humans always attempt to cover up any natural scent with soap, perfume, cologne, etc, especially when trying to attract mates yet we already give off a scent that is meant to do just that. we probably bathe more than our species is suppose to so that would prevent it from smelling very strong anyway.

 hehehe those last few sentences of your post could easily be misinterpreted if taken out of context..


----------



## odd_one_out

^ This has reminded me I do have a thing. I tend to sniff partners around the upper body area and neck.


----------



## forever_dreamer

Guys with manly but gentle looking hands and long hair but long hair doesn't look great on every guy.


----------



## Perfectionist

Smitten said:


> Does he wear a kilt?? (I'm not a huge fan of kilts unfortuntely haha)


Kilts are HOT.


----------



## SloopjohnB

Red Heads
Ponytails
Pigtails
Women who are smart
a little pudgy (but healthy)


----------



## Ambivert

SloopjohnB said:


> Red Heads
> Ponytails
> Pigtails
> Women who are smart
> a little pudgy (but healthy)


What the hell? Those are exactly the types I like, haha


----------



## SloopjohnB

counterfeit self said:


> What the hell? Those are exactly the types I like, haha


great minds think alike.


----------



## ryobi

fjords.


----------



## 1applehearts1

Smitten said:


> Does he wear a kilt?? (I'm not a huge fan of kilts unfortuntely haha)


yes. he does. hes scottish. he calls kilts "result wear"  lmao


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Craig Ferguson is lick off the floor delicious.

And this is gonna sound so wrong but I always thought that tapping a priest would be really hot.


----------



## nothing to fear

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Craig Ferguson is lick off the floor delicious.
> 
> And this is gonna sound so wrong but I always thought that tapping a priest would be really hot.


in a confessional booth ... ? ops


----------



## Steve123

Really? Craig Furguson?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

haha yeah in a confessional booth. hello.


----------



## sda0

strawberryjulius said:


> I _knew _there was someone out there that liked this.


Why, is it common to have an armpit fetish? :sus


----------



## 1applehearts1

quiet0lady said:


> Craig Ferguson *drool* the fact that I can hardly understand a word he says makes it even better.
> 
> And kilts=result wear. Haha, best thing I've heard all day.


LOL. i know. his accent is even stronger in person and less thick on the show. weird. but i love his accent 

and yeah...love him and his wee kilts..<3


----------



## 1applehearts1

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Craig Ferguson is lick off the floor delicious.
> 
> And this is gonna sound so wrong but I always thought that tapping a priest would be really hot.


he really is, if you see his face up close he actually has cute little freckles over his face, so cute


----------



## 1applehearts1

Steve123 said:


> Really? Craig Furguson?


yes!!!! hes so cute


----------



## Steve123

interesting.


----------



## 1applehearts1

quiet0lady said:


> Hell yeah lol I'm not attracted to older men, but I'll make an exception for him... he has that quirky, I say what I want and don't give a **** thing going on. I like.
> 
> applehearts... you've met him in person?


yeah, i love his blue eyes and salt n pepper hair...he has a kind face

yeah, i actually met him like 3 months ago at his book signing. he was really nice, i shook his hand too, (they were really soft, he must moisturize! xD )


----------



## sprout

I have a thing about driving...

Men that drive trucks. Watching a man work a stick shift (huge turn on). Men that can parallel park really well. ***starts fanning self***


----------



## Havalina

sprout said:


> I have a thing about driving...
> 
> Men that drive trucks. Watching a man work a stick shift (huge turn on). Men that can parallel park really well. ***starts fanning self***


Mmm yes.


----------



## ryobi

moonscapes


----------



## LostPancake

A gap in their front teeth :yes

It's so rare, it's basically a useless fetish.

Lots of interesting jewelry. I think it dazzles me.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

umm, I'm afraid I'll get another infraction if I tell everyone what turns me on in girls... :um


----------



## shadowmask

I don't know if any of mine would be considered "weird"...I like girls with big butts. Curves. Long blond hair. I used to have a bad thing for goth chicks...oh, and definitely girls with glasses, especially if they have cute/mousey faces. :love2 

Aaaaaaand there's a few other things probably best left unmentioned. I don't wanna get banned for real. :tiptoe


----------



## strawberryjulius

And here I was, just a few seconds ago, wondering how to hide my ginormorous bottom.


----------



## Jurexic5

red hair and big noses. :yes


----------



## zookeeper

shadowmask said:


> I like girls with big butts.


You other brothers can't deny.


----------



## Perfectionist

^In my head now.

Thanks. 

Not.


----------



## AussiePea

My milkshakes bring on the boys to the yard!!!!!


----------



## pollster

Perfectionist said:


> ^In my head now.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Not.


Agreed.
* quickly turns to music to get song out of head *


----------



## millenniumman75

I could do the kilt thing - I have really nice legs from all the running I do. I would have to do something to keep the goodies in check, though.


----------



## millenniumman75

pollster said:


> Agreed.
> * quickly turns to music to get song out of head *


mmm hmm warm it up
....and their life is better than yours
[email protected] right it's better than yours
I could teach you
But I'd have to charge

You other brothas can't deny :lol


----------



## zookeeper

Don't hate.


----------



## pollster

Good lord, stop.

* Thinks about MM75 in a kilt instead * (your fault, MM. your fault)


----------



## Perfectionist

Yeah I'm picturing it too. I don't know if I should feel like a creeper or not.


----------



## Amocholes

millenniumman75 said:


> I could do the kilt thing - I have really nice legs from all the running I do. I would have to do something to keep the goodies in check, though.


It's not a kilt if you're wearing anything under it. It's a skirt.

Actually, a kilt is extremely comfortable and there is no problem with the "goodies" as you put it.


----------



## Game 7

Goodies!?
I'm offended. Come on mods, ban yourself. :b


----------



## Rixy

lmao, I can't believe I read this entire thread!

I'm amazed at how many of my traits were described. Long hair, scruffy, big, glasses, manly smelling. Maybe I was a swinging bachelor all this time :b

Anywho, might as well join in the fun:

Red Heads
Curves
Brunette Bob Cuts
Lack of make up

I wouldn't mind a little bit of insecurity in a girl. I don't know why, it'd just make me feel a little more comfortable. Not an excessive amount though. The sort of insecurity where they know they have it and that it's a problem...I'm not making sense am I? Shall I stop? Yeah, I'll stop...


----------



## ryobi

Texas Toast


----------



## Deathinmusic

I'm too boring to have any weird fetishes.

Pigtails are pretty hot on a girl. And bangs/fringe. I guess one weird thing might be that I don't go crazy for big boobs - I prefer small and nice that are a perfect match to the body. Oh and well, I can find older women just as attractive as younger ones.


----------



## Genelle

Hm, I have a things for hands, I dont know.. If a guy has nice hands, then awesome 
Also shaggy hair, bit of stubble.. Bit rough around the edges.


----------



## mind_games

saint1 said:


> LOL this thread confirms people with SA are NUTTERS!!


naw this thread has been pretty vanilla :b Well except for _that _fetish :sus (I kid!)


----------



## strawberryjulius

mind_games said:


> naw this thread has been pretty vanilla :b Well except for _that _fetish :sus (I kid!)


What? Lip fetish? :b


----------



## Smitten

yeah...nah!!!


----------



## ryobi

gemoceacy


----------



## Your Crazy

Feet, tongues, BDSM, sweat, redheads, hair, and other things...


----------



## vicente

I like manly women, as long as they aren't filthy (no farting, burping, and untrimmed armpit hair). Women who are in control and are their own bosses.


----------



## mrbojangles

girls in ponytails.


----------



## seastar

I'm very turned on by guys who stutter, wear vintage clothes, listen to vinyl records, are very tall with large hands, ride motorcycles, have bad skin, work with their hands, are almost mute, read or write poetry.


----------



## anonymid

Genelle said:


> Hm, I have a things for hands, I dont know.. If a guy has nice hands, then awesome


----------



## blahgman

Well a few of mine are pigtails/ponytails, cute feet, straight hair, fingernails painted black, freckles (so cute!), short slender girls, no or little makeup, and hmmm glasses can be pretty hot too  

I also really like cute shy girls who giggle and smile a lot, they always make me happy! plus women who are smart, being smarter than me is not a turn off.

OH! and women who will let me lay my head in their lap and play with my long hair...it makes me just melt


----------



## mrbojangles

i also really like tall girls, not taller than me, but tall.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom

mrbojangles said:


> i also really like tall girls, not taller than me, but tall.


Definitely!


----------



## Amanda123

Long hair on guys, where they can put back in a ponytail, Stuble, like that 5 o cloak shadow look and big hands.


----------



## LostPancake

Oh and lots of eyeliner. :yes


----------



## asdf

bezoomny said:


> I love skinny guys.


then im your guy


----------



## asdf

im obsess with girls when the height to width ratio of their toe nails and thumbnails height are close to 1:1


----------



## ratbag

asdf said:


> im obsess with girls who have toe nail and thumbnail height to width ratio close to 1:1


:afr:wtf


----------



## letitrock

Estelle said:


> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> im obsess with girls when the height to width ratio of their toe nails and thumbnails height are close to 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :afr:wtf
Click to expand...

oh man, I'm confused too. Also,I have to admit that your reaction made me burst laughing out loud, esp the WTF smiley, repeatedly like 6 or 7 times, every time I thought I was done laughing, I'd bust out laughing uncontrollably again. What the hell kind of fetish is that??:haha:rofl

(no offense intended)


----------



## AussiePea

As much as I hate feet in general, I will admit having the 2nd toe longer than the big toe is a bit of a turnoff for me. But yeah it still sits in the "who gives a crap" list lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius

My toes are the ugliest little things I've ever seen. xD


----------



## letitrock

strawberryjulius said:


> My toes are the ugliest little things I've ever seen. xD


you have small feet so your toes are probably cute


----------



## nothing to fear

Ospi said:


> As much as I hate feet in general, I will admit having the 2nd toe longer than the big toe is a bit of a turnoff for me. But yeah it still sits in the "who gives a crap" list lol.


i'm such a freak


----------



## Zeddicus

Oh yeah - I like masks like these:












-

They're just so... mysterious. And cool.


----------



## nothing to fear

^have you seen "eyes wide shut"?


----------



## TenYears

strawberryjulius said:


> My toes are the ugliest little things I've ever seen. xD


I bet they're not, I bet they're beautiful. Put on a toe ring and post some pics!


----------



## Zeddicus

^

: o


----------



## Prakas

The strangest of mine is probaly gothic girls. Also black boots and clothes.


----------



## AussiePea

nothing to fear said:


> i'm such a freak


There there :rub

 jk


----------



## strawberryjulius

Prakas said:


> The strangest of mine is probaly gothic girls. Also black boots and clothes.


*hides boots* :um

Kidding, kidding.:b


----------



## letitrock

irishK said:


> uh oh. I'm a freak? maybe its coincidence. I think I will be deleting my post.


NO, don't delete your post, it's not that weird, hey, at least it's not something sexual, right?


----------



## nothing to fear

letitrock said:


> NO, don't delete your post, it's not that weird, hey, at least it's not something sexual, right?


if i just read MM75's post, i would have definitely thought it was.


----------



## shadowmask

*@Irish:* That fetish is pretty normal actually, at least to me. Mystery can be incredibly sexy. You may not believe me, but I've got a thing for it as well.


----------



## mind_games

nothing to fear said:


> i'm such a freak


Now now, I'm pret-teeeeeeee sure there's a taker for every big_toe: second_toe ratio :b



irishK said:


> It wasnt serious anyway but now I feel like a complete loser/freak/weirdo. What a lovely feeling.


Don't know what the post was about, but you definitely shouldn't feel weird, whatever it was.

...nvm...

If this really was about masks I don't know what the fuss was about.


----------



## mind_games

Ospi said:


> As much as I hate feet in general, I will admit having the 2nd toe longer than the big toe is a bit of a turnoff for me. But yeah it still sits in the "who gives a crap" list lol.


I didn't give this much thought but just now realized my right foot second toe nudges just in front of my big toe :um



m_g's thought bubble: said:


> Hmm closed toe heels on future dates with Ospi. Definitely :yes


----------



## Your Crazy

mind_games said:


> I didn't give this much thought but just now realized my right foot second toe nudges just in front of my big toe :um


Show us >.>


----------



## AussiePea

mind_games said:


> Hmm closed toe heels on future dates with Ospi. Definitely :yes


Oh you learning to walk in heels as well?!?!


----------



## mind_games

Ospi said:


> Oh you learning to walk in heels as well?!?!


Oh wait I forgot you wear the heels in this relationship! :b



Your Crazy said:


> Show us >.>


:no


----------



## AussiePea

mind_games said:


> Oh wait I forgot you wear the heels in this relationship! :b


Damn right girlfriend!!!


----------



## person987

Men wearing makeup. Not goth/emo-type flamboyant makeup, but the kind you'd normally see on a woman. For example: eyeliner, mascara, foundation and lipbalm/gloss. I'm pretty sure that's weird...

Oh, and androgyny in general.


----------



## pjm1978

I like that look, ( think its like last years fashion ) where a girl wears a short jean skirt and boots that look like snow boots. Allie Hilfiger was the first one I saw doing it and I it looked so hot.


----------



## dax

Wicked nerdy girls with glasses who wear skinny jeans and chucks. <3


----------



## CeilingStarer

LostPancake said:


> A gap in their front teeth :yes
> 
> It's so rare, it's basically a useless fetish.
> 
> Lots of interesting jewelry. I think it dazzles me.


I have a gap in my front teeth 

I actually had an operation, and wore a plate to bring them back together, but they sprang apart again. It's like fate wanted them like this, hopefully because there's a hot chick with a gap fetish just around the corner.


----------



## jessthemess

Long hair on guys in a ponytail
necks
broad shoulders
nice veiny arms
nice smile
kind
intelligent
funny
dreds
skinny guys
a south african accent
guys with those small frameless glasses
pointy noses lol
tomboy girls

none of those are weird to me


----------



## zookeeper

Shoes with that ankle-strappy-thing are HOT.


----------



## meowgirl

well i don't think it's odd/super weird but i like a little bit of a belly. Just enough to be like a pillow and hug, not anything sexual :b


----------



## meowgirl

zookeeper said:


> Shoes with that ankle-strappy-thing are HOT.


zookeeper, you actually have good taste in shoes^_^ and darn, totally off topic but i forgot about an ebay bid i got going on for some betsey johnson shoes just like these:sigh


----------



## haikupoet

meowgirl said:


> zookeeper, you actually have good taste in shoes^_^ and darn, totally off topic but i forgot about an ebay bid i got going on for some betsey johnson shoes just like these:sigh


Yes, the strappy ones are hot!


----------



## haikupoet

Okay, I'll give it a try.

red hair and freckles
strappy high heels
gold ballet flats
horn rimmed or old style glasses on cute women (i think I have a librarian fantasy)
women naked but for painted on clothing (that painted on mask is lovely)
artistic tattoos (like the little stars or whatever next to Kat von D's eyes)
i suppose in the day of heroin models, curves are kinky, so I like curves

I guess the only thing that is weird is I am attracted to girls with something slightly askew in their mental life.

Really weird, is girls who do not like to shop.


----------



## seastar

LostPancake said:


> A gap in their front teeth :yes
> 
> It's so rare, it's basically a useless fetish.





CeilingStarer said:


> I have a gap in my front teeth
> 
> I actually had an operation, and wore a plate to bring them back together, but they sprang apart again. It's like fate wanted them like this, hopefully because there's a hot chick with a gap fetish just around the corner.


One day people with gap teeth will rule the world (I love mine, it's very Madonna-esque).

I forgot to add, a deep voice on a man makes my spine tingle.


----------



## letitrock

millenniumman75 said:


> I could do the kilt thing - I have really nice legs from all the running I do. I would have to do something to keep the goodies in check, though.


Post a picture of your legs.


----------



## Prakas

strawberryjulius said:


> *hides boots* :um
> 
> Kidding, kidding.:b




Now your on my radar, lol. Keep those boots on!


----------



## eagleheart

Umm... I love glasses on men. I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE THEM. A LOT. I have been like this since I was little, seriously.

I also think red hair is gorgeous.

Anothher time I might have been able to make a longer list but it's 5 AM. And those are kind of big.

I also have like personality/other traits i really love but yeah.


----------



## malaise

Dark lashes, and dark circles under the eyes from not having slept in weeks, plus the accompanying manic energy= TURN ON. 

I also find it hot when at the end of a long work day men get that ragged, worn out, slightly unhinged look.

When I was on the train going home from work the other day there was this construction worker sitting across from me, maybe in his mid-late twenties or something, with paint and dirt all over his pants and boots, and all his gear kind of piled behind his legs- the way he was sitting there, he just looked so rugged and dignified. I was so turned on.


----------



## Phibes

Skinny girls with short fingernails and tight jeans are arousing.


----------



## caflme

Men who are less than 5'10"
Hairy Chest/Arms/Legs
5 o clock shadow
the smell of a man after he's been working - sweat smell (some men)
that curve of the hipbone as it dips down the front of his lower abdomen
hair that touches a mans shirt collar, but...
a receding hairline in front
men that you have to coax a little to get started but then take control later
shy men - the less experienced the better
men's underarms
playing footsie
a man in my bed waking me up at 2-3 a.m.
ok, enough is enough here ... going to bed on that note.


----------



## AndyLT

redheads
chubby/big girls
big round butts <-- very important
hairy girls


----------



## Dub16

Girls with glasses can be really cute.

Also, petit girls, like 5-foot-five or there abouts...


----------



## strawberryjulius

Dub16 said:


> Girls with glasses can be really cute.
> 
> Also, petit girls, like 5-foot-five or there abouts...


What? 5'5 is petite?


----------



## Dub16

strawberryjulius said:


> What? 5'5 is petite?


Aye! Well when yer 5'10" then I'd call 5'5" petite. Tis all relative I guess


----------



## Stevep27

I like skinny girls with a nice butt


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> Aye! Well when yer 5'10" then I'd call 5'5" petite. Tis all relative I guess


Yeah, would give a lot to be a 5'5" petite instead of my 5'0" petitedness lol.


----------



## SusanStorm

Long hair on men.That's HOT Just love how it flows down their back..:mushy
Beards (depends on the guy,some guys just look ridicilous with a beard)
Men who are a little bit rough..No,I don't like metrosexual men.I like that masculine look,but they have to be softer on the inside..
Shy or quiet men.
Dark eyes.
Imperfections.
Hairy chest.(not like the wolfman lol,but a little is hot)
There are other things also,but I think I'll keep them to myself.Not really appropriate here lol


----------



## Rasputin_1

Before I transferred schools I was on the soccer team, and my girlfriend was on the dance team. Both of our practices ended at the same time. 

Lets just say we were both very sweaty, sticky, dirty, and had some raging hormones from exercising/competing.


----------



## eagleheart

caflme said:


> shy men - the less experienced the better


that's another one.:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius

Dub16 said:


> Aye! Well when yer 5'10" then I'd call 5'5" petite. Tis all relative I guess


Good point. So that makes me _very _petite to you, haha.


----------



## Futures

Phibes said:


> Skinny girls with short fingernails and tight jeans are arousing.


I agree. I can stare at a booty all day in a pair of tight jeans.


----------



## melissa75

I can't believe I just sat here and read every message in this thread! I was kinda hoping for a few people to name some of the "out there" fetishes I have so I could feel more normal...no such luck...ha! Oh well, I don't know what I can say here without getting in trouble, so I'll just say my turn-on's are:

big hands
deep voice
intelligence
spiritual
shyness/quiet
a bit of nerdiness and awkwardness
uninhibited and a bit aggressive


----------



## Futures

melissa75 said:


> I was kinda hoping for a few people to name some of the "out there" fetishes I have so I could feel more normal...no such luck...ha! Oh well


I think most of us are holding back here lol. Attempts in the past on this forum to discuss real fetishes have ended up in the thread getting locked/deleted very quickly.

But now I'm _extremely curious_ to know what kind of freak flag most of you are flying lol!:b


----------



## MindOverMood

:b


----------



## caflme

Only she could make that look cute... on anyone else it would seem really creepy... imagine Gene Simmons doing that ewwww...


----------



## nothing to fear

i'm scared.. that creeps me out :afr


----------



## shadowmask

MindOverMood said:


> :b


:blank

:love2:love2:love2


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

One time i saw a guy that had just got done painting and he had paint all over his pants and face but it was really hot.


----------



## Music Man

SAgirl said:


> long eyelashes on a guy


I have long eyelashes - my sister gets jealous!


----------



## Music Man

Also:

I like red hair - depending on shade
girls similar height to me 5 10
nice legs (not skinny)
cute smile
nice eyes - big and smiley
sexy voice

Mind you, if a girl who fitted this criteria talked to me - I would probably run like I had a rocket up my ***.


----------



## caflme

Someone biting the back of my neck or my collarbone or my shoulders. Pulling my hair ever so gently but firmly.


----------



## mind_games

Yes biting sounds nice too. But it's a fine line; they better not start slobbering on me xD. That would be a turn off.


----------



## caflme

^agreed - ewww... no slobbering... Turn OFF


----------



## zookeeper

MindOverMood said:


> :b


I've seen a lot of body mods, including some things that have kept me from sleeping for a few days, but tongue splitting is one of the few that creeps me the **** out. *shudder*


----------



## CrystalMaid

*Motorbikes in the Outdoors....*

Okay, here's one that may be a bit 'out there' 

On a motorbike, parked in the outdoors somewhere, like in a forest.

This is a recent discovery because my ex-boyfriend had a motorbike and told me about having had sex on it, and after that I thought it was way hot. He described various options.... and he'd done them. I have since seen some 'erotic photos' from the internet of this and I like.

Besides that:

- little bit of domination, like being pushed down, confined, guided (e.g. into a kiss) that kind of thing, in a manly way... not having control / choice - hot
- outdoors, in a forest, in the sun, wherever
- being woken up by something good happening to you

All of that, though, would only work for me in the context of an amazingly loving, real and committed relationship with a lot of intimacy, sexual and in every other way. That kind of closeness would make this kind of stuff possible - and feel right.


----------



## caflme

CrystalMaid said:


> Okay, here's one that may be a bit 'out there'
> 
> On a motorbike, parked in the outdoors somewhere, like in a forest.
> 
> This is a recent discovery because my ex-boyfriend had a motorbike and told me about having had sex on it, and after that I thought it was way hot. He described various options.... and he'd done them. I have since seen some 'erotic photos' from the internet of this and I like.
> 
> Besides that:
> 
> - little bit of domination, like being pushed down, confined, guided (e.g. into a kiss) that kind of thing, in a manly way... not having control / choice - hot
> - outdoors, in a forest, in the sun, wherever
> - being woken up by something good happening to you
> 
> All of that, though, would only work for me in the context of an amazingly loving, real and committed relationship with a lot of intimacy, sexual and in every other way. That kind of closeness would make this kind of stuff possible - and feel right.


Yep - gotta agree with every bit of that...


----------



## bsd3355

1) I like girls who seem/are/sound innocent. High sweet voice, nurturing, etc.

2) Big eyes

3) Other things not going to mention...


----------



## bsd3355

MindOverMood said:


> :b


oh HECKS no!

if some girl did that to me in a bar i would be terrified and probably never return in fear of running into her again (seriously)

but also, i'd probably be kinda curious as to how...


----------



## bsd3355

Nintendo said:


> I'm into that Matrix **** too.


lol a pregnant, bodybuilding matrix chick...whew now THAT'S hot


----------



## shyvr6

The lizard tongue is kind of creepy, but I wouldn't mind her letting me experience it, heh.


----------



## eagleheart

SUre that girl was cute., but that was sooooo nasty. haha.



bwidger85 said:


> High sweet voice, nurturing, etc.


Go through the drive-through. Doesn't it seem like a lot of them have these really high voices? (Yeah I'm jealous, I can't seem to achieve the effect even with helium) "Did you want to make that a comboooooo"


----------



## strawberryjulius

mind_games said:


> Yes biting sounds nice too. But it's a fine line; they better not start slobbering on me xD. That would be a turn off.


It's kind of hard not to... Then again, I'm not allowed to do that.


----------



## laura024

I love it when a guy sings badly, and gets really into it. It's so hot.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Beatles length hair 
Baseball caps
Grunge/Punk look (ironically these men are usually too outgoing for me)
Genuine Intelligence
Breaking certain obnoxious male-stereotypes


----------



## strawberryjulius

mcmuffinme said:


> Beatles length hair
> Baseball caps
> Grunge/Punk look (ironically these men are usually too outgoing for me)
> Genuine Intelligence
> *Breaking certain obnoxious male-stereotypes*


This is very very important to me.


----------



## bsd3355

eagleheart said:


> SUre that girl was cute., but that was sooooo nasty. haha.
> 
> Go through the drive-through. Doesn't it seem like a lot of them have these really high voices? (Yeah I'm jealous, I can't seem to achieve the effect even with helium) "Did you want to make that a comboooooo"


:b 
Yeah, I think it brings out the "protective/supporter" instinct out of us (not fastfood..innocent voices)


----------



## Rasputin_1

MindOverMood said:


> :b


I am 100% not sure how i feel about that.


----------



## zookeeper

God!!! Stop reposting it!!!!!

In a desperate attempt to change the subject I'll put it out there that deep (for a woman)/husky/rough/ragged voices on women are HOT. (not quite sure how to describe it, but when I hear one I could listen it all day, no matter what they're talking about!)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

desperate girls


----------



## bsd3355

zookeeper said:


> God!!! Stop reposting it!!!!!
> 
> In a desperate attempt to change the subject I'll put it out there that deep (for a woman)/husky/rough/ragged voices on women are HOT. (not quite sure how to describe it, but when I hear one I could listen it all day, no matter what they're talking about!)


To each his own, but when I hear that from a woman I think "druggy" or "emotionally unstable" for my own reasons.


----------



## zookeeper

bwidger85 said:


> To each his own, but when I hear that from a woman I think "druggy" or "emotionally unstable" for my own reasons.


Funny you should mention that, because the last woman I met who had such a voice is a recovering meth addict. But surely that's just coincidence. Right? :sus


----------



## NotRealName

A girl who is nerdy and dorky. I have always wanted to wake up in the morning to see my partner in her Pokemon pajamas. haha


----------



## millenniumman75

shyvr6 said:


> The lizard tongue is kind of creepy, but I wouldn't mind her letting me experience it, heh.


^Yeah, sorry guys. I'll leave this babe for Godzilla to handle! :lol








She's got earrings to match her tongue!


----------



## bsd3355

zookeeper said:


> Funny you should mention that, because the last woman I met who had such a voice is a recovering meth addict. But surely that's just coincidence. Right? :sus


Haha, there does seem to be a popular link between the two...


----------



## odd_one_out

Masculine women. Girly men.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

MindOverMood said:


> :b


lol nice


----------



## Smitten

iuseings said:


> I like a penis on a man.
> oh wait.
> 
> .


:b


----------



## gandalfthegrey

I find womens feet a super huge turn on but they must look nice


turn off women who dont have ther nails done is like insta turn off


----------



## gandalfthegrey

zookeeper said:


> Shoes with that ankle-strappy-thing are HOT.


oh yes!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm not all that fussed.


----------



## Jurexic5

today a girl bought a battery from me and i installed it in her car. she was very skinny with a big t-shirt and tight pants and she drove a stick shift 07 honda civic. and i found all of that super hot.


----------



## General Specific

I've always had a thing for girls who are a bit on the chubby side. I do have a fetish too but I don't really feel like posting it at this point in time.


----------



## bsd3355

I don't get the whole high heels thing... reminds me of church or something.


----------



## Tiffx

Lip piercings
Plaid shirts 
Dark hair 
I also like tattoos but in moderation. 

mmm... haha.


----------



## General Specific

oh yeah I forget to mention Gothic and alternative chicks are hot


----------



## laura024

Tiffx said:


> I also like tattoos but in moderation.


Yes. As long as it's not a tattoo of a naked woman or something.


----------



## TheGecko

NotRealName said:


> A girl who is nerdy and dorky.


Me too :yes


----------



## jonesy0039

irish accent... sexiest thing in the world


----------



## caflme

^Amen to that


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A visible spark of presence/passion/real intelligence in the eyes. It's rare though.


----------



## sherbert

The internet has bred all sorts of pervyness, but without being too outlandish, I will divulge a few of mine:


Latex-- 


Wide Hips (rawr) 


Smaller breasts. 

Combine all three and you have a trifecta. Still, I'm a guy. There's all sorts of things that get me going.


----------



## Hello22

jonesy0039 said:


> irish accent... sexiest thing in the world


Huh? Really? Well i'll take it as a compliment! 
I like men who look strong, and are slightly toned (not overly muscely though). A slight tan is nice too, and a nice complexion, makes up for my lack of!


----------



## Indigo Flow

American accents 

and south african accents 

and beards 

there's probably more but can't think


----------



## JEmerson

Foreign accents are HOT. Hell, I even love the slight accent that Canadians have compared to those of us in the northern US. 

I also like guys' feet. :yes


----------



## caflme

> I also like guys' feet. :yes


Yes, a guy that will let you give him a foot massage - very hot.


----------



## Dub16

jonesy0039 said:


> irish accent... sexiest thing in the world


Dammit! I was hoping you were female! 

FYI, the scouse accent is the best. Then Scottish, then irish imo.

I know a few Irish girls that rave about the scouse accent, so you should move over here, you'd have a great time!

(PS, are you Red or Blue????)


----------



## Hello22

^ ya i love the scouse accent too, so hooot!


----------



## Futures

Indigo Flow said:


> American accents


I think that's the first time I've ever heard someone say that. I feel special now.:clap


----------



## sash

I mostly get turned on by personality: kind, compassionate, considerate and sense of humor

But physically:

deep voice
strong hands
gentle eyes
stubble on face is nice (doesn't suit all guys)
taller than me

a guy on a motorcycle is hot too.


----------



## Dub16

sash said:


> a guy on a motorcycle is hot too.


----------



## sash

Dub16 said:


>


Oh my!!!  not really what I had in mind. :lol


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


>


Soo hot lol. Physical attributes are nice but personality always wins me over tbh.


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Soo hot lol. Physical attributes are nice but personality always wins me over tbh.


Admit it Christina, you slept with that biker with the arse, didnt you???!


----------



## Hello22

^ lol


----------



## Dub16

^^ I KNEW it. well, that's bound to impact on our wedding plans now. 
Anyway, His arse is way too big for our bed


----------



## izzy

Adam's apples
Is that weird?

And dark, thick eyebrows. Not really weird though.


----------



## Dub16

izzy said:


> Adam's apples
> Is that weird?


Only if shes a woman!!


----------



## filbert

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> One time i saw a guy that had just got done painting and he had paint all over his pants and face but it was really hot.


 This, swoon. 
Or a man getting dirty and breaking a sweat doing manly things; fixing cars, swinging sledge hammers, building things. Perhaps its the pheromones, or maybe the whole rough around the edges look, not too weird, but really, I couldn't think of anything more alluring, though adding a guy/chick with a split tongue and chaps to the equation wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Hello22

I also forgot to mention that I just adore a man who smells nice, actually that is prob the biggest turn on for me, even if i dont find him initially attractive, a nice scent will defo turn me on!! It doesnt have to be over-powering, but just enough for me to smell (and of course it has to be a nice, trendy scent too) :mushy :eyes :heart :squeeze :love2 :love


----------



## pita

sherbert said:


> The internet has bred all sorts of pervyness, but without being too outlandish, I will divulge a few of mine:
> 
> Latex--
> 
> Wide Hips (rawr)
> 
> Smaller breasts.
> 
> Combine all three and you have a trifecta. Still, I'm a guy. There's all sorts of things that get me going.


You have EXCELLENT taste. That is all.


----------



## melissa75

Hello22 said:


> I also forgot to mention that I just adore a man who smells nice, actually that is prob the biggest turn on for me, even if i dont find him initially attractive, a nice scent will defo turn me on!! It doesnt have to be over-powering, but just enough for me to smell (and of course it has to be a nice, trendy scent too) :mushy :eyes :heart :squeeze :love2 :love


Yes, absolutely :yes

I love the way some guys smell...even if it's just the soap they used...ahhh!!!


----------



## caflme

^for me fresh out of the shower and dried off... that smell before there is any cologne or anything... just him.


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> I also forgot to mention that I just adore a man who smells nice, actually that is prob the biggest turn on for me, even if i dont find him initially attractive, a nice scent will defo turn me on!! It doesnt have to be over-powering, but just enough for me to smell (and of course it has to be a nice, trendy scent too) :mushy :eyes :heart :squeeze :love2 :love


I usually wear Joop. So are we getting hitched or what?


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Girls who dress casual. Jeans, hoodies, t-shirts...

I'm a freak, I know.


----------



## merryk

For me, turn-ons are specific to the individual man, and any fetish I _may_ or _may not_ indulge in is between the aforementioned man/men/people and me/myself/I 

I will say, though, that I find men with broad knowledge _and who aren't pricks about it_ to be supremely intriguing.

Bonus for standing 6'2 plus, lol.


----------



## Ambivert

I like slightly chubby girls, I like to have some meat to grab haha


----------



## gold132

Dub16 said:


> I usually wear Joop. So are we getting hitched or what?


don't wear joop man, too overpowering although what would i know i'm not a girl :stu


----------



## sabueed

Girls with cute laughs are definitely a turn on, lol.


----------



## General Specific

One of my female friends has the best laugh ever! Her laugh is often better than the actual joke or story haha


----------



## mcmuffinme

baseball caps always look so hot on guys. i loved the boys that played baseball at my school. baseball guys are just sexy!

i like when guys aren't afraid to be a little feminine. i think it's because my brother and father are pretty secure in their masculinity, and i really commend them for it. they don't play into the thing a lot of my male friends do where they always call each other ****- what the hell is that? stop! that's so offensive and transparent all at once...

ugh...

men with stubble. so rugged, lol.


----------



## MindOverMood

Last week when I was walking my moms dog, I seen this girl jogging along. She was pretty, her face was red, she was breathing hard and sweating. It made her even hotter(no pun intened).


----------



## CandySays

I actually think calluses on a guy's hands are hot. It makes me believe he's tough and strong...does labor, works out, _some_thing. It's quite a turn on for me.

I also find boxer briefs sexy, as well as a little extra in the midsection...more cuddly, ya dig?


----------



## quiet0lady

Blu said:


> -nuns


...interesting.

I saw a guy my age with a completely bald head yesterday, and maybe it was just the way his well-moisturized scalp glistened in the sunlight.... but whatever it was, I couldn't look away! I've always thought good hair was attractive, but now I have to say that a total lack of hair is attractive too!


----------



## izzy

I really don't like the Asian fetish.


----------



## Colhad75

With women, for me it's *** and legs. What gets me going is a tight skirt/dress that really enhances the ***.


----------



## Ambivert

Wide hips. Forgot that one


----------



## steelmyhead

I like girls who don't bathe. The oilier the better. Not shiny oily, but almost.
And pointy canine teeth.


----------



## atj409

Girls with brown or black hair. I don't know why but I am not attracted to blonds at all. I've always thought that to be weird because guys usually like blonds


----------



## Steve123

counterfeit self said:


> Wide hips. Forgot that one


Definitely. Nothing quite like a broad pelvic bone.


----------



## millenniumman75

Steve123 said:


> Definitely. Nothing quite like a broad pelvic bone.


It has to be shaped correctly. Thin waist and a little wider at the caboose.
No "square bottoms" for me :no.


----------



## Steve123

:yes


----------



## BetaBoy90

Moley Moley Moley


----------



## leonardess

wet tarp.


----------



## mind_games

^ wet carp? ewww.


----------



## leonardess

^ wet parp.


----------



## mind_games

^ I think these typos are indicative of a woman attempting to handle a wet carp while typing.

----------

What have I done? Participating in thread derailment with that delinquent leonardess.. 20 self flagellations.

----------

In theory playing with blood sounds intriguing. Like in a Angelina Jolie-and her former husband kinda way. But in reality I'd faint the moment someone took out a needle. And I'd freak out about catching stuff. (It's ok, you're safe from me, just make sure that, should you hemorrhage due to some unfortunate reason, I'm not first on scene.)


----------



## leonardess

^no - I'll do it.


----------



## flip5071

i kinda have a foot fetish


----------



## trancediva88

_I love tall dominate men with black or dark hair, or a completely shaven head, either way it works Oh and they have to be at least 5 years older than me, but prefer 10.. _


----------



## mcmuffinme

steelmyhead said:


> I like girls who don't bathe. The oilier the better. Not shiny oily, but almost.
> And pointy canine teeth.


Haha, I don't bathe as often as I should, lol. soul mates? jk:b


----------



## Steve123

trancediva88 said:


> _I love tall dominate men with black or dark hair, or a completely shaven head, either way it works Oh and they have to be at least 5 years older than me, but prefer 10.. _


 What particularly do you mean by "dominate"?


----------



## letitrock

^I think she means dominant as in alpha male


----------



## imt

I'm a foot man.


----------



## IcedOver

I don't know if I would consider it a fetish, but when a woman dresses up in a fancy manner, I find she looks great wearing a "choker chain", as I believe they're called. It's like a band that fits close to the neck, tighter than a necklace. With a pretty woman, it sets off her face so strikingly. 

Another thing that can sometimes be fetching is a bra strap showing when it's intentional or unintentional. I'm not that big on this but we have a very relaxed dress code in my office in the evening and this one very cute co-worker came in last week when it was very hot and . . . damn.


----------



## knuckles17

peirceings on a girl is hot


----------



## trancediva88

letitrock said:


> ^I think she means dominant as in alpha male


_Yea.. mostly a dom in bed.. _


----------



## moxosis

I like pale girls that don't smile, and barely shoulder length hair. 
And latex let's not go into that one.


----------



## izzy

moxosis said:


> I like pale girls that don't smile, and barely shoulder length hair.


 That's definitely me.


----------



## LOL

Braces


----------



## meggles

*Mine.*

A curl behind the ear.

Suspenders.

Mohawks.


----------



## ZeroX4

Girls with pretty feet has always been my main fetish. Most people I know consider it weird, but I don't care. It's what turns me on.


----------



## Chaoman

definitely pale girls who are into art and psychedelics


----------



## carefree

opcorn I'm finally going to post... 

Turn ons: dorky, funny guys, with or without a bit of a gut, intelligence, compassion, respect, niceness

Turn offs: arrogance, intentionally being mean to only certain types of people, extreme stupidity

but fetishy...umm, men in uniform. Firemen especially - leave the suspenders on. lol. oh and a guy pushing you against a wall and passionately kissing you.


----------



## Arfmoo

I've got one for ya I haven't really seen before. I like to wash my man. >_> Not necessarily sensually at first, just with soap and such.


----------



## OuttaMyMind

I like long hair on a guy... and or curly hair, dark hair, chubby guys, piercings, black v-neck t shirts... haha or guys who where black. Um yeah, turn offs probably, B.O, too muscular, and guys who are shorter then me, well way shorter. And wow, these are really superficial answers. .__.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

carefree said:


> oh and a guy pushing you against a wall and passionately kissing you.


I like it a little rough too.


----------



## El Sonador

Arfmoo said:


> I've got one for ya I haven't really seen before. I like to wash my man. >_> Not necessarily sensually at first, just with soap and such.


We are perfect for each other, I'm always too lazy to shower and soap and scrub myself. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius

Arfmoo said:


> I've got one for ya I haven't really seen before. I like to wash my man. >_> Not necessarily sensually at first, just with soap and such.


I'd like to do this as well. I don't know if I'd seem weird to my boyfriend if I asked though, haha.


----------



## General Specific

heartscontent said:


> turn ons: skinny guys


And here I was thinking all girls like big guys with huge muscles. Maybe there is hope for me after all haha


----------



## RyanJ

So the basic message from women here is...don't work out... :teeth


----------



## caflme

I LoVe giving a man a bath or a shower (showers are actually better).


----------



## Princesspoopla

ummmmm 
Spanish guyss are hottt droooooooool 
and guys in boxers kehehehe lol :boogie
and umm guys who smell nice and wear shorts and a hat :3 
a definetly when wearing a hoodie lol 
hoodies hoodies hoodies hoodies hoodies <3333


----------



## Zomg

Logan X said:


> I like it a little rough too.


^^ ehe


----------



## Arfmoo

El Sonador said:


> We are perfect for each other, I'm always too lazy to shower and soap and scrub myself. :b


Oooh La La~ A French Signature, how sexy. Good thing I'm married  Lol

I'm surprised to see how many other people like chubby guys. :] And that people chipped in to the idea of washing someone. <3 Glee.


----------



## trancediva88

Logan X said:


> I like it a little rough too.


_ohh yeaa, mee too!! really rough actually_ :spank


----------



## knuckles17

heartscontent said:


> turn ons: skinny guys, lip piercings, scruffy hair, guys in t-shirts, and I find myself poking at men's butts during a long night of drinking, so yeah I like cute butts.
> 
> turn offs: huge muscles, an over-inflated ego, foot odor - this is the worst thing ever.


lol thats me...once i get my piercing haha still gotta convince parents >_>


----------



## odd_one_out

I enjoy bathing people. Haven't done it in a long time. They always seemed self-conscious, though.


----------



## El Sonador

Arfmoo said:


> Oooh La La~ A French Signature, how sexy. Good thing I'm married  Lol


:teeth

Story of my life, every time I find the right person, they happen to be taken :b

caflme and strawberryjulius seem to like showering their men too, so I may still have some hope after all lol


----------



## Ysonesse

Intelligence.

That might not seem like a weird turn-on, but it's such a rare commodity nowadays...


----------



## General Specific

Nice sig, Ysonesse

Steely Dan are an awesome band


----------



## strawberryjulius

El Sonador said:


> :teeth
> 
> Story of my life, every time I find the right person, they happen to be taken :b
> 
> caflme and strawberryjulius seem to like showering their men too, so I may still have some hope after all lol


Umm...I'm sorry, I'm also taken. :b :lol


----------



## El Sonador

strawberryjulius said:


> Umm...I'm sorry, I'm also taken. :b :lol


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cry

Again, story of my life :bash *sigh*

caflme, it's down to you now.

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Got2GetGoing

Game 7 said:


> My turn on would be a pothead girl, who loves to cook, knows what the Infield Fly rule is, and can spot an offside watching a hockey game before the ref has a chance to blow the whistle.
> That's talent right there. Rare talent.


Dude that sounds awesome!!!! But she would have to like Football 2.....:teeth


----------



## caflme

El Sonador said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cry
> 
> Again, story of my life :bash *sigh*
> 
> caflme, it's down to you now.
> 
> :heart:heart:heart


Sorry, I already have one....see.... he's 11 years old.


----------



## Cyrus

Umm, this is a bit wierd I guess, but I love womens underarms. Shaven of course. Lol. I think they are the hottest part of a womans body. I can't get enough of them, just the smallest sight of them gets me going haha.


----------



## Dub16

Cyrus said:


> Umm, this is a bit wierd I guess, but I love womens underarms. Shaven of course. Lol. I think they are the hottest part of a womans body. I can't get enough of them, just the smallest sight of them gets me going haha.


haha, you must really love those ads for women's deodorants!!!


----------



## Cyrus

Dub16 said:


> haha, you must really love those ads for women's deodorants!!!


haha I can't even watch them when people are around as I'll be grinning like a cheshire cat :b.


----------



## Hello22

Hmmmm some strange fetishes going on here, like giving a man a shower?? :wtf


----------



## caflme

Hello22 said:


> Hmmmm some strange fetishes going on here, like giving a man a shower?? :wtf


Don't knock it till you are in a relationship and try it... it is very sensual and leads to much more wonderful things.


----------



## strawberryjulius

So long as it doesn't lead to hair on the soap I'm fine. :lol


----------



## caflme

strawberryjulius said:


> So long as it doesn't lead to hair on the soap I'm fine. :lol


LOL - ummm, no, it doesn't lol.... I HATE that too...


----------



## Ysonesse

Aces_Shy said:


> Nice sig, Ysonesse
> 
> Steely Dan are an awesome band


Thank you.

Indeed, and it ties right in with intelligence fetish/requirement .


----------



## IcedOver

How about women who don't have any tattoos, stupid nose jewels or piercings aside from one on each ear? That might be considered "weird" these days.


----------



## Futures

IcedOver said:


> How about women who don't have any tattoos, stupid nose jewels or piercings aside from one on each ear? That might be considered "weird" these days.


These days that's RARE!


----------



## El Sonador

caflme said:


> Sorry, I already have one....see.... he's 11 years old.


That's not the same


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Hmmmm some strange fetishes going on here, like giving a man a shower?? :wtf


For God's sake, will you just be quiet and keep scrubbing!!!


----------



## STKinTHEmud

The female orgasm. When she completely loses control of herself and falls off the deep end of pleasure.


----------



## Lasair

I like guys with red hair....thats not really strange tough


----------



## trancediva88

_Being handcuffed & talking dirty_


----------



## kreeper

Hmm... Guys with very little hair on their upper body, but still hair on their legs. Also, I find it really sexy when a guy can speak another language that I can't at all understand. Especially Chinese or Japanese. I have no idea why.  Intelligence and interest in politics and world events is also a turn-on, not a fetish though I suppose.

Oh! I forgot mohawks.  Actually anyone punk rock looking. Which is kind of funny because I look like the polar opposite of punk.


----------



## sara01

engineers haha, guys that brew beer and can fix cars! yeah...cars are definitely a turn on lol
oh yeah, and musicians and metal music, i'm weird I think


----------



## PickleNose

1. I don't really think it's weird but I love women's legs. I like all shapes and sizes. I figure it's probably not all that weird. There's got to be a reason females spend so much time and energy shaving their legs and wear clothing that tends to accentuate their legs. I like them bare. I think that's one thing that sets me apart from a lot of guys who are interested in legs. I hate nylons and stockings and stuff. I just want to see the bare legs.

2. This one might be a little strange but I sometimes like women who appear somewhat masculine in their features. This makes more sense when you realize I'm bi so someone who appears to have a mixture of male and female characteristics would be appealing to someone who's bi. Nevertheless, many of the things I like in this type of woman are things they try to hide. Obviously, this wouldn't be something I would share with someone I was attracted to. I don't think many women would find it flattering so I've always kept it to myself.

3. I like women's teeth. More specifically, I seem to be attracted to women with uneven teeth and/or overbites. Sometimes I even find women with chipped teeth attractive. Often, perfectly straight teeth just bore me. I like them to be clean and sparkly but not necessarily what most people consider to be perfect. I'm pretty sure that one wouldn't be too common. 

4. I like women wearing loose-fitting (in the legs and lower hips) pants. This would seem to be a contradiction but I like the tease factor. Trying to imagine what's under them. I also like it when they're tight in all the right places (revealing just a hint of detail) and loose fitting in other places. I would guess that's not too common either. Is it weird? I don't know. 

5. I like women's shoes. I think a woman who wears attractive shoes has an unusual attention to detail that's really appealing. That one is probably a little more common, since a lot of men have a foot fetish. I don't really enjoy feet that much though. Just the shoes/boots/whatever.


----------



## njodis

White tank tops, pajama pants and dyed red or black hair.

and Australian accents.

I'm such a deviant.


----------



## mind_games

dang it i keep forgetting this is the _weird _fetishes thread and keep coming in to type vanilla ones.


----------



## letitrock

^yeah I know :?


----------



## caflme

watching a guy ummm... take care of business... there that's not vanilla.


----------



## Catty

I like Viking types of men, rough and dirty and usually long hair and beards or not clean shaven, no after shave (I like natural scent of men), sometimes bad boy types, sometimes bikers, with tattoos and grubby leather. Examples of these men:

Mad Max
The Terminator
Conan the Barbarian
Vin Diesel as Riddick
Sean Bean as Sharpe
Lorenzo Lamas in TV series "Renegade"
Kevin Sorbo as Hercules
Fabio
Brad Pitt in "Troy"


----------



## Dub16

mind_games said:


> dang it i keep forgetting this is the _weird _fetishes thread and keep coming in to type vanilla ones.


Well where did you stick the vanilla? See, its all in the detail!


----------



## mcmuffinme

RyanJ said:


> So the basic message from women here is...don't work out... :teeth


They totally make guys too buff in certain spectrums of the media. Like in commercials for work-out machines. TOO MUCH!

Notice when shows are targeting men as opposed to women. If they're targeting you the guy looks like a muscly jack-ash, and on shows that target women (like the O.C.) the have lean, tight men.

Not to mention that on Three's Company the man-candy is John Ritter, and he gets a little chubby later in the show, and he's still cute :3


----------



## AliBaba

Catty said:


> I like Viking types of men, rough and dirty and usually long hair and beards or not clean shaven, no after shave (I like natural scent of men), sometimes bad boy types, sometimes bikers, with tattoos and grubby leather. Examples of these men:
> 
> Mad Max
> The Terminator
> Conan the Barbarian
> Vin Diesel as Riddick
> Sean Bean as Sharpe
> Lorenzo Lamas in TV series "Renegade"
> Kevin Sorbo as Hercules
> Fabio
> Brad Pitt in "Troy"


Yeah. When the camera panned to the right and I saw this:










"It" moved a little bit.....and I normally go for the ladies.

_*The Catty Monologues*_

Catty: 3 billion human lives ended on August 29th, 1997. The survivors of the nuclear fire called the war "Judgment Day". They lived only to face a new nightmare: the war against the machines. The computer which controlled the machines, Skynet, for some reason allowed eHarmony to continue to operate. It is there I found my true love:


----------



## trancediva88

rweezer36 said:


> Not really weird, but I think British accents are the hottest thing ever. Unfortunately, the only person I've ever met with one is a dude (it may or may not have gotten me aroused).


_lol!! Well I agree with ya there, ♥ accents in general, but british ones are def hot.._


----------



## trancediva88

caflme said:


> watching a guy ummm... take care of business... there that's not vanilla.


 :ditto _I am also into being tied up and dominated. Role playing, dressing up for a man and teasing, giving a lap dance.. being smacked around, ummm.. i am already revealing too much so I will leave it at that lol!! _


----------



## letitrock

^mmmmmmmmm


----------



## low

trancediva88 said:


> _lol!! Well I agree with ya there, ♥ accents in general, but british ones are def hot.._


I talked to mostly Americans and Canadians when I first started talking online a few years ago and I always used to laugh because they expected me to be like a 'polish the old shoes there governor?' working class Londoner accent or 'Yes, quite. How do you do? I just came from tea with the Queen' Lordly accent.

I naturally mumble and talk low a bit so my own family can't understand me half the time, nevermind someone trying to understand a Newcastle accent when they've never heard it. So I could understand them perfectly because obviously most TV shows, movies etc are from the US but they didn't have a clue what I was saying. Talk about one way communication lol.


----------



## CandySays

Traps. I love my boyfriend's (the pic). :b


----------



## Steve123

I remember this old CSI episode when someone asked Grissom what he looks for in a woman and he replies "Someone who doesn't judge me". Yeah, that would be nice.


----------



## amoeba

I find it oddly attractive when women swear. I think that falls into the "weird" category. :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Yeah, I like 'em a little messed up.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

CandySays said:


> Traps. I love my boyfriend's (the pic). :b


I knew it! Muscles are the way to go.

Oh, and I've come to realize that I find a woman in a simple dress (long or short) is irresistible. She can do very little to take care of herself, but if she wears a dress, she's pretty.


----------



## CandySays

STKinTHEmud said:


> *I knew it! Muscles are the way to go.*
> 
> Oh, and I've come to realize that I find a woman in a simple dress (long or short) is irresistible. *She can do very little to take care of herself*, but if she wears a dress, she's pretty.


Yes, I _love _feeling my boyfriend's muscles (though for the sake of the thread, I specified his traps) when he hugs me or we're just cuddling. It makes me feel protected, which is definitely a turn on!

Very interesting! Dresses do tend to flatter nearly any woman if they fit well.


----------



## mind_games

Steve123 said:


> I remember this old CSI episode when someone asked Grissom what he looks for in a woman and he replies "Someone who doesn't judge me". Yeah, that would be nice.


:yes


----------



## nothing to fear

what are.. "traps"?


----------



## MindOverMood

nothing to fear said:


> what are.. "traps"?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Traps are between your shoulder and your neck, like the slope down to your shoulder, fun fact of the day!

Girls with glasses, yum


----------



## nothing to fear

ohhhhhhh. by "trap" i was imagining when someone moves their shoulder at a certain angle and there's this small incave between bones with nothing in it, and it feels sort of cool.


i really like shoulders but super muscular traps kind of weird me out, heh


----------



## Mc Borg

mindovermood said:


>


lol


----------



## zookeeper

BetaBoy90 said:


> Girls with glasses, yum


:yes


----------



## g0t Anxiety

eye shadow


----------



## Smitten

somethinginthewind said:


> The veins on a guy's arms and neck that stick out, especially love the forearm ones.


Are you a vampire? :b


----------



## MindOverMood

My veins in my head pop out like a mother if I try to blow up one of these balloons.:teeth


----------



## kenny87

yes I have what you may call fetishes, and you really don't want to know...trust me.


----------



## caflme

Trap =


----------



## letitrock

^tell us what the fetish is!!!

you said it was common so you shouldn't feel asamed to admit what it is-is it a foot fetish? I heard somewhere that foot fetishes are common because in the human brain, the feet are located next to the sex organs or whatver-so a foot fetish wouldn't be that freaky if that's what you have

-but wait, you said that you wanted to meet a girl with the same fetish and I don't know of any females with a foot fetish so that's probably not it, is it?

as for meeting someone with the same fetish, if it's a _sexual_ thing, then I think that'd be a good idea, cuz then you can release your fantasy or whatver with a person who feels the same

But for me, like, with the foot fetish thing, when I imagine a guy who has a foot fetish being in a relationship, I feel like his girl's feet wouldn't be enough to satisfy him-like, he'd _always_ be looking at other girls' feet

But then again, that concept also applies to fetish-*less* guys-they can be in a relationship with a female and still be looking at other girls' boobs and ****...

soooo when you look at it that way, my foot fetish opinion isn't really right but whatver


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I also have a fetish that I'm hesitant to name. And it's not a foot fetish...I *have *a foot fetish, and I'm not hesitant at all in mentioning that one.


----------



## letitrock

IcedOver said:


> letitrock -- I'm hesitant to mention it.


mention it_*!*_



IcedOver said:


> If one does have a fetish, I think it's important that you not feel ashamed about it within yourself as long as you're not hurting anyone else.


agreed, although there are some weird fetishes out there, you gotta admit it-like furries-is that your thing? if that's your thing, then that's your thing, I think it's ****ing weird, no offense to anyone who's a fuury, I'm not trying to judge, but that is one of the wirdest fetishes I've ever heard-it makes me laugh more than anything

 aww, now I feel bad saying all that cuz I just googled "furry fetish" to find some funny pics and these are actual _people_, with their vulnerable innocent faces...


----------



## letitrock

WintersTale said:


> I *have *a foot fetish, and I'm not hesitant at all in mentioning that one.


:lol

laughing at your unabashed boldness, not at the fact that you have a foot fetish


----------



## General Specific

I've heard that some girls enjoy having their feet played with even though they don't have foot fetishes themselves.

Never understood the whole furry thing but to each their own


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Aces_Shy said:


> I've heard that some girls enjoy having their feet played with even though they don't have foot fetishes themselves.
> 
> Never understood the whole furry thing but to each their own


I've run into girls that have huge foot fetishes, either for other girls feet or mens feet.

I think it's been said before that, whatever fetish you have, there's someone out there who shares it. I mean, look at that 2 Girls 1 Cup. Completely disgusting video, but that was taken from an actual porn video...and somewhere, there's a guy wacking off to it.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hairy women, not even joking


----------



## theCARS1979

turn ons are, younger cute wht girls in leather pants , fishnet stockings, stockings, tight jeans, leather skirt ,one or two piece bathing suits, highheels, or flipflops, long black, brown , blonde or any other color hair. Maybe also colorful baseball hats. I also adore sexy outfits from hottopic, spencers and numerous Halloween costumes. Even when its not Halloween : )
Steve


----------



## Futures

letitrock said:


> mention it_*!*_


I have a few, but mentioning them would lead to the inevitable

****Thread lock warning****

We don't want that:lol:b


----------



## mezzoforte

Accents, yum.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

mezzoforte said:


> Accents, yum.


Hows it goin? *police sirens*



BetaBoy90 said:


> Hairy women, not even joking


I loled..


----------



## mezzoforte

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Hows it goin? *police sirens*


 Lol.


----------



## Madison_Rose

I like slightly squint teeth, long hair, glasses, a bit of a geeky look. But no self-respecting perv would limit hirself to only one "type" 



RyanJ said:


> So the basic message from women here is...don't work out... :teeth


Naaaaah, work out if you want, just don't beat yourself up about it if you're naturally skinny. I like skinny, but I still think Daniel Craig is hot.


----------



## Emanresu

Accents, and the color pink.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I don't know if it is weird or not, but I like girls who where no lipstick, eyeshadow, just very little makeup. I guess w/e gives you clear skin(toner? girls will probly laugh) is all I really like.


----------



## bsd3355

Um, T&A?


----------



## coeur_brise

a five o' clock shadow (or stubble) on the right guy can be hot. sometimes insanely.


----------



## Rixy

Messy hair on girls. The kind of "just woke up" effect. It's just more natural and free


----------



## MindOverMood

Senna1994 said:


> Womens hands, preferably larger than mine. Yes I'm weird.


The first thing that came to mind =x


----------



## MindOverMood

The lip bite


----------



## CeilingStarer

MindOverMood said:


> The lip bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, she's sexy... whoever it is. I find the lip-bite hot too, also the upper lip raise. When a women raises like half her upper lip in a very sexually enticing way. It's one of those genetic things that only a select few can do though. No idea if it has been mentioned here.


----------



## mrbojangles

CeilingStarer said:


> MindOverMood said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lip bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, she's sexy... whoever it is. I find the lip-bite hot too, also the upper lip raise. When a women raises like half her upper lip in a very sexually enticing way. It's one of those genetic things that only a select few can do though. No idea if it has been mentioned here.
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Carano
Click to expand...


----------



## nothing to fear

PinkFloyd75 said:


> turn ons are, *younger cute wht girls *in leather pants , fishnet stockings, stockings, tight jeans, leather skirt ,one or two piece bathing suits, highheels, or flipflops, long black, brown , blonde or any other color hair. Maybe also colorful baseball hats. I also adore sexy outfits from hottopic, spencers and numerous Halloween costumes. Even when its not Halloween : )
> Steve


uhhh be careful


----------



## LessThanThree

I don't know if this is "weird" but I think guys that play video games are hot. I mean, not all gamers are hot... but gaming is hot. Like... I can't tell my boyfriend this, he was showing me some MLG guys... and this one guy I find so sexy.  But...yeah... that's not for him to know! lol! 

--- I've noticed a lot of girls are turned OFF by gamers though... like, either they think gaming is "stupid" or they think guys waste all their time on it, or something.

Also, upon first meeting my boyfriend, I decided deep voices are sexy... but I don't consider that "weird"? It sounds natural to me.


----------



## nothing to fear

^Mmm yes it gets me soooo hot when my boyfriend plays Dwarf Fortress all the time. :b

 (Just kidding just kidding, I don't mind!! And it's not _that _often)


----------



## MindOverMood

sanria22 said:


> a five o' clock shadow (or stubble) on the right guy can be hot. sometimes insanely.


I agree(no ****), If I could grow one like this fella in the picture below, I'd be the happiest guy ever!


----------



## Giraffe

Guys who wear pink.
Guys who wear mismatched socks.
Thick eyebrows.


----------



## benyamin

1)short girls
2)short girls in suits with black business suits with ties


----------



## layitontheline

Guys who have no fashion sense

Guys who babble about sports or video games or whatever interests them even when I have no clue what they are going on about. Very cute

Skinny guys who look like they've never touched a weight in their life


----------



## faux

Long soft clean smelling hair, no preference in colour, so long as it is not grey.
On the flipside I also have a fetish for women with shaved heads.

I love sophisticated looking women, with suits and glasses.
The appearance of intelligence is a real turn on.

Strange, but I find smaller boobs more of a turn on than sag-bags.

Perhaps the shaved head is a weird fetish, but that is as weird as it gets with me...


----------



## TheGreatPretender

Girls with short hair

Girls that are short and small!

Girls with big, square glasses

Flat-chested girls

Girls who wear tight pants (not jeans)

Girls with deep voices

Ok I've said enough


----------



## MindOverMood

TheGreatPretender said:


> Girls with short hair
> 
> Flat-chested girls
> 
> Girls with deep voices
> 
> Ok I've said enough


What are you trying to say?

I kid, I kid


----------



## velvet1

Five o' clock shadow, hands (if they kind of have veins is hot), accents, sometimes thick eyebrows, and eyes. Pretty basic, but when I'm talking to a guy my eyes go to eyes and hands.


----------



## foe

I've always had a thing for alternative chicks. The ones with their hair dyed, have a lip piercing or two. But I don' like the gothic or mohawk punk look though, that's overboard.

I think it's the hair. I like them colored, short and weird-looking. I dress and look like an normal guy so I'm not sure what kind of guy those type of girls look for. Always felt like I'm not cool enough for them. :stu


----------



## Steve123

I have a blushing fetish. Pretty much any kind of sudden red cheek fetish, be it from laughter, drinking, exposure to cold air.. I like red cheeks.


----------



## lonelyjew

Eh, I watch a lot of "kinky" things, but really it's not the kink that I enjoy, but girls who enjoy said things. As long as the girl is genuinely into what she's doing, I love it and the kinkier thing she likes, the more I like.


----------



## kid a

. Skinny stoner looking guys.
. nice hands
. hmm like james franco in pineapple express
yes, weird. but i like it, ALOT


----------



## au Lait

lol I have like this sick fascination with this thread.

I think my fetish is reading about other people's fetishes. :b


----------



## tea111red

guys on sport bikes/motorcycles.....like kawasaki (not hogs). i like the way their bodies look on them, most notably their arms.


----------



## King Moonracer

Girls that are short. Freckles freckles freckles. Girls that aren't to skinny, maybe even slightly overweight. Very slightly overweight girls that dress nice and still have a butt and boobs, not just fat.


----------



## millenniumman75

Girls with mohawks sitting in fire trucks without engines.


----------



## zookeeper

millenniumman75 said:


> Girls with mohawks sitting in fire trucks without engines.


My my!! That _is_ arousing.


----------



## Selbbin

millenniumman75 said:


> Girls with mohawks sitting in fire trucks without engines.


I believe there's a monthly magazine catering to this.


----------



## emptybottle2

TheGreatPretender said:


> Girls that are short and small!
> 
> Flat-chested girls
> 
> Girls with deep voices
> 
> Ok I've said enough


----------



## King Moonracer

Though i am male, I think this is what all women are sexually attracted too.


----------



## Georgina 22

Nice arms/hands
Nice smile/voice
Nice eyes
Guys who can cook
I like slim guys too


----------



## Arkturus

Women with deeper voices but within the normal range, not man deep
Nerdy or tomboyish women
I find armpits an attractive part of the female body
Care less than most men about hair removal, not to say I prefer women who don't shave, I just don't care as much as most


----------



## Witchcraft

Guys with a very particular sparkle in their eyes ( I only met 2 of such kind in my life)
short dark hair
six pack !!!!
both strong and sensitive
creative and educated


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Plain Janes.


----------



## facade047

I have a thing for japanese guys. Long hair, (good) tattoo's, the general rocker look, quite guys.


----------



## weebeastiebaby

I know this is SO obscene, but I love anorexic looking guys. Their bulges just look bigger somehow! Hmmm I also tend to like guys with piercings/tattoos, but not obnoxious ones. Some voices are just incredibly sexy and relaxing. They drive me insane! 

...........Moving on I like pain, but not to much/too frequent. I love being bitten, scratched, and slapped. I'm getting too turned on writing this. The End.


----------



## Hadron92

- Anorexic
- Big boobs
- Doesn't speak a lot
- Easy to manipulate

My idea of the perfect woman.:roll


----------



## odd_one_out

Hairy cave women.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I have a thing for really pale-skinned girls with a dark color of hair, like brunette/black/red.


----------



## Ununderstood

I gotta say that for me some definite turn ons are;

- A woman with nice legs who uses tight fitting short shorts with flip flops or sandals. Amazing.

- When women use slacks, like those business person type slacks and they are fitted and then they wear those fitted button up blouses they look amazing. I mostly see older women using these though.

- Women who smell nice.

- Women with at least some hip.

- Women who can look good while wearing jeans. That means, no sagging anywhere and no bulges anywhere that they should not be. Nice well fitted jeans that can show off a woman's assets.

- A woman who carries herself like a woman, which is something I see more in older woman (25 and up). That means a woman that does not act like a typical teenage girl in public and is serious yet knows what's up. A woman who has been through sh*t and knows what she wants.

So yeah, you could say older woman are my fetish. I'd take an older woman over a teenage girl in a heartbeat. If I had no social anxiety, or depression I would probably be searching for someone with some years ahead of me.

I am surprised women are into hands so much. I have always had nice delicate yet manly hands myself and been told so as well. YESS!


----------



## MindOverMood

the cheat said:


> I have a thing for really pale-skinned girls with a dark color of hair, like brunette/black/red.


You will love Susan Coffey then


----------



## DI117

How come I never meet any of you girls that are in to skinny guys, you gotta start speaking up!

Anyways, I like it when they talk back 
You guys know what I mean.


----------



## theCARS1979

long black or blond hair , wears leather, skinny to average side, eye color doesn't matter, glasses are okay , rocker chick look to a glam look


----------



## sas111

Big hands are a big turn-on for me haha & shy guy's , ... it's not really weird, but telling yall my real "fetish" I would be too embarrassed , nobody would understand cuz it's not that common. =p


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

MindOverMood said:


> You will love Susan Coffey then


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Batgirl

American accents. I never liked an European guy, i always fall for American guys. :lol


----------



## StaphLaureus

Men in glasses! I don't even care what they look like. Glasses can make any guy look better. :love2


----------



## plastics

nice arms/hands, scruffy, maybe tattoos, likes guy things like fishing, camping, baseball, and is somewhat outdoorsy. Dorky is good too. Nothing weird really. Can cook haha. Accents..

All my "fetishes" are pretty normal and average.


----------



## kerosene

Love super skinny guys (I'm tiny so w/e), cheekbones, nice hands, small breasts, dark hair, nice skin, intelligence.


----------



## mysterioussoul

i noticed that i'm attracted to girls with 2 front centre teeth bigger than the others and girls with watery eyes that look like they're about to cry. also i'm a sucker for a nice pair of legs and round derriere.


----------



## lunalover

i tend to be attracted to men who have "dog-like" features...and i love fetish stuff...i like to pretend that i'm a kitten and he's my puppy...and i like to be nurse or clean up in a thong. and i'd like to be disciplined like a school girl... also weapons---guns and knives yes:b


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

long hair, intelligent, thoughtful, kind/caring and having a certain disregard for societal norms are all traits i find attractive in females.


----------



## miminka

bezoomny said:


> *Forgot one - a smoking habit. I just really think that guys look really damn hot when smoking a cig.*


I second that. The first person who comes to mind is Nick Cave...



SAgirl said:


> *long eyelashes on a guy*


Yep. I know it's been said a lot but definitely skinny guys.


----------



## Absolution

MindOverMood said:


> You will love Susan Coffey then


Oh my...

I love pale girls with dark hair and green/blue eyes.

Also cute girls that are not girly girls make me weak in the knees.


----------



## Georgina 22

bezoomny said:


> Forgot one - a smoking habit. I just really think that guys look really damn hot when smoking a cig.


It's unheathy I know and I am not keen on people that smoke really but it's something about the way a guy holds a cig in his mouth, not smokes, just holds it there.


----------



## PaFfanatic

I personally love guys with:

a) a great sense of humor
b) blue eyes. There's just something about them that's so sexy...


----------



## layitontheline

Georgina 22 said:


> It's unheathy I know and I am not keen on people that smoke really but it's something about the way a guy holds a cig in his mouth, not smokes, just holds it there.


I have to agree. Even though I find the idea of smoking a turnoff, guys can look damn hot doing it.

Also, guys who experiment with drugs. Not some addicted insane crackhead, but an intelligent guy who can wisely experiment and grow his own stuff.


----------



## lonelygirl88

These things are nice, but it's not a must to have all of them:
-Built calves 
-1 or some meaningful tattoos (just not too much)
-Nice sneakers 
-Calm

I agree with the above post. A guy that smokes weed every now and then is a turn on. Then I could possibly experiment with them 

*Edit: It's a tease just thinking about this. The likelihood of me getting it is close to none.


----------



## King Moonracer

I have huge ripped calves haha, being a catcher for baseball all these years has given me huge legs...

It turns me On to see a womans bare back.. Or if a girl lifts up her shirt someone can like, rub suntan lotion on it or something..weird...I like backs haha.. They look so soft.... I also like butts... Oh yea, bug thighs and bug butts...that's where it's at


----------



## Sane21

Hands.

And if they also happen to be bananas, well that's a plus.


----------



## Kennnie

i have a foot fetish love girls with nice feet


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Kennnie said:


> i have a foot fetish love girls with nice feet


Me as well.


----------



## nothing to fear

Sane21 said:


> Hands.
> 
> And if they also happen to be bananas, well that's a plus.


What about hooks for hands?? Don't discriminate!!!


----------



## pumpkinspice

dark hair
facial hair
I've always been attracted to bigger guys (overweight, chunky, husky, etc) not musclular though.


----------



## NoDirectionHome

In terms of preferences, at least:

- Ponytails
- Short hair on women IF a girl can pull it off. It's rare that I believe they can, but when they can, it's awesome.
- Tall women
- Thicker legs and a strong lack of preference for super-skinny legs
- A woman's collarbone if she's wearing a low-cut shirt (probably as weird as I get here)


----------



## thewall

I _really_ like older men. I think ages 25-35 are when guys are the best looking. Older than that is good too. I do find guys my age physically attractive, but older men are definitely where its at.


----------



## pumapunku

intelligent females that i also find attractive.


----------



## sighsigh

Not really a weird or unusual fetish but...Chinese/Korean/Japanese girls. I won't even look at a girl if she isn't of this ethnicity.


----------



## retropat

British girls
Girls who smoke

I've never dated either...but would like to.


----------



## mind_games

goofy chicks, I need some quirkiness, because i suspect I might have a bit of that in me too.


----------



## allie j

I looove nerdy, awkward guys. Especially science nerds!

I also really love big hands (not what you're thinking lol). I just really like hands, especially when they are strong and kinda rugged looking. I love when guys let me paint their fingernails - I don't make them wear the polish out or anything, I just love touching their hands. haha.


----------



## Christa25

Body hair. Like, chest hair and back hair and hairy legs on a guy. Oh yes!


----------



## PickleNose

I'm gonna guess that tea stained teeth aren't a big hit with the ladies?


----------



## tigerlilly

converse all-stars (only old, worn-out ones though)

snake bite piercings (studs, not rings)

skinny jeans (but not TOO skinny)

guys who watch sports/ play video games---this one is weird because i don't like watching sports or playing video games myself...


----------



## MindOverMood

Back dimples...:b


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Upper Midwest accent (think: Frances McDormand in _Fargo_)


----------



## odd_one_out

Arguments. I hate them and they make me sick with anxiety and anger but that's what they do to me. I read studies that anger and anxiety can do that so maybe it's not so weird.


----------



## bezoomny

I recently discovered that I completely have a type: dark hair, pale skin, very thin, dark eyes, shaggy hair, glasses are a plus, as is a James Dean-style distant attitude (which gives me so much trouble in my life!). That isn't too odd, though.

Sweatervests are my addition.


----------



## kiirby

Pale skin, short dark hair or long red hair. Not that weird, but they kill me. Singing as well.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

harry potter... oooo he's sexy... LOL


----------



## mind_games

So Anxious said:


> I am strangely attracted to guys with a beer belly..... especially in tight, white briefs :um


excellent :teeth

/me goes off to stand around in his white briefs at the traffic lights and see if my chances with the ladies improve.


----------



## malaise

For some reason I find graying or completely gray hair on guys extremely sexy, specifically when it's on younger guys like under 40. Prematurely graying hair, oh yes.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

I've always liked Jewish guys...... I have no idea why.


----------



## alex999

Girls with a tomboyish side, but at the same time can still act and dress "feminine." I'm actually not interested at all in preppy looking barbie doll girls that have never worked a day in their lives.


----------



## Chairman Dan

A woman who dresses smart casual during the week but can also throw on a pair of 501's and classic, retro sneakers on weekends.


----------



## leonardess

short, furry and funny.


----------



## Steve123

Deep but non-manly voice. I not sure how to describe it any way other than "womanly" as opposed to "girly".


----------



## leonardess

anymouse said:


> that kitteh's irish for you. ps i love short people too! more angsty!!


if its mouth was a little bigger, it'd be the perfect moccasin.

well.... it isn't so much "short", as it is "not tall". I seem to gravitate toward the sort of chunky, stocky type. and covered with hair. ever notice how bald men are otherwise covered with forestation everywhere else (it's gonna be a bumper crop this year maw)? and a good sense of humour. So far the two people I have really fallen for hard are that "type". sort of a brutish build.


----------



## Amocholes

So you're attracted to Robin Williams!


----------



## mind_games

So Anxious said:


> ***Image removed***
> 
> :teeth


Hey I told you not to take any pics of me in me briefs! :wife

(I actually never saw what you posted :b)


----------



## odd_one_out

Bites and growls. Throws me out the window /jk.


----------



## King Moonracer

I think it's really hot when a girl has a hairy butt, that sags. And when a girl is obese and isnsweating and you can see the moisture on the hairs in her upper lip... Ohh man... Turns me on so much


----------



## yourfavestoner

There's one thing I'm not even going to mention. It's not anything of a violent nature, rest assured - but a little well, spicy. Private message me if you really want to know it.

I love feet and toes, that's a common fetish.


----------



## emusic45

I really like girls that are soft spoken and shy?! I guess...


----------



## Insanityonthego

Perfectionist said:


> Oh man bring me all the skinny guys. I'm talking malnourished skinny. Count individual ribs skinny. Passersby aren't sure if I lock him in a closet at night without food skinny.
> 
> Mmm.
> 
> Also Irish tweed caps. So hooooot.


I agree skinny, slender guys are the sex. lol (NO ABS) so much muscle looks unnatural.

and I happen to like guys that are not so tall, I wanna be able to look at their face straight not straight up...:|


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

sophiek said:


> I agree skinny, slender guys are the sex. lol (NO ABS) so much muscle looks unnatural.
> 
> and I happen to like guys that are not so tall, I wanna be able to look at their face straight not straight up...:|


Wait a tick 

Weren't you strictly into gals?? :b


----------



## Insanityonthego

Jaiyyson said:


> Wait a tick
> 
> Weren't you strictly into gals?? :b


Well I think you get it now.


----------



## MindOverMood

Knee high stockings/socks. Homersxchild is kinda to blame for it though:b









A girl in these, briefs and a t-shirt =


----------



## Steve123

Sometimes I find anklets really sexy.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm such a sucker for broad shoulders :blush


----------



## lonestar1

i really like girls with star tattoo along the back of their ears, and a tiny nose ring


----------



## silentcliche

Bushy eyebrows.


----------



## Absolution

silentcliche said:


> Bushy eyebrows.


Sweet!


----------



## Squiggles

I find glasses rather sexy on girls but that's just me.


----------



## AliBaba

MindOverMood said:


>


To *MindOverMood: *Much obliged!


----------



## BKrakow

Muscles, curly hair, nice hands, and British accents.


----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Squiggles

bkitty1 said:


> Muscles, curly hair, nice hands, and British accents.


*talks normally*


----------



## Classified

ponytails, positive body image, inexperience, and tantric sex.


----------



## Cyber Lume

Nice collar bones. ^_^ I don't know, I just find them pretty.


----------



## Miami

-accents (especially southern-girl accent)
-septum piercings
-tan lines
-full lips
-little/no makeup
-cheezy jokes:mushy


----------



## bent

I have a strange inexplicable fetish for women who like small penises...too bad I can't find any.

*Edited post*


----------



## Zuzu

I like guys that aren't perfect, and maybe a little more meat on the bones, with accents and aren't to big "down there"...cuz those things hurt if you barley ever do it.


----------



## heroin

I'm not sure if this is a fetish but...

You know how girls say they want a guy who will make them feel protected and loved and who eagerly takes the lead in matters of romance?

Well, I've always wanted a lady (same age as me or older, and not a woman, but a *lady*) who'll do that for me. Not physical protection of course, I can handle that well enough, but a kind of emotional protection. And also take the lead in matters of love and romance. Basically my ideas about romance seem like that of a girl (and therefore they might understand what I'm talking about), except wanting someone to physically protect me.

As far as I know, this sort of creature is mythical.

No, I'm not gay.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^I can kind of relate to this.

Wearing pants is so overrated.


----------



## tigerlilly

ratty converse all-stars. any guy goes up at least 1 point on my 1-10 mental scale by having converse that he obviously wears on a regular basis. i have no idea what it is about chucks that makes me feel that way, but there ya go.


----------



## King Moonracer

i like girls with big legs and a big butt. but not to the point where it sags.........thats all that matters physically , and a pretty face.

And she has to be cool and open minded.


----------



## Ambivert

King Moonracer said:


> I think it's really hot when a girl has a hairy butt, that sags. And when a girl is obese and isnsweating and you can see the moisture on the hairs in her upper lip... Ohh man... Turns me on so much


Lol


----------



## SOME

tigerlilly said:


> ratty converse all-stars. any guy goes up at least 1 point on my 1-10 mental scale by having converse that he obviously wears on a regular basis. i have no idea what it is about chucks that makes me feel that way, but there ya go.


omg me too!

I love it when girls wear converse it just turns me on. I'm just like OMG I wanna talk to the girl sooo badly. I don't know why, but when they're all old they just seem more sexier. 

oooo especially if a girl wears shorts and has high tops on.

I've been wearing my high tops and low tops since my freshmen year in high school and they still get the job done.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

tigerlilly said:


> ratty converse all-stars. any guy goes up at least 1 point on my 1-10 mental scale by having converse that he obviously wears on a regular basis. i have no idea what it is about chucks that makes me feel that way, but there ya go.


if you saw mine, you might die of excitement, i literally have worn them so much where my feet can stick out the entire side while still wearing the shoe haha.


----------



## layitontheline

I find it incredibly nice when a guy can drive well. Maybe this isn't unusual but I'm too lazy to find the other thread. I like when he goes quickly and smoothly and can get me somewhere in no time. I am not talking about an idiot who weaves in and out of traffic causing cars to break incessantly. Just a decent, but efficient, driver. Out here this is rarity.


----------



## SociallyBroken

I'm in love with gay guys .... To bad I'm a girl .... = / ....
IDky but I'm not into guys- just guy that are gay ......


----------



## Tristeza

Weird things that turn me on:

- Pale skin with dark hair;
- Glasses;
- Blue, pink, and other unnatural hair colors;
- A few pounds more than the "ideal" weight;


----------



## heroin

Tristeza said:


> dark hair


Yes!

There is a difference between "beautiful" (pretty, healthy looking, etc.) and "hot" (omg I wanna run over and smooch her now!!).
Dark (almost black) hair means the girl is already very close to being hot in my book.

Also, tans.
Dark hair + tan = stereotypical hot Italian/Spanish/Mediterranean woman. And we all know how (visually) appealing they are.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

I love when girls are geeks (glasses, dress casual, etc.) I also like short-punkish hair.


----------



## YoungBlackSheep

zookeeper said:


> I have a weird fetish that involves curry paste and golf clubs, but I won't reveal any details outside of the bedroom.


 WTF???????????:sus


----------



## YoungBlackSheep

Dark skinned girls with long REAL hair.....


----------



## MattFoley

Really fair skin and skinny


----------



## Misanthropic

I can't think of any that are weird.


- much shorter than me

-high pitched, feminine voice

-nerdy

-short hair

-I guess I like women with baby faces. I never did before but I read in some psychology article that men are supposed to. After that, I thought 'I guess they do look kind of cute', lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Crow's feet.


----------



## BetaBoy90

If the girl has a nice body I think granny panties are incredibly sexy.


----------



## Misanthropic

I hate when I'm about to submit a post and the computer takes me to another page and I have to rewrite everything. Anyways, I just finished the thread.

When I was younger, I liked the way girls looked wearing nothing but white socks or white socks and some kind of pajama shirt. I also liked/like the way brown skin, or any smooth skin, looks when oiled, wet or in the dark. I like smooth skin on women, although I also like some 'imperfections' as well.


----------



## sean88

Boy shorts and Aussie accents.


----------



## Insanityonthego

anymouse said:


> lauryn hill at her finest (i can safely say that should be everyone's fetish on teh planet!)>>


That's a pretty sexy fetish right there.

Since we're going for accents, I'll have to say I have a thing for the british accent, it's too sexy...and any european accent is HOT. I do prefer the american accent though. :b 
Another fetish hmmm....piercings (anywhere in the body) and tattoos. I tend to have a thing for metrosexual emo and rocker teens....hope this doesn't last for too long or i'll become a pedophile for it. Pale skin and bony skinniness is attractive also.


----------



## strawberryjulius

BetaBoy90 said:


> If the girl has a nice body I think granny panties are incredibly sexy.


My nonna bought me granny panties and I have a body. Where is this going?


----------



## King Moonracer

strawberryjulius said:


> My nonna bought me granny panties and I have a body. Where is this going?


you should totally post a pic haha


----------



## ValiantThor

My dream is an asian girl wearing a black thong and nerdy glasses


----------



## GummieBear

*ANDROGYNY................*


*







*​


----------



## Vip3r

My turn ons are
-european girls
-tattoos
-rocker look
-leathers
-mini skirt


----------



## rockyraccoon

Let's see turnons are girls with hair not longer than her shoulders, umm, how can I put this delicately, girls with puffy areola's, but I'm a boob guy, big or small, I like them all, girls who write with their left hand, girls who aren't perfect and suffer from some sort of mental illness like SA, and I don't like to many tattoo's on a women; the odd one here or there is fine, but if she is covered in tattoo's that's a major turnoff, girls are too beautiful to cover themselves in ink, and I love it when a girl smiles, girls that are into rock n roll


----------



## Crystalline

heroin said:


> I'm not sure if this is a fetish but...
> 
> You know how girls say they want a guy who will make them feel protected and loved and who eagerly takes the lead in matters of romance?
> 
> Well, I've always wanted a lady (same age as me or older, and not a woman, but a *lady*) who'll do that for me. Not physical protection of course, I can handle that well enough, but a kind of emotional protection. And also take the lead in matters of love and romance. Basically my ideas about romance seem like that of a girl (and therefore they might understand what I'm talking about), except wanting someone to physically protect me.
> 
> As far as I know, this sort of creature is mythical.
> 
> No, I'm not gay.


I think there are plenty of strong, dominant women who would fit the bill. I've read of contented couples with this sort of dynamic going, though a lot of them are lumped in with those who practice a BDSM lifestyle even if they do not.

I find androgyny incredibly attractive, especially a trace of it in lean men who are a little bit more muscular/defined than your typical skinny androgynous boy. The mix of feminine/masculine traits is fascinating.


----------



## rockyraccoon

heroin said:


> I'm not sure if this is a fetish but...
> 
> You know how girls say they want a guy who will make them feel protected and loved and who eagerly takes the lead in matters of romance?
> 
> Well, I've always wanted a lady (same age as me or older, and not a woman, but a *lady*) who'll do that for me. Not physical protection of course, I can handle that well enough, but a kind of emotional protection. And also take the lead in matters of love and romance. Basically my ideas about romance seem like that of a girl (and therefore they might understand what I'm talking about), except wanting someone to physically protect me.
> 
> As far as I know, this sort of creature is mythical.
> 
> No, I'm not gay.


I think I can kind of relate to this. I think it would be nice to explain to a girl about my inexperience and have her turned on by that, and be able to show me the ropes. Confide in her that I am nervous to do it, but have her reassure me constantly that everything will be ok.


----------



## layitontheline

A guy who is sexually inexperienced. To me it'd make everything so much more special, sweet, exciting. The idea of a guy having been with other girls turns me off a bit to be honest, just kind of seems contaminated, though if I liked him I'd get past that. But I'd much rather a guy who had never done anything rather than one who was a pro at it all.


----------



## MattFoley

^ I can relate to this. Maybe I read way too much into it but if the girl is really good then I assume it means she's had a lot of practice. To each his own but that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## heroin

layitontheline said:


> A guy who is sexually inexperienced. To me it'd make everything so much more special, sweet, exciting. The idea of a guy having been with other girls turns me off a bit to be honest, just kind of seems contaminated, though if I liked him I'd get past that.


The world needs more women like you. Maybe not a preference for sexually inexperienced partners but at least willingness to give them a chance.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Oh yeah, virgins are wonderful.


----------



## AussiePea

wooo go virgins!!!!


----------



## Harpuia

heroin said:


> The world needs more women like you. Maybe not a preference for sexually inexperienced partners but at least willingness to give them a chance.


Tell me about it. That post made me feel a lot better about myself tonight.


----------



## mooncake

layitontheline said:


> A guy who is sexually inexperienced. To me it'd make everything so much more special, sweet, exciting. The idea of a guy having been with other girls turns me off a bit to be honest, just kind of seems contaminated, though if I liked him I'd get past that. But I'd much rather a guy who had never done anything rather than one who was a pro at it all.


:yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- A bit of scratching, biting, and slapping going both ways(within reason though I'd like to come out alive & functioning, lol)
- The "I just woke up, my hair is a mess & I'm wearing nothing but panties & a guys shirt that is far too big for me while eating an apple for breakfast" look
- Long hair, there's something about drowning in beautifully scented long hair
- Artistic gals, the idea of being able to watch her work or seeing her lost in her element
- Warm, playful smiles



lonelyjew said:


> Eh, I watch a lot of "kinky" things, but really it's not the kink that I enjoy, but girls who enjoy said things. As long as the girl is genuinely into what she's doing, I love it and the kinkier thing she likes, the more I like.


There is a huge amount of truth in the above, the more the gal digs what she is doing(or having done to her) the better


----------



## nothing to fear

Canadian Brotha said:


> - The "I just woke up, my hair is a mess & I'm wearing nothing but panties & a guys shirt that is far too big for me while eating an apple for breakfast" look


I sort of rock that look, but in a less sexy way and more in a lazy and I-want-to-go-as-long-as-possible-without-getting-dressed-and-brushing-my-hair way. =P I even wear his pj pants sometimes when I sleep.


----------



## Freiheit

layitontheline said:


> A guy who is sexually inexperienced. To me it'd make everything so much more special, sweet, exciting. The idea of a guy having been with other girls turns me off a bit to be honest, just kind of seems contaminated, though if I liked him I'd get past that. But I'd much rather a guy who had never done anything rather than one who was a pro at it all.


I'm in the same boat. I could have posted this myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

nothing to fear said:


> I sort of rock that look, but in a less sexy way and more in a lazy and I-want-to-go-as-long-as-possible-without-getting-dressed-and-brushing-my-hair way. =P I even wear his pj pants sometimes when I sleep.


Ballparking it is fine by me & I bet he loves it as well, lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

I like chubby fingers on skinny girls, mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AlisonWonderland

I like the \/
you know at the bottom of the stomach and hips...does that even have a name?
Prominent \/s are so attractive


----------



## Karsten

I've always liked weird looking girls. Lol, thats kinda harsh, let me rephrase: I like girls who aren't perfect in the face. Like a crooked tooth somewhere, or a bump on her nose. Something to add character... I'm sick of these indistinguishably perfect people that have hijacked the word pretty.


----------



## tookie

i like tattoos, i also like a scruffy.. havent shaved in a couple weeks look, jawline, upper back, eyes, hands, good sense of humor, honesty, affectionate...sorry, getting carried away!;P


----------



## lepoo7

I'm not a fan of heavy metal music at all. But, I LOVE those abnormally skinny rocker girls with the piercings in the lip and nose. Short black and pink/ purple hair with black lipstick and nails. Wearing 6inch leather boots, tiny pink shirt and a black mini skirt. "Back seat, windows up, that's the way i like to :yes"


----------



## heroin

lepoo7 said:


> I'm not a fan of heavy metal music at all.


I am. If a woman likes and can play death metal riffs proficiently on a guitar or bass, that's all it would take for me to fall in love, regardless of the tattoos, leather, and piercings. Though those can greatly expedite the process of falling in love.


----------



## HannahG

I like...

* Older men 
* Tall men, average build (some muscle but not enough to look like a body builder...just enough so he's strong).
* I don't know why but I LOVE a man's biceps. Total turn on.
* I love a man in a cop's uniform. It's just...yum. 
* Chivalrous men.


----------



## strawberryjulius

thekloWN said:


> I've always liked weird looking girls. Lol, thats kinda harsh, let me rephrase: I like girls who aren't perfect in the face. Like a crooked tooth somewhere, or a bump on her nose. Something to add character... I'm sick of these indistinguishably perfect people that have hijacked the word pretty.


Same here. I like to call myself unusual looking and people are like, no you're not, no you're not! And I'm like, but I'm not insulting myself!!!!!!1 Too many likes in there, my apologies.


----------



## laura024

ImWeird's boobs.


----------



## ImWeird

They're big.


----------



## shadowmask

Body hair on women. Not wolfman material, but just the slighest bit of fine, velvety hair on her arms or lower back. I'm assuming that qualifies as weird.


----------



## Swanson

Another one for curly hair. My boyfriend won me over with his gorgeous springy ringlets.


----------



## General Specific

Most of the things posted here are normal turn ons and wouldn't be considered fetishes

Just sayin..


----------



## nothing to fear

Aces_Shy said:


> Most of the things posted here are normal turn ons and wouldn't be considered fetishes
> 
> Just sayin..


Haha yea I think there have been maybe 5 posts mentioning sort of fetishes (but not really), and certainly no posts about weird fetishes....


----------



## Swanson

nothing to fear said:


> Haha yea I think there have been maybe 5 posts mentioning sort of fetishes (but not really), and certainly no posts about weird fetishes....


It might have something to do with the fact that nothing is all that weird anymore within the world of sex. Unless you're talking about a corpse fetish or something of the sort. But then who's going to admit that they get off on that?


----------



## SociallyBroken

metrosexual guys 
-older guys 

Oh and I like it when guys where hello kitty boxers - some mod deleted my other post of the picture.:sus


----------



## nothing to fear

What I mean is, they aren't actually fetishes, by definition. They are really just turn-ons, maybe not-so-obvious or against the norm turn-ons. I think the thread would be closed if people's real fetishes were posted...


----------



## Paper Samurai

height =< 5"7 
geeky interests (anime, gaming, movies etc. )
A kinda shy but sweet personality
Curvy in all the right places - and proud of it.
And err, nice legs :blush


----------



## layitontheline

When a guy casually sits with his legs apart, not ridiculously wide and not if he's wearing anything tight, but just naturally. It drives me crazy.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'd be fine with listing my "weird" fetishes but I'd probably be banned.


----------



## ImWeird

Hairy chests.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

volumptous legs


----------



## cageoholic

Elvis' offspring. I do regret this addiction of mine, as it has gotten me into a rather notorious bind in the past, but, alas, memorabilia always excites me, even if its in the form of a person.


----------



## strawberryjulius

strawberryjulius said:


> I'd be fine with listing my "weird" fetishes but I'd probably be banned.


PM me for a list.  We can do that, right?


----------



## heroin

layitontheline said:


> When a guy casually sits with his legs apart, not ridiculously wide and not if he's wearing anything tight, but just naturally. It drives me crazy.


Sexual inexperience and sitting with legs apart.

Please post more.

*heroin has checklist in his hand*


----------



## MindOverMood

Bikini tan lines.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to watch the way I sit :lol.


----------



## heroin

Okay, throwing caution to the wind and disclosing a proper-worthy-of-the-term fetish:

Smoking. Smoking is just hot!

A caveat though. Cigarette holders are *not* hot. That old-movie high-eyebrowed-actress-smoking-through-a-cigarette-holder thing is not hot. I find old movies creepy. Especially ones with the aformentioned kind of actresses, the 50s hairdos and that slicked back hairstyle that every male actor had back then. But, I'm digressing.

And ooh! heroin chic is very hot too.

Hmm, I'm seeing a pattern here. Maybe just self-destructive behaviour is hot to me. Or not. Since cutting yourself is disgusting.

Give me some time while I think up some more.


----------



## Glacial

ImWeird said:


> Hairy chests.


In the opposite sex?


----------



## Miami

tattoos


----------



## SuperEggFart

Beign beefed on by hot babes and beefing on hot babes. Also beefing on my cat works wonders when I'm out of options.


----------



## 82ila

black hair
ankles


----------



## mind_games

^ yeah ankles, and ankle bracelets! not the probationary type though.


----------



## ValiantThor

not really a fetish, but i live huge huuuuge asses


----------



## crsohr

Virgins. Or a woman with little experience in the bedroom. She doesn't have to be a virgin just not had many lovers. 

Why? Because I like the idea of being with someone who's more exclusive and doesn't put out much. Plus I've always wanted to do a certain something with a girl to see if I like it. I wouldn't feel safe doing it if she'd been around the block. You know what 'thing' I'm getting at, it's that unselfish 'thing' where the girl doesn't have to do much. The starter before the main course so to speak. :b


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Is that because you know about HPV?


----------



## Kris10

Guys with accents.:teeth


----------



## crsohr

odd_one_out said:


> ^ Is that because you know about HPV?


Yes it is, and I'm glad someone else is clued up on it here. Sadly not many people are aware of it or maybe they are aware and just choose to ignore it. I'm not going to take that risk especially since it's on the rise. Health is wealth as they say.



Kris10 said:


> Guys with accents.:teeth


What kind of accent? I really like women with a 'posh' British accent. Weirdly I like the Eastern European accent as well, especially when they can't pronounce certain words. I find it cute.


----------



## Kris10

crsohr said:


> What kind of accent? I really like women with a 'posh' British accent. Weirdly I like the Eastern European accent as well, especially when they can't pronounce certain words. I find it cute.


I like the cockney accent^_^

Also I like aussie! and weirdly german XD


----------



## BetaBoy90

Two words: Calf Implants!

Wowwy Zowwy!


----------



## Stilla

I could probably write a long list on this subject. 

FRECKLES
And long long eyelashes 
voices/ accents - I could probably fall in love with someone solely on voice


----------



## kiirby

Since we're on the subject of accents... Irish, Welsh, French, Spanish, Scandinavian, Canadian. Screw it, everything apart from Brummy and Scots.


----------



## PandaPop

Hmmmm

Tall height around 6ft - 6 ft 5 is hot tbh
Hairy guys, i love hairy chests, legs, snail trails even sometimes hairy backs LOL 
Afros
An open mind in the bedroom
Thick thighs 
Big rough hands


----------



## airplane

hair on a woman's legs and underarms


----------



## Emanresu

kiirby said:


> Since we're on the subject of accents... Irish, Welsh, French, Spanish, Scandinavian, Canadian. Screw it, everything apart from Brummy and Scots.


I agree accents! Everything but Asian/Indian/German(They all just sound angry, I know this from growing up haha)


----------



## kiirby

Emanresu said:


> I agree accents! Everything but Asian/Indian/German(They all just sound angry, I know this from growing up haha)


Ah, the asian accent. That old chestnut.


----------



## heroin

Emanresu said:


> ....accents! Everything but ....Indian....


----------



## ValiantThor

airplane said:


> hair on a woman's legs and underarms


 :no


----------



## cafune

Ooh, I _love_ the Aussie accent; it's absolutely beautiful! 
Oh, and I also love perfectly disheveled shaggy hair...


----------



## Havalina

I like a man in long-johns, nice and tight ones. This is a newly discovered fetish. I think it might be a Canadian/hockey related thing.


----------



## IcoRules

I'm afraid to post mine lol. Most of the ones so far seem pretty normal. Unless any of you are that curious to know mine. The only ones I'll post are...

- Pale skin
- Dark brown to black hair
- Long hair tied in a pony tail
- Slimmer, toned built guys


----------



## MagusAnima

I have a collar bone fetish, on males and females.

I just love them, I'm not sure why... :heart

I also like freckles on the face/arms/back, but that's not really 'weird' I guess.


----------



## mrbojangles

A girl that wears her hair in a ponytail, bun, or another similar hairstyle drives me nuts. Also girls that wear hats, baseball caps in particular.


----------



## Schadenfreude

when a man looks good with facial hair it's def. a turn on, but some look better without and that's okay too. girly lesbians, women with nice legs, working class accents, knowledge/interest in physical science (even though I don't have too strong an interest in it myself :roll) introversion is sexy too.


----------



## watashi

I like people with nice hair. If I see someone with nice hair on the street I stare a bit.


----------



## senrab

airplane said:


> hair on a woman's legs and underarms


You're going to be disappointed repeatedly. LOL


----------



## senrab

Havalina said:


> I like a man in long-johns, nice and tight ones. This is a newly discovered fetish. I think it might be a Canadian/hockey related thing.


with complete with toque and Tim Hortons in hand? 

(I grew up in Buffalo, haha)


----------



## Whatevs

Tattoos
Big asses
Weird dyes


----------



## GunnyHighway

I don't know if I really have any weird ones persay. I do love _well done_ tattoos though, as well as sometimes weird dyed hair, like bright colours and whatnot.


----------



## Karsten

Emanresu said:


> I agree accents! Everything but Asian/Indian/German(They all just sound angry, I know this from growing up haha)


German accents are sexy!


----------



## Arisa1536

German accents? no reminds me too much of world war two :afr


----------



## virtue134

i like girls when they slap there bare butt


----------



## LifeGoesOn

You know how guys' jeans have deeper front pockets? I like it when they're sitting down and they have to reach for their cell phone in their pocket, so they have to reach deep into their pocket to get the phone. But it's only hot when they're doing this while seated. Yes I know I'm weird lol. :b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

A long, hot, passionate kiss from an attractive woman.
And watching girl on girl porn.


----------



## i just want luv

LifeGoesOn said:


> You know how guys' jeans have deeper front pockets? I like it when they're sitting down and they have to reach for their cell phone in their pocket, so they have to reach deep into their pocket to get the phone. But it's only hot when they're doing this while seated. Yes I know I'm weird lol. :b


lolol!

I have a thing wet moist lips I guess, like just at a water fountain if a girls drinkin with the water moistining the lips, I just lose it. :fall


----------



## Steve123

strawberryjulius said:


> PM me for a list.  We can do that, right?


Pass it around! :b


----------



## layitontheline

LifeGoesOn said:


> You know how guys' jeans have deeper front pockets? I like it when they're sitting down and they have to reach for their cell phone in their pocket, so they have to reach deep into their pocket to get the phone. But it's only hot when they're doing this while seated. Yes I know I'm weird lol. :b


Mmhmmm 

And when guys wear their hoods up even when not going outside, just an extremely hot look


----------



## Steve123

Nice, soft singing voice.


----------



## buklti

Women with blond peach fuzz on their skin that you can only see in the sun or bright light. Legs, arms, etc.


----------



## Steve123

bucklti said:


> Women with blond peach fuzz on their skin that you can only see in the sun or bright light. Legs, arms, etc.


:yes


----------



## MindOverMood

bucklti said:


> Women with blond peach fuzz on their skin that you can only see in the sun or bright light. Legs, arms, etc.


----------



## buklti

MindOverMood said:


>


Exactly :yes


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Aces_Shy said:


> I've always had a thing for girls who are a bit on the chubby side. I do have a fetish too but I don't really feel like posting it at this point in time.


:heart
View attachment 7988


View attachment 7989


----------



## melissa75

bucklti said:


> Women with blond peach fuzz on their skin that you can only see in the sun or bright light. Legs, arms, etc.


That's awesome. I'm always trying to shave that off my legs before I get out in the sun. But, I'm not about to shave my arms.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Logan X said:


> I like it a little rough too.


I like the passion of a guy pushing me against the wall and kissing me:b

Very sexy. This thread is making me really hot! LOL:b


----------



## heroin

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I like the passion of a guy pushing me against the wall and kissing me:b


Me too!!!!!

Well, erm, except for the 'guy' part..... I'm hetero.


----------



## MindOverMood

bucklti said:


> Exactly :yes


You would love Brazil then, I think it's pretty popular down there.


----------



## MelysCariad

ConfusedMuse said:


> I find men who have their ears pierced to be very attractive. Also men who are tall (or at least taller than me).


Agreed. I'm 5'8" and guys around 6'1 or taller are who I am usually more attracted to.

I'm also a big fan of broad shoulders, and strong arms.


----------



## Colhad75

Sitting at a railway station, looking for women sitting down wearing a skirt. I can't resist taking a peek, tsk tsk.


----------



## ImWeird

Green paint.


----------



## suddenstorm

Something about when a guys take off his sweatshirt and his undershirt comes up also by accident and I can see his sexy back ...WOW. I seen that happen twice and I think it took my breath away.


----------



## David777

A girl with glasses. Yeah, I know, pretty average.

However, a girl with nothing on except a pair of sock and sneakers is extremely sexeh!!!

Oh, and while wearing a baseball cap with a pony tail hanging out the other side. :tiptoe


----------



## TenYears

Sometimes for me, it's all about the tease...what you don't show...some women are sooooo f*kcing seductive, hot, they bring new meaning to hot, before they take off any of their clothes...maybe it's all about the chase for me...

I'm showing my age here I'm sure, but I've always thought this scene was f*kcing smokin hot....


----------



## Colhad75

TenYears said:


> Sometimes for me, it's all about the tease...what you don't show...some women are sooooo f*kcing seductive, hot, they bring new meaning to hot, before they take off any of their clothes...maybe it's all about the chase for me...
> 
> I'm showing my age here I'm sure, but I've always thought this scene was f*kcing smokin hot....


I agree, I find a simple strip tease like that better than a lot of porn thats out there now.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

caflme said:


> watching a guy ummm... take care of business... there that's not vanilla.


Yeah TOTALLY calme I LOVE IT!!:agree

I also love being lightly spanked on the arse:spank
Talking dirty 
receiving and giving oral
Love 69

My turn ons include
Men - tight arses, Penis- It doesn't have to be massive but he should know what to do with it to please me , fit body, nice deep voice, gorgeous face.
Women - Big, natural, well formed breasts, nice tight arse, I do like blondes but it's not a major thing if they're not, hairless down there,(I'm also hairless down there, too.) Women wearing short skirts and when they spread their legs a little you can see their underwear up their skirt, Tight t-shirt's, singlet tops, see through tops, are all awesome to perv on breasts. :b:wink:blush:yes


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

virtue134 said:


> i like girls when they slap there bare butt


OOOhhh Yes I love doing that to myself:b:whip :spank :love2:wink


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Oh just thought of something else! I love sucking a man's finger when were fooling around to suggest what I want to do to him in another place:b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Ununderstood said:


> I gotta say that for me some definite turn ons are;
> 
> - A woman with nice legs who uses tight fitting short shorts with flip flops or sandals. Amazing.
> 
> - When women use slacks, like those business person type slacks and they are fitted and then they wear those fitted button up blouses they look amazing. I mostly see older women using these though.
> 
> - Women who smell nice.
> 
> - Women with at least some hip.
> 
> - Women who can look good while wearing jeans. That means, no sagging anywhere and no bulges anywhere that they should not be. Nice well fitted jeans that can show off a woman's assets.
> 
> - A woman who carries herself like a woman, which is something I see more in older woman (25 and up). That means a woman that does not act like a typical teenage girl in public and is serious yet knows what's up. A woman who has been through sh*t and knows what she wants.
> 
> So yeah, you could say older woman are my fetish. I'd take an older woman over a teenage girl in a heartbeat. If I had no social anxiety, or depression I would probably be searching for someone with some years ahead of me.
> 
> I am surprised women are into hands so much. I have always had nice delicate yet manly hands myself and been told so as well. YESS!


:squeeze :heart :love2 :kiss:cuddle:b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Also find it a major turn on watching a man cum.
Having phone sex although it can also be majorly frustrating :bash LOL
I love passionate kisses :kiss and nice hugs with someone 
I'm really attracted to:b


----------



## RUFB2327

really dark hair. like as black as possible


----------



## Darkness

I'm probably going to be the creepiest but my weird fetishes are:

A foot fetish..I don't know when I started developing that? I just get turned on by it
When girls torture me??? I don't know. I'm into that whole pain by the opposite sex

Example:
Girls trampling on me, hitting me with their boots, smacking me, spitting on me or in my mouth (which I find the best), and face sitting

Yup. Be creeped out now.


----------



## heroin

Darkness said:


> I'm probably going to be the creepiest but my weird fetishes are:
> 
> A foot fetish..I don't know when I started developing that? I just get turned on by it
> When girls torture me??? I don't know. I'm into that whole pain by the opposite sex
> 
> Example:
> Girls trampling on me, hitting me with their boots, smacking me, spitting on me or in my mouth (which I find the best), and face sitting
> 
> Yup. Be creeped out now.


BDSM fantasies are quite common in both sexes. And fantasies of submission are far more commmon even among men. You've nothing to be ashamed about. 
See this.

About manly hands, I've been told my hands are very soft and smooth 
I've got calluses damnit! From guitar playing and lifting weights. Yet eyeryone says they're so soft.


----------



## buklti

Feet and spit both gross me out. I don't get it.


----------



## heroin

bucklti said:


> Feet and spit both gross me out. I don't get it.


Does it matter whether you do? Pain is something to be avoided too, but plenty of people like to be spanked and whatnot.


----------



## buklti

I understand the pain thing. It causes an adrenaline rush or whatever, but some of those other fetishes, I don't understand. I'm not judging, just trying to understand what they get out of it. Take for instance feet. Massage them, rub them, uhh I can think of better places.


----------



## heroin

bucklti said:


> ....just trying to understand what they get out of it. Take for instance feet. Massage them, rub them, uhh I can think of better places.


Dunno. Maybe the sight of them turns them on? When they're not covered by shoes or something.

I have a bit of a smoking fetish. That basically just means that I'd find a girl even hotter if I learn she has a smoking habit. In my ideal romance, I'd find a woman who's a smoker, then I'd proceed to get a habit too (I rarely smoke), and we'd destroy our bodies together sampling the best tobacco from all over the world!

Ahhh.. fantasies.


----------



## buklti

Gnarly


----------



## d93

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Also find it a major turn on watching a man cum.
> Having phone sex although it can also be majorly frustrating :bash LOL
> I love passionate kisses :kiss and nice hugs with someone
> I'm really attracted to:b


wow


----------



## buklti

17 years olds shouldn't be reading this.:b


----------



## CrazyCatLady

a combination of intelligence and quirkiness. I don't know why it's this and nothing physical, but it is. Those are the guys that make melt.

Now, if I had to say something physical there is something about shaggy haired blondes that I love, and tall lanky guys. If I ever found a tall, lanky, shaggy haired blonde who was really smart and extremely quirky I'd be in trouble.


----------



## rawrsmus

A little craziness in girls, it's way hot in my opinion.
I don't mean completely mental, but just a little.

And also intelligence.
Not as in that you do good in school and study a lot, but as in you have a lot of fascinating interests and can talk about anything. Doesn't find anything "boring".


----------



## Tess4u

Idk why but a nice face structure in a guy and nice cheek bones are a turn on.
I like them submissive but don't mind a slap in the face or hair tug once in a while.
Semi long hair.
Hands and arms.
Facial hair and stubble with a British accent *swoon*
Someone who's laid-back but down to earth and have random meaningful conversations with.
Tattoos or piercings.


----------



## Cyrus

Another thing I like is a woman that has a bit of a pooch and isn't completely flat like it is with models. Especially if she's wearing french knickers and a strappy top, it really accentuates it, I love it.


----------



## AK32

I like men with tattoos, I mean fit men I don't know there is just something about a fit guy with tattoos that is sexy. 

P.S. I don't mean muscle building gym rats, I'm ino a guy thats fit, but not a whole lot of muscles.


----------



## RUFB2327

heroin said:


> Dunno. Maybe the sight of them turns them on? When they're not covered by shoes or something.
> 
> I have a bit of a smoking fetish. That basically just means that I'd find a girl even hotter if I learn she has a smoking habit. In my ideal romance, I'd find a woman who's a smoker, then I'd proceed to get a habit too (I rarely smoke), and we'd destroy our bodies together sampling the best tobacco from all over the world!
> 
> Ahhh.. fantasies.


I'm the complete opposite. If I find a girl attractive and then find out she smokes, I lose all interest in her. Smoking is a nasty habit, and just the smell of someone who smokes is disgusting to me


----------



## changeforthebetter

most of these seem to be just preferences i could say something but i am not going to

what about weird fetishes that people you have been with have had? this girl i was with had a thing for biting lips, biting and been biten, and i mean hard, it actually friggin hurt! On the neck too.


----------



## changeforthebetter

RUFB2327 said:


> I'm the complete opposite. If I find a girl attractive and then find out she smokes, I lose all interest in her. Smoking is a nasty habit, and just the smell of someone who smokes is disgusting to me


 cigarettes or regular smoking turn me off. but the odd b0ng wouldnt bother me:um,


----------



## caflme

in men... fingernails (that can actually scratch)...


----------



## Rosedubh

In men, hands. I like when they're slightly boney and veiny, just a bit though. Apparently its really weird. Nice forearms too.
A nice smile,that little crease or wrinkle around the mouth is really hot. 
Tattoos and/or piercings.
A bit dominating, but not cocky or arrogant.
Uniforms!


----------



## MindOverMood

I have a fetish for butt hair for some reason, not sure where that came from:b


----------



## nothing to fear

Nice


----------



## vi et animo

Blue eyes, dark hair, happy trails on a guy, the way their stomachs look in jeans, muscles, men in uniforms, and offensively humorrruso


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I have a fetish for skinny girls, not anorexic though. I think it's because my first gf was skinny :b or should i say she had like 7% bodyfat



Rosedubh said:


> In men, [...]
> A bit dominating, but not cocky or arrogant.


Sadly, another sincere girl who admits shy guys are a no-no. The Darwinian law ofc


----------



## Kon

I like large labia.


----------



## Atticus

Rosedubh said:


> In men, hands. I like when they're slightly boney and veiny, just a bit though. Apparently its really weird. Nice forearms too.
> A nice smile,that little crease or wrinkle around the mouth is really hot.
> Tattoos and/or piercings.
> *A bit dominating, but not cocky or arrogant*.
> Uniforms!





RenegadeReloaded said:


> I have a fetish for skinny girls, not anorexic though. I think it's because my first gf was skinny :b or should i say she had like 7% bodyfat
> 
> *Sadly, another sincere girl who admits shy guys are a no-no. The Darwinian law ofc*


Just an observation, but these are things she's typically attracted to. If the guy had a nice smile and a tattoo she liked and was not especially dominant, she may still be attracted. Or not, but the point being that you made a pretty long jump to your conclusion based on the info available, if you were being serious.


----------



## Atticus

On topic, the back of a women's knee is oddly fascinating for me sometimes.


----------



## mus

I'll just say that I love power and a cocky attitude, especially when I want it and a guy tells me no.. and makes me work for it. And I like it really, really rough. Like, there better be marks on my body the next day. I might also like playing with the back door a little (both mine and his). haha.

Also, more mildly, I love hip bones. 



Kon said:


> I like large labia.


This makes me happy. Mine are larger, and it used to be a huge insecurity of mine. I once had a guy tell me straight up he didn't like my ladybits because of them. Obv, he was a douche and I love them now.


----------



## letitrock

^:clapomg, I love it I love how bold and straightforward you are


----------



## krista91

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I have a fetish for skinny girls, not anorexic though. I think it's because my first gf was skinny :b or should i say she had like 7% bodyfat
> 
> Sadly, another sincere girl who admits shy guys are a no-no. The Darwinian law ofc


So? She doesn't like shy guys, big deal? Not every woman likes the same men btw.

You say yourself you like skinny girls. Should all the bigger ladies go and cry now? Hell no.


----------



## Ununderstood

This thread is awesome.

I have a strong attention grabbing and boner invoking feelings towards:

- girls crossing their legs
- girls with nice sexy legs
- nice feet
- girls who wear tight short-shorts and flip flops...oh my god
- when girls use pants that are torn and rugged at the bottom and then they wear flip flops and then they cross their legs and let their flip-flop dangle on their non-supporting leg....
- when women wear those business type suits
- older women (35 - 50yrs), many times they don't even have to have a nice body
- wide hips
- a very fitted leather jacket, blue jeans and high-heel type of boots look.
- i have a fetish for seeing girls reaction when they get a cum shot on their face
- girls who act commanding and authoritarian during sex (Gianna Michaels >_O)


----------



## Kon

Ununderstood said:


> - wide hips


I agree with this. I love big booty (not fat just kinda thick-like Jennifer Lopez). I'm not sure why but in my mind I think, it's because I think they look like they can handle a lot of action and that's both a turn-on and kinda scares me.


----------



## watashi

Buttoned shirts on girls. I can just visualize the unbottoning. I think it's a fetish. :um


----------



## Witchcraft

Painters! A man holding a pallete and a brush in his hands is very sexy :yes


----------



## Jessie203

Big hands


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Atticus said:


> Just an observation, but these are things she's typically attracted to. If the guy had a nice smile and a tattoo she liked and was not especially dominant, she may still be attracted. Or not, but the point being that you made a pretty long jump to your conclusion based on the info available, if you were being serious.


Im not generalising that the vast majority of women like confident, extroverted guys, nature did that before i was even born. But ofc, it could be only a frustration that I say there are few girls who go for shy, introverted type of guys. I'm moving to frustration thread 

While we debate, another proof arose:



mus said:


> I'll just say that I love power and a cocky attitude


Ok ill shut up now.

back to topic, i always felt attracted to black and shiny hair, with a combination of black eyes and bit of darker tone skin color.

Ppl here post very intimate fetishes )


----------



## mysterioussoul

watashi said:


> Buttoned shirts on girls. I can just visualize the unbottoning. I think it's a fetish. :um


sometimes i wear button shirts, usually boyfriend shirts and flannel and whenever i unbutton it to take if off i imagine a girl doing that to me and it's a turn on. especially if we're going to fool around and she's on top of me and unbuttoning it and taking it off me.

this is all fantasy and imagination of course. i've never done anything sexual with another person except for myself.


----------



## Atticus

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Im not generalising that the vast majority of women like confident, extroverted guys, nature did that before i was even born. But ofc, it could be only a frustration that I say there are few girls who go for shy, introverted type of guys. I'm moving to frustration thread
> 
> While we debate, another proof arose:
> 
> Ok ill shut up now.
> 
> back to topic, i always felt attracted to black and shiny hair, with a combination of black eyes and bit of darker tone skin color.
> 
> Ppl here post very intimate fetishes )


I'm thinking quiet men (I'm one) have a bit of an uphill battle. In some circumstances, like say a loud night club or party, he may have a big uphill battle. So I think your concern is understandable, but don't run too far with it.

Words like "proof" when you mean "anecdote", for example, kind of falsely strengthen an argument.

Having said all that, I very much respect your feeling of frustration. Expressing that is healthy, and If that's your main point, then disregard all my stuff.

This gives me an excuse to list another thing I like.

Smile lines. Not necessarily all smile lines, but some women have an expression that's almost sad due to the smile lines, and when they smile their face lights up. I think it's contrast that strikes me.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

Guys with. 

Small teeth
Long, strong hands that are soft
Goth looking guys
Guys with black hair 
Horn-rimmed glasses
Sexy British or German accents 
Guys that are taller than me
Guys that like me
Guys with cute faces
Artsy types
Smart guys 
Guys with goals in life
Guys with nice shoulders and arms
I like to see their veins 
I like guys with nice hair.


----------



## Georgina 22

I know this isn't anything related to the opposite sex's body but I do think it's a turn on when a guy owns a car and can drive


----------



## Georgina 22

bezoomny said:


> I love skinny guys.


Yeah me too. I always seem to get more attracted to skinny/slender guys more than big guys, not to be funny or anything :/


----------



## TPower

I think shyness is extremely cute on a girl. Huge turn-on.

I go "_Aweeee_" like you girls call it.


----------



## diamondheart89

When a guy can out-philosophize me.  Intelligence is hot.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Guys with long hair. Probably because most of my past boyfriends (the few I had) were metalheads, lol. Granted, there are some guys where it doesn't suit them, but I just don't know what it is about long haired guys that gets to me.


----------



## Daylight

I love them hippie/hipster girls!


----------



## SuperSky

I like big guys... I find obvious double chins and reasonably sized man boobs (as in, not the ones that are just saggy) to be hot. I blame my boyfriend for this, lol.


----------



## dollparts

Long hair on men .. HUGE turn on. 
Black men with dreadlocks
Beautiful hands
Feet that arent like sandpaper 
Tattoos!


----------



## MojoCrunch

dollparts said:


> Long hair on men .. HUGE turn on.
> Black men with dreadlocks
> Beautiful hands
> Feet that arent like sandpaper
> Tattoos!


Good taste


----------



## Nameless Someone

With guys I love thinness and feminine features and in girls I really like big butts


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Showering together.


----------



## floatingballoon

Guys with nice looking hands and feet.


----------



## senrab

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Showering together.


yep. I have a lot of fantasies about that........LOL


----------



## SilentOrchestra

Glasses. Oh man, gotta love em'. <3


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

SilentOrchestra said:


> Glasses. Oh man, gotta love em'. <3


Yah they add mystery and makes her look more intelligent. Not sun glasses, vision glasses.


----------



## dollparts

Nameless Someone said:


> With guys I love thinness and feminine features and in girls I really like big butts


I love white women with a nice bubble butt that black women are blessed with. So hot.

I love women with a bit of an edge 
tasteful tattoos , short hair is really rare and sexy, the teased up black emo hair with the extensions and black on the eyes is sexy too.

I love pornstar Belladonnas semi goth look and her gap between her teeth. 
Natural big breasts, well kept feet and nails.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Here goes another post that doesn't really involve fetishes, heh:

Big hands with long, slender fingers and well-kept, clean nails (and well-kept toenails, even if I'm not into feet at all). Good hygiene in general.

Pleather. Trench coats. Tracksuits. Mesh shirts. Military and futuristic-inspired clothing. Monochrome, neutral and dark-colored clothing. Clothing that is properly fitted, not skin tight or extremely baggy. Minimalistic looks. Dress clothing and boots/shoes. Chucks. Combat boots.

Platform shoes like these, but not necessarily that thick:









Man skirts, like these:

















Guys that're taller than me. Perfection would be my head coming up to somewhere near his shoulders.

Dark hair, especially black.

Olive skin tone.

I do like buzz cuts, but I love longer hair on guys (not flowing, past-ear-length hair, although I do think very long hair can be hot. Even dreads). 
Slicked hair. Messy hair.

Mohawks/half-shaved hairstyles. More specifically, unstyled/slightly styled, teased, ratty styles:

















^ Without the locks of hair on the sides. The platinum hair's pretty cool, too!

Guys that care about their appearance but don't over do it.

Clean-shaven or stubble.

Skinny/slender or slightly toned. Boyish or somewhat feminine facial features.

Eyes are a big thing for me, and I don't have a favorite color (and funny, but my eyes are dark and I consider them boring, but I like dark eyes on other people).

If a guy can pull off black nail polish or eyeliner, awesome.

Tattoos and piercings are cool just as long as they're done in moderation and aren't stupid looking, but they're optional, especially tattoos.

Reads a lot. Enjoys nature. Cooks/bakes. Has a (mostly) healthy lifestyle. Isn't obnoxiously obsessed with sports or cars. Inventive, artistic, handy. Loves music. Plays an instrument. Cool if he sings, too, especially if he has a raspy voice...

Shy, quiet, mysterious, calm, pensive, troubled, modest, humble, loyal, frank. Sensitive in some ways, tough and bold in others. Wise. Spiritual. Has a somewhat solemn, aloof demeanor and way of speaking. Cute, quirky, slightly eccentric, goofy, child-at-heart. Dreamy and romantic, but not overly gushy and unrealistic. Appears to not care but probably cares more than I do. Open-minded. Not impressionable, but not too stubborn...

That's really all I can think of.



Georgina 22 said:


> It's unheathy I know and I am not keen on people that smoke really but it's something about the way a guy holds a cig in his mouth, not smokes, just holds it there.





layitontheline said:


> I have to agree. Even though I find the idea of smoking a turnoff, guys can look damn hot doing it.


Yeah, I actually find smoking gross, but yeah.



Zeddicus said:


> In short, if a girl has a higher IQ than I do, I'm totally hooked. Strange much?


To me, guys that are very smart are hot, and somehow it's even hotter when they're smarter than me. It intimidates me, intrigues me and turns me on all at the same time.



LessThanThree said:


> I don't know if this is "weird" but I think guys that play video games are hot. I mean, not all gamers are hot... but gaming is hot. Like... I can't tell my boyfriend this, he was showing me some MLG guys... and this one guy I find so sexy.  But...yeah... that's not for him to know! lol!
> 
> --- I've noticed a lot of girls are turned OFF by gamers though... like, either they think gaming is "stupid" or they think guys waste all their time on it, or something.


I can't say I think gaming is hot, but guys that play video games are cool, lol. Guys that like video games, books and movies: *thumbs up*.



Ragana said:


> Painters! A man holding a pallete and a brush in his hands is very sexy





layitontheline said:


> Guys who babble about sports or video games or whatever interests them even when I have no clue what they are going on about. Very cute





sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Yeah, I like 'em a little messed up.





carefree said:


> oh and a guy pushing you against a wall and passionately kissing you.





JEmerson said:


> Foreign accents are HOT.





mcmuffinme said:


> Breaking certain obnoxious male-stereotypes





mcmuffinme said:


> i like when guys aren't afraid to be a little feminine.





No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> One time i saw a guy that had just got done painting and he had paint all over his pants and face but it was really hot.





person987 said:


> Oh, and androgyny in general.





bezoomny said:


> James Dean-style distant attitude (which gives me so much trouble in my life!).





layitontheline said:


> A guy who is sexually inexperienced. To me it'd make everything so much more special, sweet, exciting. The idea of a guy having been with other girls turns me off a bit to be honest, just kind of seems contaminated, though if I liked him I'd get past that. But I'd much rather a guy who had never done anything rather than one who was a pro at it all.


Yes!



izzy said:


> Adam's apples
> Is that weird?
> 
> And dark, thick eyebrows. Not really weird though.


Oh no, I too have a thing for Adam's apples, and eyebrows.



kreeper said:


> Hmm... Guys with very little hair on their upper body, but still hair on their legs. Also, I find it really sexy when a guy can speak another language that I can't at all understand. Especially Chinese or Japanese. I have no idea why. Intelligence and interest in politics and world events is also a turn-on, not a fetish though I suppose.
> 
> Oh! I forgot mohawks. Actually anyone punk rock looking. Which is kind of funny because I look like the polar opposite of punk.


Yes to the hair bit. 
Guys who can speak more than one language, yes! And it is sexy even if I can't understand them, lol.
Yes, just as long as he isn't too wrapped up in politics.

Of course it depends on who it is, but it's somehow hot to me when opposites attract. Another thing would be interracial relationships. I think mixed couples and mixed people are hot. And you know how in fantasy stories there's like the different species falling for each other? Call me a geek, but I also think that's hot, lmao (no, I don't mean bestiality)!


----------



## Aphexfan

Hmm i guess I dont have any really wierd fetishes :con
But usually brunettes just makes me mushy....:mushy
idk maybe finding shyness attractive  could be considered a "wierd" fetish :b


----------



## heroin

Tattoos and piercings. Lots and lots of 'em.

And none of those stupid "cute" tattoos. A butterfly is a turn off. So are little hearts, your mum's favourite poem or whatever.
If it must be a butterfly, it better have bat-like wings and bloodshot insect eyes. If you must have hearts, it should be anatomically correct and dripping with blood due to some kind of violence being inflicted upon it (daggers going through or something). And your mum's favourite poem better be the correct incantation to open the gates of hell.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

why is he ^^^ banned ?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

It wouldn't be appropriate to type my fetishes.


----------



## MindOverMood

Dark circles under the eyes.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Dyed Red/Pink Hair

Black-Rimmed Glasses

Black Eyeliner

Lip bitting

Finger bitting

Uhhh...yeah.


----------



## TenYears

This. is. like. heaven.

OMFG.

Something about bikes (Harley's especially) & almost naked women.

I could go all day, all night.


----------



## factmonger

I am not exclusive in this, but I do like
dark features (ie: dark hair, eyes)
Asian/mixed race
Large, veiny hands and/or arms
Not afraid to cry in front of me
comfortable with their body, personality, etc.
hairy
bespectacled
Thick, full lips
Red hair
Really contrasting features
Nicely shaped fingernails 
Musicians
plays the flute
wears a bun
metrosexual guys
5 'o clock shadow/bristly 
artsy guys
Really, really laid-back, easygoing 
like to cook
Soul patches/goatees
can sing falsetto
like cats, dogs, birds and exotic animals
Thick accents, specifically Australian and Nigerian


----------



## mezzoforte

factmonger said:


> I am not exclusive in this, but I do like
> dark features (ie: dark hair, eyes)
> Asian/mixed race
> Large, veiny hands and/or arms
> Not afraid to cry in front of me
> comfortable with their body, personality, etc.
> hairy
> bespectacled
> Thick, full lips
> Red hair
> Really contrasting features
> Nicely shaped fingernails
> Musicians
> plays the flute
> wears a bun
> metrosexual guys
> 5 'o clock shadow/bristly
> artsy guys
> Really, really laid-back, easygoing
> like to cook
> Soul patches/goatees
> can sing falsetto
> like cats, dogs, birds and exotic animals
> Thick accents, specifically Australian and Nigerian


Large hands are attractive. :b


----------



## Jade18

I kinda...have a creepy south-eastasian/south asian/east asian guys fetish:sus and its annoying cause they dont live here..
And the hot ones that actually liked me I didnt want to have anything to do with them cause at that time I was so scared to be around guys:no
Maybe I should just move to asia:yes
nah..too poor:teeth
I guess this is kind of weird...lol


----------



## crimsoncora

Skinny intellectual with jesus abs. 

Pure lean muscle

I love when a guy unknowingly bites his lip when talking and looks down.

Agression, when he isnt afraid to put pain into things

When a guy puts his hands in his pockets when hes shy

And taller than me or same! Am 5'8 no exceptions lol maybe inch shorter but thats it!


----------



## josephisaverb

I like long necks. Yes, weird.


----------



## diamondheart89

Large hands
lip biting
running hands through hair
wide shoulders
strong jaws
tallness
black clothes
long eyelashes



*edit*

scruff o.o


----------



## candy24

I'm a straight female. A big turn-off for me is extremely big muscles...especially when I can see all those dark veins. 
A big turn-on for me is when a man cries...its even sexier when he cries uncontrollably.


----------



## Rayacle

[deleted]


----------



## uhmm doh

women wearing superman t-shirts
women riding motorcycles (actually riding motorcycles, not posing skimpily dressed next to them)
women driving big SUVs -- ohhh yess


----------



## TPower

melodymuffin said:


> The guy has to be tall. Like 6ft type tall. No exceptions. LOL!!


So he can make up for your own insecurities?

That's ****ed up.


----------



## Perfect

I *loooove* guys with facial hair :roll
A bit or a lot.. I don't mind. 
Drives me crazy D:


----------



## Some Russian Guy

TPower said:


> So he can make up for your own insecurities?
> 
> That's ****ed up.


It doesn't always mean the girl is short and feels insecure about it...
for example
I like girls who are six feet tall
but I'm not short at all, I am a six feet tall myself
see ?


----------



## TPower

Some Russian Guy said:


> It doesn't always mean the girl is short and feels insecure about it...
> for example
> I like girls who are six feet tall
> but I'm not short at all, I am a six feet tall myself
> see ?


I hate when women discriminate about height with bull**** about _feeling protected_. If she's 5'10", maybe it makes sense to prefer a 6' guy.

But MANY MANY petite women around 5'2" won't date anything under 5'10".


----------



## odd_one_out

TPower said:


> I hate when women discriminate about height with bull**** about _feeling protected_. If she's 5'10", maybe it makes sense to prefer a 6' guy.
> 
> But MANY MANY petite women around 5'2" won't date anything under 5'10".


Well, try looking at it this way. Would you want to date anyone who could be that picky and superficial anyway? Many people have lists but go against them if the "right" person comes along anyway.


----------



## Gemini32

pita said:


> I like manly women. I guess that's kind of weird. And I like men with long hair/dark hair/curly hair/body hair/all of the above.
> 
> Basically, I like testosterone. Yeah I know, not that weird.


found your match perfect, whens our wedding date? hah.. im male btw


----------



## Steve123

Black stockings, I don't know why but OOOMMGGGG!


----------



## Traci

I like the dimples some girls have on their lower backs. :yes


----------



## mrbojangles

A girl that is as tall, or almost as tall as me. 
Likes to wear flannel shirts.
Walks around in private and public with messy hair.
Dark circles under her eyes.


----------



## ninjitsu

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## coeur_brise

TPower said:


> But MANY MANY petite women around 5'2" won't date anything under 5'10".


Not true. I'm a short person that doesn't care much about height. Most people are taller than me anyway.


----------



## Stilla

Guys that dress like this. 
Why oh why 90's are you over. ;(


----------



## heroin

mrbojangles said:


> Likes to wear flannel shirts.
> Walks around in private and public with messy hair.
> Dark circles under her eyes.












You could've just said grunge chick. Yeah, they were hot. Too bad that went out of fashion.

And dark circles under eyes are no problem. They just need a shot of heroin for those.


----------



## theseshackles

pretty feet = big turn on :yes


----------



## Misanthropic79

Stilla said:


> Guys that dress like this.
> Why oh why 90's are you over. ;(


OMG, horrible 90's flashback. I forgot that's how we "homies" used to dress back then. Bright, ridiculously over-sized Cross Colors jeans and backwards Kangol/baseball caps.

The tye-dye shirts are outta place for the era though. Nobody in their right mind wore tye-dye in the 90's, especially the wannabe gangsta set. Tye-dye ain't gangsta, G!

Would you still seriously go for that style Stilla?


----------



## jet10

Women with glasses 
Feet 
Women in uniforms 
Intelligent women 
Somebody’s mom


----------



## Misanthropic79

This thread goes to prove that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. People's tastes are all over the joint here. Most couldn't be considered "fetishes" though, simply turn ons.

The long eyelashes is something I've been complimented on by women a few times. I found it weird but my Mum explained that females tend to want long eyelashes themselves so they notice it on others.

Funny thing is I've never heard a guy go, "Hey man, check out the totally long eyelashes on that chick, they're hot!"

My own fetishes/turn ons are all over the joint. Too many to post all of them but I'll post a few.

I've got a big time Asian fetish, mix that with goth and petite and I start drooling.

Brunettes with thick thighs, wide hips, big butt and a small chest are always hot. Don't know why but that particular mix always gets me.

Like a few guys and girls have mentioned I too like dark circles under the eyes.


----------



## RyanJ




----------



## Stilla

Misanthropic79 said:


> OMG, horrible 90's flashback. I forgot that's how we "homies" used to dress back then. Bright, ridiculously over-sized Cross Colors jeans and backwards Kangol/baseball caps.
> 
> The tye-dye shirts are outta place for the era though. Nobody in their right mind wore tye-dye in the 90's, especially the wannabe gangsta set. Tye-dye ain't gangsta, G!
> 
> Would you still seriously go for that style Stilla?


I totally would! :b It's super hawt.


----------



## heroin

Stilla said:


> I totally would! :b It's super hawt.


What I remember of the 90s is grunge (which was awesome) and then that ridiculous oversized-clothes and cargo-pants-with-a-hundred-pockets wearing, goateed, gelled-spike-haired dumbass look.

Though I admit I did fall prey to the centre-parted hair that was so popular back then.


----------



## Mr Blues

Petite girls, with dark hair and nice eyes do it for me.

Lol just noticed they aren't exactly weird are they? Well I don't care, I'm not telling ya'll my weird ones :b


----------



## crimsoncora

messy hair, dark cicles gaunt, grungy


----------



## tomtom123

Glasses, skinny jeans and in depth knowledge of Pokemon, only the original set, any knowledge of later Pokemon negates any sort of attraction/empathy


----------



## theJdogg

#1 girls with short hair. Not buzzed, but short haircuts like the girl from scream 4. so freaking hot. 
#2 Spacey hippy girls
#3 punk rock girls excluding the hardcore angry ones.
#4 peircings, especially tongue, nipple(I hope that wasn't too much info) and septum peircings.
#5 dreads. I think that they are hot regardless of race. I only ask that they are washed occasionally.
I know I'm not that weird.


----------



## MelysCariad

Some of these arent weird, but eh.

Guys with glasses, pretty eyes.
I ALWAYS find guys that are hilarious uber attractive. 
Broad shoulders (not necessarily ripped. I don't really care about being athletic)
Nice teeth.
When they can speak another language...
Who know and like Star Wars or Star Trek.
Enjoys old comic books... ect


----------



## Misanthropic79

heroin said:


> What I remember of the 90s is grunge (which was awesome) and then that ridiculous oversized-clothes and cargo-pants-with-a-hundred-pockets wearing, goateed, gelled-spike-haired dumbass look.
> 
> Though I admit I did fall prey to the centre-parted hair that was so popular back then.


I'll admit the oversized clothes looked ridiculous, but the grunge look was no better. Dressing like a lumberjack and smelling like a bum from not bathing for two weeks is not awesome.:b


----------



## Sam1911

Feet:whip


----------



## Kustamogen

I like ears.....I like girls ears to be big-ish and sticky-outty so their hair can be held behind them lol


----------



## ImWeird

tomtom123 said:


> Glasses, skinny jeans and in depth knowledge of Pokemon, only the original set, any knowledge of later Pokemon negates any sort of attraction/empathy


I think that we were made for each other. :clap


----------



## i just want luv

whip cream


----------



## losinghope

I go through different fetish's and turn on's lol.

I love accents,a guy who's voice cracks when he is nervous, good-smelling natural oder, and i don't know why but i love chest hair on guys, really high testosterone driven men.


----------



## Stilla

heroin said:


> What I remember of the 90s is grunge (which was awesome) and then that ridiculous oversized-clothes and cargo-pants-with-a-hundred-pockets wearing, goateed, gelled-spike-haired dumbass look.
> 
> Though I admit I did fall prey to the centre-parted hair that was so popular back then.


I think the early 90's look like the skater/grunge look is much cooler than the late 90's look. 
Probably because I actually remembered what it was like back in the late 90's.

And I remember every guy in my kindergarten had their hair parted in the middle like that. Ah nostalgia.



Misanthropic79 said:


> I'll admit the oversized clothes looked ridiculous, but the grunge look was no better. Dressing like a lumberjack and smelling like a bum from not bathing for two weeks is not awesome.:b


I beg to differ. Lumberjack look = awesome
Especially when they have beards too...

Ok I'll stop now. :um


----------



## ForeverStallone

Toned calf muscles on a chick are sexy. Look up Shyla Stylez to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## MindOverMood

A white girl with a booty like this


----------



## ForeverStallone

MindOverMood said:


> A white girl with a booty like this


This?


----------



## MindOverMood

ForeverStallone said:


> This?


Meh. <That's my reaction from watching the one I posted and then yours again..


----------



## MojoCrunch

I had a weird thing for biker looking guys before. Something about the long hair and the grizzliness. Yeah...I feel like a dirty **** thinking about stuff like this. Yeah...weird.


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> I think that we were made for each other. :clap


Stop hitting on men. You're making me feel insecure about our marriage. :'(


----------



## Snuffy

I love a large, long-bridged nose on a woman (-Roman nose? Aquiline? Not sure of the terminology)... Mayim Bialik's, for example. Even if they're hooked or have a "bump", they turn me on for some reason. :yes

As a kid, I had a crush on Margaret Hamilton as the Wizard of Oz witch - mainly because of her nose, but I also love thick, arched eyebrows...


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> Stop hitting on men. You're making me feel insecure about our marriage. :'(


I'm sorry.


----------



## Empress_D

i love guys with big biceps and broad shoulders....also long hair is pretty sexy too


----------



## Empress_D

Snuffy said:


> I love a large, long-bridged nose on a woman (-Roman nose? Aquiline? Not sure of the terminology)... Mayim Bialik's, for example. Even if they're hooked or have a "bump", they turn me on for some reason. :yes


I totally have a bump on my nose & i think it's the ugliest thing ever haha


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Wrists and collar bones...soo beautiful :/

I love love love when guys wear watches or any kind of strap on their wrists when out an about...it's so alluring! Lol not sure why. I guess subconsciously it probably is linked to the whole vampire thing and it being a seductive part of the body and also wrists look quite weak in comparison to the upper arm and hand structure. I like the way the hand attaches to the wrist (lol i realise i'm sounding increasingly like a psycho writing this) :/ Collar bones are nice too, especially when the light hits the neck and collar bone at a certain angle. 

I also like the little bit of hair some men have that goes down in a upside down traingle sometimes at the back of the neck :/ 

Erm and any small scar or cracks near the lip is really hot too as it draws attention to them more...lip bitters are the ultimate attraction as it just inevitabley draws me in and intrigues me....small little scars on the face/body generally are attractive...also when men have a little beauty spot under their eye is cute...

I love little quirks about a man's individual appearance


----------



## rambo

Oddly enough, im attracted to their hands. It's a turn on. Especialliy, If they have French tips, that's a plus. If they have Shrek's hand, that's a negative 13. Yuk!


----------



## Snuffy

Empress_D said:


> I totally have a bump on my nose & i think it's the ugliest thing ever haha


Nah, bumps are cool!


----------



## mindsanitizer

1- Light, almost pale like, skin on a female. Just the other day I believe I saw the best, smooth silky, pair of legs I have seen. They looked like vanilla chocolate, sort of. 2- Wavy or curly hair. And not just any wavy or curly hair but a certain type that I believe it may not even be natural. I believe that my explanation won't portray what I really mean, it needs more emphasis that I don't think I can explain. So here are some pics...


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I'm attracted to guys who are a bit damaged/mental. Someone with a story to tell. It's probably not good for me, but I can't help but want to fix them.


----------



## Rixy

Wide hips are awesome. A common example is Christina Hendricks. I don't know why, they just give that loving, motherly look. Maybe it's similar to when a girl feels safe with a guy with broad shoulders.


----------



## johnrobertson

1. Glasses, that's a huge one.
2. Straight-across bangs on her forehead, preferably with dark hair. That drives me nuts if it fits the girl.
3. Slightly crooked teeth.
4. When a girl wears long sleeves and covers half her hands with them.
5. I have a huge thing for feet/toes, but I also love it when girls wear Converse All-Star shoes.
6. Black painted nails/toenails.
7. Awkwardness/clumsiness.
8. A collection of good music I haven't heard of.
9. Pale skin.
10. Cute mousy sneezes.


----------



## bsd3355

I like a girl with high intelligence, but not a girl with pompous intelligence. I am in awe when a woman can teach me a thing or two and dumbfound me. It isn't like when a women is always trying to be witty. It is more like when a women is just generally intelligent, idk. It typically says all the right things about her and it makes my "want" factor skyrocket. Like a woman who is a doctor and with vast amounts of knowledge is sexy, but general intelligence is even more attractive.

I love the finger nails on girls. I like how they manicure them and take care of them. Something about a girl with pretty nails and polish that draws me in.

I like confidence in a woman.

I like the way women smell with feminine fragrances.


----------



## bsd3355

mindovermood said:


> a white girl with a booty like this


loll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lololol


----------



## bsd3355

ForeverStallone said:


> This?


HAHAHA.....this music is just hilarious!


----------



## StarDude

Nerdy/geeky girls, and girls with small feet.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Stilla said:


> I think the early 90's look like the skater/grunge look is much cooler than the late 90's look.
> Probably because I actually remembered what it was like back in the late 90's.
> 
> And I remember every guy in my kindergarten had their hair parted in the middle like that. Ah nostalgia.
> 
> I beg to differ. Lumberjack look = awesome
> Especially when they have beards too...
> 
> Ok I'll stop now. :um


I stand corrected you kinky thang!

These 2 should be right up your alley then......








and


----------



## VidaDuerme

-Glasses, particularly rectangular metal frames
-Short hair, especially if it is curly/dark
-A beard, once again particularly if it's dark. I had no idea I liked facial hair until recently.
-Broad shoulders. I melt if I guy looks like he is probably stronger than I am. 
-Rough hands. 
-Olive/tan skin. 
-Book smarts. It's a huge turn on for a guy to have out-read me. 
-A deep voice.
-Smart-*** sense of humor.


----------



## Stilla

Misanthropic79 said:


> I stand corrected you kinky thang!
> 
> These 2 should be right up your alley then......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


:rofl 
I don't a have insane clown possey fetish. The second though, thumbs up from me.

I'm starting to regret to have ever posted in here... :teeth


----------



## RUFB2327

johnrobertson said:


> 2. Straight-across bangs on her forehead, preferably with dark hair. That drives me nuts if it fits the girl.


Same with me. I love that.


----------



## Ununderstood

Reading some of these posts made by women makes me want to hit the gym harder tomorrow so I can obtain some swole shoulders.


----------



## josh23

Mines way too weird, and apparently revolting.


----------



## artandis

Not that I think any of that is weird. Those are just my turn ons :lol


----------



## zerogrim

glasses, geeks/nerds, uhh i don't know long hair probably...


----------



## Lateralus

artandis said:


> Geeky guys (and I don't mean the geek chic that's 'in' now. I mean guys who play WoW, read as much sci-fi/ fantasy as I do, and are willing to have an all day Battlestar Gallactica or Doctor Who marathon with me)
> 
> Girls who are ultra feminine, have silky skin, and are really curvy or a bit chubby.


I could go for the BSG marathon, that was the best show of all time!


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Asian girls really make me freaky at the moment.


----------



## layitontheline

-I absolutely loved the time I asked a guy to scratch me as hard as he could and I him while making out and he got really into it
-When a guy has a dirty place. Not disgustingly dirty, but a bit of a mess.
-When a guy has to make extra holes in his belt to keep his jeans up cause he's so scrawny


----------



## anomalous

layitontheline said:


> -When a guy has to make extra holes in his belt to keep his jeans up cause he's so scrawny


How much to clone you and send it down here to the states? :twisted


----------



## PLarry

I remember a girl that once said she thought Jesus was sexy. I projectile vomited on her from the backseat of the car.

Me, I tend to be more attracted to girls with child bearing hips. But I don't think that's weird, just useful for all the baby making.


----------



## heroin

PLarry said:


> I remember a girl that once said she thought Jesus was sexy. I projectile vomited on her from the backseat of the car.


Maybe she was a sadist.

You've got to admit, Jesus is cute (slim, beautiful long locks, dresses only in the flimsiest of loin cloths). And he can take a flogging like no one's business.

Yeah, I love offensive humour.


----------



## prudence

Oh all this Jesus talk is getting me....something. 
:Goes off to look at jesus photos:


----------



## modus

Assertiveness. Not like role reversal but both of us being pushy at the same time.

Seems like submissiveness is what's normally liked but I'm just not into that..


----------



## JadedCalalily

geeks <3


----------



## running n circles

I love long hair on women and men and also biting.


----------



## mind_games

chuu23 said:


> showering together/washing each other


:yes


----------



## leave me alone

People with SA seems to have different approach to fetishes than other people. I never thought being geek and playing WoW can be a turn on for anyone.


----------



## laura024

A guy who is very knowledgeable about something I have no clue about.


----------



## Raulz0r

I get turned on by girls with glasses, also by girls who choose a rather urban style, I'm not the kind of guy to chase girls in skirts


----------



## MindOverMood

Raulz0r said:


> I'm not the kind of guy to chase girls in skirts


What about looking up them?


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Corduroy pants. :yes


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Females who know how to write. Clear, elegant prose and proper spelling and punctuation--yes, please!

A gait that is cute and dorky.

Females who love to argue and are good at it.

Females who are academically talented and often socially awkward.

Females with a large vocabulary.

Females who sometimes prefer to be alone.

Females who don't "freak out" when they come across something that they find disgusting. 

Lastly, and more conventionally, I like pale skin and dark hair.


----------



## fmylife

Perfectionist said:


> Oh man bring me all the skinny guys. I'm talking malnourished skinny. Count individual ribs skinny. Passersby aren't sure if I lock him in a closet at night without food skinny.
> 
> Mmm.
> 
> Also Irish tweed caps. So hooooot.


oh hell yeah...and knives and handcuffs...


----------



## Cleary

Curls. I love guys with dark curly hair. 
And I like 'em skinny. Just not too skinny, (although that might be okay too. maybe that's a good excuse to take him out to eat all the time)


----------



## fmylife

PaysageDHiver said:


> Females who know how to write. Clear, elegant prose and proper spelling and punctuation--yes, please!
> 
> A gait that is cute and dorky.
> 
> Females who love to argue and are good at it.
> 
> Females who are academically talented and often socially awkward.
> 
> Females with a large vocabulary.
> 
> Females who sometimes prefer to be alone.
> 
> Females who don't "freak out" when they come across something that they find disgusting.
> 
> Lastly, and more conventionally, I like pale skin and dark hair.


so are those qualities considered weird fetishes? cause i fit all of those


----------



## PaysageDHiver

fmylife said:


> so are those qualities considered weird fetishes? cause i fit all of those


Nope. Wholesome turn-ons .


----------



## MissElley

Men with hairy legs. yummyy =)


----------



## will22

Having no jewelry anywhere except a watch, maybe even slid up one arm 

Dyed white straight hair with volume that doesn't go much beyond the bottom of the ear and is stylized 
http://www.short-hair-style.com/images/short-hair-platinum-blonde-47366.jpg

Also, long skinny fingers that are unique in some way, like pronounced knuckles or veins, or general quirkiness.
crazy sexy, and the watch!

__
https://flic.kr/p/4082904044


----------



## Perfectionist

PaysageDHiver said:


> Females who know how to write. Clear, elegant prose and proper spelling and punctuation--yes, please!


Why hello their.

Wink wink.


----------



## i just want luv

Pepporoni Pizza ignites the wheels to turn whilest gettin me hyper at the same time. ****
idk, but definitly when she does that all good


----------



## kagiand

um... chef's jacket and pants. :afr:tiptoe


----------



## Kennnie

i Have
a
Thing For EyeBrows


----------



## Z Bunny

Flaws. If someone looks too perfect its usually a turn off for me because its uninteresting. 

Chicks with short hair, like crew cut short. 

Large strong forearms 

Guys and girls with red hair, especially if the guy has a red goatee or beard to match


----------



## mysterioussoul

i've noticed that i like women with their mouths a bit open and you can see their teeth, eg. Neve Campbell. maybe i just like her. she's so hot in the Scream movies when she's scared and her eyes are watery and her mouth is a little open.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

The shame!


----------



## Spelunk

I skipped a bunch of pages 'cause no one was talking about kinky fetishes. Ha.

What I like? Guys w/ thick, longish hair (dark or dark gray) and a quirky twisted smile.
Fantasy or Ren Faire geekiness is a big turn on. 

I also like to be drawn on. I should probably get tattoos.


----------



## hyg

I like big feet.. big hairy feet.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Lower back dimples on a girl are nice.


----------



## Colton

Braces, frilly skirts and ponytails. I also love a girl who plays volleyball or baseball. Not that weird, I guess...


----------



## Nathan Talli

suicide girls.....

and then other days it's the girl next door


----------



## cybernaut

x3 Misaki said:


> I love it when a guy moans while kissing. xD And guys with a sexy voice.


+1 :banana


----------



## Later

Muscular arms with veins popping out of them, and having those arms around me, picking me up, and throwing me around, aggressively. And when a guy lays flat on the ground, he seems so vulnerable. You asked for weird fetishes, well here it is, most of what I read don't even seem this weird, I am sorry if mines are against the rules.


----------



## lazy calm

i like hairy men?!?

anyone with me..? :b


----------



## masticatedZagreus

I tend to be fond of older women...they know what they want, and don't play as many games as their younger counterparts. Then again, this is all theoretical.


----------



## Bethy

I've always had a thing for guys hands, don't know why. They're just sexy to me lol. That and longer hair, not past the shoulders though.


----------



## FairleighCalm

I like girls with three heads.


----------



## Chairman Dan

Anyone mention cellulite? Cause i think a bit of cellulite is hot.


----------



## CODENAME ZEUS

I've recently developed an attraction to dyed hair(blue green,ect.). I don't know why.


----------



## Sunny 137

Veins and scars.


----------



## Lateralus

I wouldn't say I have a fetish but it might be sort of unusual that I notice nice collar bones and shoulders on a girl.


----------



## Paragon

CODENAME ZEUS said:


> I've recently developed an attraction to dyed hair(blue green,ect.). I don't know why.


Like this? lol. Dyed hair is awesome.


----------



## Quietguy90

redheads particularly cute gingers


----------



## MrZi

i've always had a soft spot for redheads, but like blondes and brunettes etc too.
turn ons: well spoken, nice voice, london accents i really love! pony tails.


----------



## uffie

glasses and hoodies


----------



## Zero0

I have quite a few fetishes, but my gf is pretty much the embodiment of all of them so it's all good.


----------



## Jessie203

He has to be artistic in some way.. or else I feel he won't look at life with the same wonder I do and appreciate the arts. I like people who can be expressive like that.


----------



## BKrakow

lazy calm said:


> i like hairy men?!?
> 
> anyone with me..? :b


I'm with you!


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

bkitty1 said:


> I'm with you!


So, there's hope for a hairy man like myself eh?


----------



## Iloveyouu

Bones that stick out. (collar bones, hip bones, etc.) 
Tall, skinny guys. 
Perfect teeth.


----------



## psgchisolm

Brunettes yum.


----------



## bittertaste

Strange noses. Crooked, look like they've been broken, too big, etc. I love noses. I don't know why, I just think they have their own unique character. My favorites are long, crooked noses. The first thing I look at when I meet someone new is their nose, and then their eyes.


----------



## Xeros

It's not really that weird, but I love petite girls with pale skin and freckles. Extra bonus points for natural red hair.

Tanning is stupid and unattractive in my opinion.


----------



## RobAlister

PLarry said:


> I remember a girl that once said she thought Jesus was sexy. I projectile vomited on her from the backseat of the car.


The image of Jesus you see today is not only a fabrication but not even accurate to how he would've looked back then. Even so, what would be wrong with finding him attractive? If she said he was ugly you'd be offended.



heroin said:


> Maybe she was a sadist.
> 
> You've got to admit, Jesus is cute (slim, beautiful long locks, dresses only in the flimsiest of loin cloths). And he can take a flogging like no one's business.
> 
> Yeah, I love offensive humour.


How is finding a god attractive being a sadist or satanic in any way, shape or form?


----------



## Ballerina

I gravitate toward science-y math-y types, I guess because we have common ground. And (an apt place to post it) especially lonely people who lack experience.
I'm not idiosyncratic enough to post.


----------



## Tu Cielo

I like guys with dark hair and light colored eyes that are deep and penetrating (sounds kinda weird haha). I love guys who have strong, well-defined arms that can pick me up and toss me around (not in a violent way of course). And I love guys who look mysterious.


----------



## asdf

i like meaty girls, they are da best!


----------



## lissa530

This isn't werid but I like a guy with dark brown/black hair and a bit of facial hair or stubble.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

asdf said:


> i like meaty girls, they are da best!


Well hello, hun:yes :boogie I'm the sexy BBW brunette!!!!

View attachment 8980


View attachment 8981


View attachment 8982


View attachment 8983


----------



## mezzoforte

Legs! (Girls, not guys haha)

Especially if they're super smooth...


----------



## InThe519

Nathan Talli said:


> suicide girls.....
> 
> and then other days it's the girl next door


This

Also, I like a girl with a few extra pounds on her, average girls too.


----------



## Chris16

It's not even close to a fetish or even a turn on, but those moccasin shoes that came into style recently are very attractive to me for some reason, especially when a brown-skinned woman wears them. Don't know why.


----------



## mezzoforte

Chris16 said:


> It's not even close to a fetish or even a turn on, but those moccasin shoes that came into style recently are very attractive to me for some reason, especially when a brown-skinned woman wears them. Don't know why.


That is odd...
*Looks at my moccasin shoes* :um


----------



## fatelogic

i am a buttman. not Oprah Winfrey butt though. just less on the chunky side and more than on the anorexic side. i just like a well round and firm butt IMO.


----------



## Und3rground

High heels are nice


----------



## Und3rground

oh and I like 

Fringes
Leggings
Tattoos
Glasses
Short skirt


----------



## miminka

I noticed a small mark on the veins in the crook of each his elbows. Frequent blood transfusions made them permanent. I found this incredibly titillating.


----------



## meganmila

I love guys in hats. Hands. Arms. But those are probably not weird.


----------



## NoName99

My knees go weak for bare shoulders, smooth necks, ankle bracelets (anklets?!) and simple tattoos on the lower back. Oh, and freckles too :yes


----------



## Cynical

I seem to like girls with semi crooked teeth.... (damn anime/japanese upbringing). I also like tall girls with long hair.


----------



## artandis

deadtosociety said:


> Girls in pigtails, braces, freckles, legs, shortness, etc. I won't reveal all of my weird fetishes though in fear of humiliation/rejection. I think some things are better left unsaid + should remain private. I'll probably never feel comfortable talking about it even in a relationship...


Right? Totally what I thought. Some things should just not be posted online where anyone can read them. Posting turn ons aren't bad, but posting any actual fetishes or kinks would be too scary :b Relationships? For sure. Online forum? No way.


----------



## PLarry

*Tut tut*



RobAlister said:


> What would be wrong with finding him attractive? If she said he was ugly you'd be offended.
> 
> How is finding a god attractive being a sadist or satanic in any way, shape or form?


I think you misunderstood something somewhere. I don't think it suggests either of those things, but I can see how you reached that conclusion.

But, since you brought it up, if you take such an approach then you can justify anything. What's wrong with finding Jesus attractive? What's wrong with dating your cousin? Why can't inter-species relationships work out? Why is everyone out to catch a predator? Etc. You see, relativity makes everything okay. Why not do what you love, err... something like that.

Also, why would I be offended if someone said Jesus was ugly? I'm _attached_ to Buddha.  (You get it? A Buddhist joke. Well, not a good one.)


----------



## Marakunda

Uhh, nothing too weird but... 

Nice legs, and short hair on girls are HUGE turn ons for me. I like "cute" looking girls, not sexy/****ty ones.

Other than that, I'm not too picky at all, it depends on the person if I like them or not....


----------



## kosherpiggy

sideburns are pretty sexy lol. but only if they suit their bonestructure


----------



## andy1984

How do people discover fetishes? You experience something different and suddenly find that you like it? Are there clues to follow beforehand? Or will you not know till you've tried everything?


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

andy1984 said:


> How do people discover fetishes? You experience something different and suddenly find that you like it? Are there clues to follow beforehand? Or will you not know till you've tried everything?


I am clueless. You know the expressions "whatever floats your boat". Fetishes are exaggerated turn-ons I suppose.


----------



## Watercoulour

glasses O.O

my number one turn on. followed by slim/slender body types. for whatever reason im really attracted to the way their back moves. its really friggin sexy XD

for my birthday i made my boyfriend wear glasses all day >:3


----------



## liktheangel

My turn ons are

black hair
glasses
Black clothing(not goth but like black suits, black shirt and pants)
Tall boys
sarcasm 
Film buffs/music buffs


----------



## freakitty

Thick eyebrows and big manly heavy hands


----------



## CaptainRoommate

Librarian > Lawyer > Executive > Scientist/Pharmacist > Doctor > Paleontologist/Zookeeper

Also glasses in general.


----------



## ThisGuy

A girl with:

nice (in between skinny and chunky) thighs, legs, and small feet
a soft-voice and a cute laugh


----------



## Certainlynotthatotherguy

Pale skin, dark hair, lovely


----------



## xTKsaucex

Dyed red hair - black as well is an added bonus. What can I say, I really love the colour combination ;]


----------



## Podee

Nothing particularly weird but definitely not to everyone's taste-guys with long blonde hair, boots, maybe a bit of eyeliner, and generally feminine looking but still manly. I guess those like Vince Neil, Sebastian Bach and Brett Michaels but in their 20s.


----------



## dudette

bezoomny said:


> I love skinny guys.


Same here. Skinny, scrawny guys are my "type". My boyfriend is exactly that. He's quite skinny, but he has like a wide frame, and he looks quite manly.

And I love the veins in his arms. Weird? Maybe, I don't know. :b


----------



## Jenchu

Beards and chubby body . ^^


----------



## Robodontopus

girls who play guitar.


----------



## Cashew

Body hairrrrrrrrrr!!!!! I love that stuff on men like no other. Particularly dark body hair

No body hair on women though. Although my absolute favorite thing on them is naturally red hair!! Godamn, I love redhead ladies.


----------



## MindOverMood

Girls who don't use invisible mode:mushy

















































:b


----------



## straightarrows

letitrock said:


> (obviously this thread is open to everyone (gays, lesbians, straight, bisexual etc))
> 
> Do you have any weird turn ons in men or women? Like maybe you like super skinny guys, or u like guys who are left handed or you like tomboys, or u like girls with short hair etc etc
> 
> In men, I like veins, like the ones that they get in their forearms, and the thin ones they get in their flat lower abdomen.
> 
> View attachment 7836


I'm a left handed guy :clapin case someone is interested


----------



## sean88

Robodontopus said:


> girls who play guitar.


Hell yeah! Extra points if they're better than me. Booonerrrrr.


----------



## LadyDarkness

I LOVE men with long hair and slightly, but not overly muscular.


----------



## sherbert

Although I have many, the constants have been:

--Latex

--Big booty/wide hips

--Pale Skin

--Large eyes.


Bonus points if you hit all four. :nw Ahhh you aren't getting my 'weird' fetishes without some prodding. Sorry!


----------



## layitontheline

I like guys who are willing to cause me physical pain if I ask. I'm not a porcelain doll. I won't break.


----------



## The Professor

Some of this stuff is just straight up insane... I love it though


----------



## The Professor

chuu23 said:


> lightly built calves on guys
> watching a guy touch himself
> showering together/washing each other
> aggressive virgins


hmm this is interesting.

I was playing bball today with these two really good looking girls and I tried to block one of them and she fell down and got a leg cramp and I went to help her up and she stayed down and asked me to stretch her leg by pushing it back.


----------



## mysterioussoul

i realised that i like mouths, generally women's mouths. i find people who talk or smile to the one side of their mouth attractive.


----------



## Rest or Real?

layitontheline said:


> I like guys who are willing to cause me physical pain if I ask. I'm not a porcelain doll. I won't break.


yesss

i like a girls ankles, calves, inner thighs, smooth legs, backs, spinal columns...quiet natured, a tad shy, and...
just a splash of madness. i enjoy games, the games we play...


----------



## ktbare

Androgynous men, the type with masculine natural features but androgynous sort of personal style and personality, its hard to explain but I know what I mean .


----------



## xTKsaucex

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> I'm attracted to guys who are a bit damaged/mental. Someone with a story to tell. It's probably not good for me, *but I can't help but want to fix them*.


Awwww my heart melted a little. How lovely ;]


----------



## rgrwng

i am more turned on by a woman's blank stare than her smile.

i like fit or athletic, but rounded women are great, too.


----------



## Nathan Talli

andy1984 said:


> How do people discover fetishes? You experience something different and suddenly find that you like it? Are there clues to follow beforehand? Or will you not know till you've tried everything?


I've known about mine since I was 3 or 4, so it definitely wasn't something that "just sorta happened when I began fooling around". It has been there as long as I can remember. :rain


----------



## john kimble

Please dont ask my why, but i like girls that have stretch marks. GOOD looking hot girls. Ive seen em. Alot of people get disgusted but not me. My ex had em. She hated herself for them but I told her it never bothered me.


----------



## Rest or Real?

to every woman that said dark/curly hair, facial/body hair, dark complected, a bit of insanity, scars, intelligence or the like and tall, please see:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tenebrous-49855/

LOL.


----------



## seamoon

I like skinny dark haired guys, with a strong jawline. Bonus points if they're geeky or have a tattoo.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Scars
Veins in hands/arms
Jewish guys
Black guys
Guys that can win an argument/ take down an opponent verbally
Guys who are more sexually experienced than me (not very difficult to find)
Guys who like to dominate in the bedroom 
Guys who have experimented with drugs
Film/music geeks
Kinky guys (nothing too out there just comfortable outside the norms)
Guys who can fix stuff (cars, computers, home repairs)
Guitar players in bands are really sexy
Military men (picturing a buff guy in a t-shirt and camo pants)
A gentleman in the street and a freak in the bed 

I think that about covers it.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Since this is really a 'what you like thread' :b :

I like girls with shortish hair kinda like this (Sam from Misfits)
Dunno if this style actually has a name or not.


----------



## Stilla

When a guy is very protective of me. 
:um


----------



## Witchcraft

Double Indemnity said:


> Scars
> Veins in hands/arms
> Black guys
> Guys that can win an argument/ take down an opponent verbally
> Guys who are more sexually experienced than me (not very difficult to find)
> Guys who like to dominate in the bedroom
> Guys who have experimented with drugs
> Film/music geeks
> Kinky guys (nothing too out there just comfortable outside the norms)
> Guys who can fix stuff (cars, computers, home repairs)
> Military men (picturing a buff guy in a t-shirt and camo pants)
> A gentleman in the street and a freak in the bed
> 
> I think that about covers it.


 I agree with all of those !


----------



## evginmubutu

Women who play music. Women who are intelligent. slender women, with soft skin and who don't wear a lot of makeup. a bit of shyness (but not SA, why would I want someone exactly like me )


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

xTKsaucex said:


> Awwww my heart melted a little. How lovely ;]


Yes, I look for the boy with the broken smile. He will be loved! :b


----------



## senrab

happy trail


----------



## Innamorata

Stilla said:


> When a guy is very protective of me.
> :um


That too.


----------



## katiebird

For some reason I've recently discovered that I like chubby, not obess or anything just someone who has a little bit of weight to them


----------



## sweetD

Choke me, resting your head on my chest, beards


----------



## BeaT

Bald girls. Shaved head that is.

Girls who do drugs. Especially hallucinogens. Not an addict, but somebody who liked to experiment.


----------



## pancakepowder

i really like pudgy guys. like a lot. not like obese, but chubby. pudgy tummies/butts are such a turn on for me  i also really like body hair! chest hair, leg hair, and happy trails are soooo good. another thing i like is uniquely shaped noses... big is good, but even if theyre just weird thats cool. noses are hot haha


----------



## sillywillynilly

Girls with small boobs and very skinny. Not unhealthy skinny though.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Spock.


----------



## IcedOver

I like shiny, satin fabrics on women -- dresses, panties and bras. It's just so gorgeous.


----------



## anonymous soul

hmm... I dont want to go into detail but I do have fetishes .... and probably the biggest turn on is a girl that is freaky and has fetishes...


----------



## sillywillynilly

OH AND A GIRL WITH FRECKLES! oooomg <3 freckles (around the nose, oomg)


----------



## comfortablynumb1985

-a girl who is rejected by others
-laziness
-basic goth appearance


----------



## StayingMotivated

I'm starting to have a thing for guys that want to be in a cuckold relationship. I really want to explore this


----------



## Cerrada

His neck.
Collarbones.
Nice toned arms.
Hairy chest.
Beards.
Curly hair.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Girls who are a little bit crazy, creative or dreamers. Open mindedness. Stylish but not vain. Messy bedrooms. Nice legs. Brunettes (although i'm not fussy) Necks ;..;


----------



## artandis

StayingMotivated said:


> I'm starting to have a thing for guys that want to be in a cuckold relationship. I really want to explore this


Really? That's interesting.


----------



## john kimble

I have a foot fetish :um


----------



## TallGirl

Piercings and tattoos... piercings are hotter though lol. I'm into all sorts of things, but one thing that's a huge turn off is a guy with no creativity in bed (I also like a more dominant guy). Other than that I'm not too picky. Of course I like the tall dark and handsome type guy, but it's not really a rule. I've dated all types of guys.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Shyness, anxiety, quiet, social awkwardness <3


----------



## Paper Samurai

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Shyness, anxiety, quiet, social awkwardness <3


My heart melts a little when a girl's a bit on the shy side :squeeze:yes


----------



## Stilla

I seem to have a thing for canadians...


----------



## Innamorata

Someone cute talking in italian to me.

Oh wait...


----------



## ShyGuy86

Innamorata said:


> Someone cute talking in italian to me.
> Oh wait...


*blushes*
Aw... "cute"
*bluhes more*

OT: I have recently learnt that I have a fetish for waists.



mysterioussoul said:


> i've noticed that i like women with their mouths a bit open and you can see their teeth, eg. Neve Campbell. maybe i just like her. she's so hot in the Scream movies when she's scared and her eyes are watery and her mouth is a little open.


I hope this user is still around.
Robin Tunney


----------



## blue the puppy

dunno if this counts, but i am a straight girl who gets off by watching gay porn.

ummmm.... i love guys who are not conventional. quirky. maybe somewhat effeminate. bisexual. oh, and british.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

blue the puppy said:


> dunno if this counts, but i am a straight girl who gets off by watching gay porn.
> 
> ummmm.... i love guys who are not conventional. quirky. maybe somewhat effeminate. bisexual. oh, and british.


I don't get that. Most girls, if into porn, seem to enjoy lesbian porn more than straight porn. I can get why people would enjoy lesbian porn, but most??

Is the naked male form that hideous?

:no


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

I need to find me a girl who's willing to let me poor a big bowl of spaghetti with sauce on to her and then eat it off her.


----------



## blue the puppy

RockBottomRiser said:


> I don't get that. Most girls, if into porn, seem to enjoy lesbian porn more than straight porn. I can get why people would enjoy lesbian porn, but most??
> 
> Is the naked male form that hideous?
> 
> :no


i should clarify, im into gay MALE porn.

lesbians do nothing for me.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

blue the puppy said:


> i should clarify, im into gay MALE porn.
> 
> lesbians do nothing for me.


Ohh, excuse my naivety. Very interesting.


----------



## Paper Samurai

blue the puppy said:


> dunno if this counts, but i am a straight girl who gets off by watching gay porn.
> 
> ummmm.... i love guys who are not conventional. quirky. maybe somewhat effeminate. bisexual. oh, and british.


I seem to tick pretty much all of those boxes lol :teeth


----------



## blue the puppy

Paper Samurai said:


> I seem to tick pretty much all of those boxes lol :teeth


how YOU doin?








just kidding


----------



## humourless

A woman who says she graduated from a prestigious university


----------



## olschool

i dnt think i should get into that lol , but one of the thigs are shape, i like that coke bottale shape that women have


----------



## HughJ

I am really into girls that like to trim and shave their puki. LOVE IT!


----------



## Snow Bunny

Recently I've found I have a thing for men wearing wrist watches. Not fancy gold or silver ones, just those big black plasticy ones.


----------



## candiedsky

Are you seeing a trend here?


----------



## MindOverMood

candiedsky said:


> Are you seeing a trend here?


 Hipster glasses?:b


----------



## Innamorata

Leonard is not a hipster.


----------



## MindOverMood

You don't have to be a hipster to wear hipster glasses.


----------



## jonahbruhh

I love MILFS. no joke


----------



## Double Indemnity

Tongue piercings.


----------



## CountingClockwise

Tall painfully thin guys with long, delicate tapered fingers and long thin legs.
Gay men are so hot too..
Oh and men wearing leather- preferably brown leather :mushy


----------



## candiedsky

MindOverMood said:


> Hipster glasses?:b


lol, no more like dark hair and glasses. :yes


----------



## Illmatic123

Hairbands. Forreal, I don't know why, but for me this can add like 3 points to a woman's look.

I also like hipster glasses and thin rope wristbands.


----------



## Miss Bee

I can't resist guys playing an instrument well. More specifically, violinists, violists, and drummers.


----------



## myroomiswhite

jawlines!
boys who have a_ darkside _
tattoos!


----------



## rnotlee

Shyness.
Skinny but curvy bare feet.
Skinny jeans, but not on overly skinny or overly fat girls.
Pale, milky skin.
Nose/lip piercings.
A girl with a compatible music sense and similar interests.


----------



## BobtheBest

I like girls with braces in their mouth. They're adorable. :yes


----------



## Icebat

To me, legs are what can turn me on most in a woman. Especially if there is an ankle tattoo on them 
I also like a woman that plays sports: not fat, not skinny but some degree of muscle (not some bodybuilding tank though that's ugly)
And I'm a complete sucker for big blue eyes and pony tails.

Talking purely about the physical part though.


----------



## deadtosociety

Pigtails, braces, freckles, schoolgirl uniforms, etc. I wish it was easier to explain the more odd fetishes - I always feel like a freak (especially not knowing exactly why I'm into such things). I guess when it comes down to it, you just gotta have confidence.


----------



## Stilla

Adam! ...wait this should probably be in the normal turn on thread.


----------



## TenYears

I have an ex-g/f that would wear my baseball or football jerseys around the house, & nothing else. That was a *huge* turn on. Women on top are a big turn on.


----------



## Wolves In Suits

Black leather boots, shirts, trenchcoats or trousers
Fetishwear as daywear
Alternative people
Really really skinny dudes with twiggy legs and long fingers
Androgyny in all its forms
Transvestites
Homoerotic art/literature
Men onscreen crying or being otherwise vulnerable and open 
Black skinny jeans on a man.
Huge eyes and full lips on a man.
Effeminacy
Pale-skinned lanky brunet men.
Those scenes in action films when men tie up or incarcerate men for some dastardly reason. 
Prissy, formal, repressed men in suits, who you can just tell are seething with supressed passion.


----------



## mezzoforte

-Guys that look nerdy (glasses, the way they dress, demeanor etc)
-When guys have chubby, hairy tummies (not obese, but average to overweight)

-Girls with short hair



River In The Mountain said:


> Spock.


Mmm.


----------



## Eyesontheskies

Ok some of mine are weird but some not so much. Ok so I have a thing for guys that are tall, dark skinned, dark haired, and dark eyed, I really like curl hair on a guy, I sort of have a thing for guys with a controlled jewfro lol. Ok and the last thing and probably the weirdest but honestly I sort of have a thing for guys with larger noses polite weird but I do. My last boyfriend had a bit of a big nose but I think that was actually what I found the most attractive about him lol


----------



## BillDauterive

Being multilingual.


----------



## dair

I'm attracted to hands, feet, thighs, voices, hair, femdom, pale skin, caramel skin, small breasts, stockings, girls who are chubby, girls who are fat but not fat enough to crush me, girls who skinny, girls who are skinny but not so much I'm scared I'll break her, being latina, big lips, small lips, small butt, dancing... that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Eyesontheskies said:


> Ok some of mine are weird but some not so much. Ok so I have a thing for guys that are tall, dark skinned, dark haired, and dark eyed, I really like curl hair on a guy, I sort of have a thing for guys with a controlled jewfro lol. Ok and the last thing and probably the weirdest but honestly I sort of have a thing for guys with larger noses polite weird but I do. My last boyfriend had a bit of a big nose but I think that was actually what I found the most attractive about him lol


Nice! I have both a big nose and a jewfro when my hair gets longer but I always figured that everyone would think they were unattractive features. I guess there is hope for me yet lol


----------



## Barette

Beards. Beards. Beeeeaaaaarrrrrdddssss. 

My GOD I love beards.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

Muscular Japanese guys with polynesian tattoos.
I like men who have nice round, full butts.(kind of like women). Im a butt person and very turned off by flat butts.
Someone who is open to the thought of having sex in public. I have a fantasy of having sex in public and getting caught by a cop.
Intellectually, someone who has had a rough past and is trying the best they can to make themselves better the resources they have been given.
I love thoughtful shy men.


----------



## BillDauterive

Barette said:


> Beards. Beards. Beeeeaaaaarrrrrdddssss.
> 
> My GOD I love beards.


Hello! :clap
EDIT: Ah, who am I ******* kidding, no girl will ever like me.


----------



## AussiePea

Id like to add pale. Definitely have a thing for pale skin.


----------



## bananafanafo

what turns me on are my husband's eyes and his haircut. he's military, so he has that nice buzz going on with his hair. also, i dig a guy who can pull off a baseball cap, backwards or facing front..
hmm....and toned legs are pretty awesome, as well. honestly, if my husband turns fat, i really wouldn't care. i always thought chubby guys were hot. he's pretty fit, and those legs of his are awesome. holla! haha ;P


----------



## diamondheart89

i'm reposting because I need to add more  


- stubble like a 5 o' clock shadow. yum
- big hands
- when guys absentmindedly put things in their mouths 
- jawlines
- pale skin
-dark skin
- laugh lines


----------



## mezzoforte

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Muscular Japanese guys with polynesian tattoos.
> I like men who have nice round, full butts.(kind of like women). Im a butt person and very turned off by flat butts.
> *Someone who is open to the thought of having sex in public. I have a fantasy of having sex in public* and getting caught by a cop.
> Intellectually, someone who has had a rough past and is trying the best they can to make themselves better the resources they have been given.
> I love thoughtful shy men.


God yes.


----------



## TheTraveler

The sex is public is shocking since you wouldn't want people to stare, or have a video uploaded online. I would think you all would freeze and have a panic attack.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

TheTraveler said:


> The sex is public is shocking since you wouldn't want people to stare, or have a video uploaded online. I would think you all would freeze and have a panic attack.


More like a beach or a very secluded area. I have heard of people having sex on park benches in broad day light, that I would not do. But I like the thought of getting caught when you think your alone, i don't know why that excites me. I would have a panic attack if kids were the ones to catch us or if I were being filmed.


----------



## komorikun

Be careful about having sex on the beach:


----------



## SuperSky

Semi-large hands, chubbiness, double chins, man boobs.


----------



## arnie

I like to have the girl suck on my finger.


----------



## Reclus

Good table manners... There's nothing worse than dining out with someone who feeds like a hog at a trough...


----------



## tea111red

Oh, this thread again.

Hmm, my answer is still the same it was 3 yrs ago...guys on sport bikes (ex: Kawasaki Ninja), lol. I guess I haven't changed much..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Girls that have dark brown eyes.


----------



## KangalLover

big booty
chuby girls
big boobs
shaking booty
thick girls are really good!


----------



## probably offline

blue the puppy said:


> dunno if this counts, but i am a straight girl who gets off by watching gay porn.
> 
> ummmm.... i love guys who are not conventional. quirky. maybe somewhat effeminate. bisexual. oh, and british.


Oh my god, are we the same person?


----------



## halb

Don't have any preference in skin color or hair color. But I like masculine dudes with stubble.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Muscular Japanese guys with polynesian tattoos.
> I like men who have nice round, full butts.(kind of like women). Im a butt person and very turned off by flat butts.
> Someone who is open to the thought of having sex in public. I have a fantasy of having sex in public and getting caught by a cop.
> Intellectually, someone who has had a rough past and is trying the best they can to make themselves better the resources they have been given.
> I love thoughtful shy men.


Omitting the first clause (i.e not being of Japanese/Polynesian descent) and perhaps the third for quite palpable reasons, I would like to apply for the position of suitability as I genuinely believe I fulfill all the requirements here outlined. That is all.


----------



## komorikun

Reclus said:


> Good table manners... There's nothing worse than dining out with someone who feeds like a hog at a trough...


ooops......that's why I don't have first dates that involve food. I tend to get ketchup all over me.


----------



## solasum

My answer has not changed in three years: men with long hair.

I also prefer kind of chubby guys to muscular ones.


----------



## Rixy

I love me a bobcut.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

Long dark curly hair
Afros


----------



## General Specific

komorikun said:


> ooops......that's why I don't have first dates that involve food. I tend to get ketchup all over me.


I'm sure there's probably a fetish for that too..


----------



## changeme77

mezzoforte said:


> -When guys have chubby, hairy tummies (not obese, but average to overweight)


Here I was thinking I want to get rid of my pot belly and chicks dig it :b


----------



## Charmander

AussiePea said:


> Id like to add pale. Definitely have a thing for pale skin.












I just like facial hair. And toned forearms. Tattoos. And Asian guys are pretty hot too!


----------



## thephantommenace

why do women spend so much time putting on make up... it just makes them look awful and same thing with tattoos they are so gross. this is why i don't find most porn stars attractive because they have all these nasty looking tattoos all over their skin.


----------



## Bawsome

opaques.
black ones.

:dead


----------



## tea111red

Guys in the medical field (not really into doctors or nurses, though).


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

komorikun said:


> Be careful about having sex on the beach:


Wow I laughed really hard !!:b These people are stupid for trying to have sex at a very public beach....I mean the beaches im talking about require you walk a beaten path and don't have a lot of people there to begin with.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Omitting the first clause (i.e not being of Japanese/Polynesian descent) and perhaps the third for quite palpable reasons, I would like to apply for the position of suitability as I genuinely believe I fulfill all the requirements here outlined. That is all.


I will give you an interview LOL  :b


----------



## mezzoforte

Forwhatiamworth said:


> More like a beach or a very secluded area. I have heard of people having sex on park benches in broad day light, that I would not do. But I like the thought of getting caught when you think your alone, i don't know why that excites me. I would have a panic attack if kids were the ones to catch us or if I were being filmed.


Or an alleyway or a movie theater. Or a dressing room!
:clap


----------



## Eyesontheskies

MrQuiet76 said:


> Nice! I have both a big nose and a jewfro when my hair gets longer but I always figured that everyone would think they were unattractive features. I guess there is hope for me yet lol


Yeah definitely hope lol my friend likes guys with big noses and jewfros too lol


----------



## regimes

in the men, pleasant deep voice, body hair is a plus (scruff yum), intelligence, and i like them to be larger than me in size/height/weight. also large hands ha

in women, i like shorter, curvier, sweetness, intelligence, and a pretty voice. sassiness too, that's always attractive.

in either, i love brown eyes, and dark hair, and i have a weird thing for dreads.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

scruffy, tattoos, strong jaw. basically david beckham


----------



## shinco

ladies with metal...enough said lol


----------



## thephantommenace

bare skin, nice legs and women who wear skirts. i love strong, thick beautiful legs, not skinny legs.

i also like to be kicked in the balls. lol. yeah, i know, i'm weird. it's just i get excited by the mix of pain and pleasure.


----------



## Elad

for some reason I really like french speaking girls and their accents, although I've only been around them like 3 times. (so maybe it was just them)


----------



## Reclus

komorikun said:


> ooops......that's why I don't have first dates that involve food. I tend to get ketchup all over me.


Hmm haute cuisine diner huh? :teeth


----------



## changeme77

Elad said:


> for some reason I really like french speaking girls and their accents, although I've only been around them like 3 times. (so maybe it was just them)


I'm the same, accents are the biggest turn on for me. Although personally I prefer spanish accents it's an incredibly sexy language.


----------



## thephantommenace

changeme77 said:


> I'm the same, accents are the biggest turn on for me. Although personally I prefer spanish accents it's an incredibly sexy language.


i'm surrounded by girls with spanish accents almost everyday and yes it is sexy. i've never met a girl with a french accent before. not any french people around here and i know only one german lady. oriental accents are the hardest to understand, i guess because they have languages that are so different from english. i notice that arabs usually have really good english which is crazy because i have a difficult time saying anything in arabic.


----------



## Dissonance

The Girl has to have guy parts.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i like girls when they wear thier hair up for some reason... like in a ponytail or a bun... pig tails freak me out... but yeah... i dont know why, i just do lol


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

thephantommenace said:


> bare skin, nice legs and women who wear skirts. i love strong, thick beautiful legs, not skinny legs.
> 
> *i also like to be kicked in the balls. lol. yeah, i know, i'm weird. it's just i get excited by the mix of pain and pleasure*.


That could do some damage my friend :um Could you settle for a hard spanking on the behind ??


----------



## General Specific

A lot of these are pretty standard sort of turn ons. Not that there's anything wrong with that, just saying..


----------



## thephantommenace

Forwhatiamworth said:


> That could do some damage my friend :um Could you settle for a hard spanking on the behind ??


there are communities of people who share the fetish and i haven't read about many people suffering damage from it. i mean it could cause damage but i don't think it is as dangerous as people think. there is one site that's had like the same guy making videos since early 2000's. he's probably been kicked a million times now and he's still doing it. lol.


----------



## John316C

edible bras and panties


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Yes, too weird to publish


----------



## cafune

- wears tuques loosely
- dark, unkempt, medium-length hair (preferably curly)
- thick set of dark eyebrows
- multilingual
- can speak in Indian (Madras) Tamil (it's a beautiful, playful, laid-back dialect of Tamil, and I find guys that speak in it to me _unbearably attractive_)

I'd include more, but they'd be utterly conventional. May just add them in later, anyway.


----------



## probably offline

When skinny guys have protruding shoulder blades so you can see them through their shirt. Urgh. If this is combined with a long neck it's insta-jizz for me.


----------



## Azador

Girls that look like my mother.

(Not joking)


----------



## bsd3355

I like girls who cuff their farts in their palms and inhale it. is this weird?


----------



## ashli116

I like men who are aloof to most people but can carry a good conversation when given the chance. I also like men with good hands.


----------



## juizdelinha

girls reading dostoievsky in the subway


----------



## MindOverMood

bwidger85 said:


> I like girls who cuff their farts in their palms and inhale it. is this weird?


I laughed for about a minute straight when I scrolled down and saw your post


----------



## louiselouisa

ankle socks when naked and I think I like boys that are slightly fat :um


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

For some reason I find girls with short hair attractive as hell xD #Emma Watson #Natalie Portman


----------



## Paper Samurai

bwidger85 said:


> I like girls who cuff their farts in their palms and inhale it. is this weird?


LOL :teeth

Sounds perfectly normal...


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i have a thing for knee high boots, nice long bouncy full hair, and pretty eyes... and freckles... dont ask me why


----------



## borntoroam

I enjoy: diapers, legs/thighs, freckles, dark hair, knee/thigh-high socks, schoolgirl uniforms, pigtails -- there are a lot of things I find tantalizing.


----------



## mezzoforte

Girls who have short labia minora. It looks so cute. :b


----------



## MCHB

You know the adage, "It's always the Quiet ones?"

There's a deep, dark corner in my mind that holds my deepest, darkest fetishes! :twisted


----------



## PickleNose

mezzoforte said:


> Girls who have short labia minora. It looks so cute. :b


 I've noticed some women don't even seem to have them at all. It's just a neat slit. Excuse my ignorance but is this natural for some women or do they have them removed or something?


----------



## mezzoforte

PickleNose said:


> I've noticed some women don't even seem to have them at all. It's just a neat slit. Excuse my ignorance but is this natural for some women or do they have them removed or something?


That's what I meant. When it's a slit, I'm pretty sure their labia minora is just really short. :b


----------



## mahnamahna

Umm... I have a major foot fetish lol, not that I'll ever get to give a girl a foot rub or a pedi someday ;P I'm too shy to ever openly ask! But I wouldn't do any toe sucking or sole licking!! Eww haha :O 

But only girls feet and I have requirements: soft soles, arches are a bonus, with pedicured and painted toenails are the must have  

Other than that: glasses, high heels, perfume, adorkableness, long hair, purple nail polish, red lipstick, witty, slight pudginess  

Turn offs: Preppiness, atheists, liberals, conservatives (I don't like either party), narcissism, off-color language, taking the Lord's name in vain, ignorance, hypocrisy, bad taste in movies/music, disdain of the Muppets lol


----------



## vanishingpt

In terms of physicality, I love it when guys wear plaid shirts, especially if the colours really suit his skin tone (it happens every once in a while and I can't help but look). Also if a guy walks by and he's wearing just the right cologne that suits his body's natural scent as well, I'll temporarily fall in love for a second LOL, that sounded weird. And if he's got a fairly simple and clean haircut, bonus if it's stylish and a little bit understated (not too flashy).


----------



## Alienated

I have been getting these unbelievable fantasies about all the mid 20"s girls here saying they are virgin still ! I'll take them fat, skinny, ugly, shy, I just want to be their first... Each and every one of them... I haven't had sex in a long time, and I didn't think there were so many.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Pointed ears.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Legs.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I can't remember if I posted this before...

Buy I really like it when a guy burps lol. I really have no clue why...Just one day I was watching this video and the guy burped really loud and I'm like "that was...hot" and have felt that way ever since LOL. 

Black hair and gray eyes (or since some people say gray isn't an eye color, really light blue.)

When a guy raises one eyebrow...I have no idea why.


----------



## always starting over

Glasses
Wears hippie clothes
Quiet


----------



## MidnightBlu

Hahahahahaha I had a good laugh at some of these!

These may not be weird... Here are mine:

- Guys who are good at video games.
- Guys who have super soft hair.
- Veins in guys' hands/arms.
- I like big feet.
- I have a thing for tall/fit/slender white military men. I dated one and got hooked onto them. I'm talking to a deployed Army guy right now and we dig each other!
- Guys who look young/baby faced guys.
- Guys younger than me.
- The way guys sound when they laugh and/or sneeze.
- Tall, slim, or skinny really pale white guys with short brown hair that know combat/strong = insta-jizz.
- White guys who don't know any other languages except English.
- When a guy can defend himself and fight back if needed.
- A guy sleeping and the way he breathes while sleeping hahaha. No snoring though please.
- The way a guy sounds when he yells.
- Guys who have typical messy guy hand writing.
- Guys that wear plaid rolled up overshirts.


----------



## probably offline

MidnightBlu said:


> - A guy sleeping and the way he breathes while sleeping hahaha. No snoring though please.


I thought I was the only one.

/weirdo


----------



## CharmedOne

bwidger85 said:


> I like girls who cuff their farts in their palms and inhale it. is this weird?


Possibly my most favorite video of all time


----------



## starsonfire

when a girl you like stands so close to you that she's breathing in your ear
the smell of her hair and perfume
long eye contact


----------



## lostfromreality731

I have some strange turn ons but I think these fantasies are augmented by my loneliness and lack of understanding about females. The human mind tries to find ways of coping so moves to fantasies that are not possible, because then either a craving for these physical or mental fetishes makes no difference, its all in the mind, so it feels like I'm not completely missing out by living in darkness.


----------



## Durzo

Girls with :

Tattoos
Pink/purple hair
knee high socks
"post hardcore" dress sense (what people call "emo" even though it isn't anything to do with emo)
Longer the hair the better
Girls who can scream (as in the musical way, not scream at me for not saying hello today)
Girls who like heavy music, headbanging / moshing girls are hot.
Half cast skin

My only weird one, is that I am attracted to acne scars.


----------



## Durzo

PickleNose said:


> I've noticed some women don't even seem to have them at all. It's just a neat slit. Excuse my ignorance but is this natural for some women or do they have them removed or something?


I think it looks ugly when its like that.... if a girl has that in porn I turn it off :E luckily I havent been with a girl who has that xD


----------



## Mlochail

Girls with long nail beds, downward curved thick and strong nails. Best thing ever. And if the nail bed grows under the free edge that's even better. Same goes for toenails but it's more fingernails though. And soft hands with long slender fingers.

Girls with nails like that are rare though. Well, it is where I live atleast. And I'm simply not physically attracted to girls who do not have nails like that ^.^ 

She can have big boobs, nice bum, pretty face, etc but if she lacks nice hands and nails I'm not attracted to her. Same is true for the opposite.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Durzo said:


> Girls with :
> 
> Tattoos
> Pink/purple hair
> knee high socks
> "post hardcore" dress sense (what people call "emo" even though it isn't anything to do with emo)
> Longer the hair the better
> Girls who can scream (as in the musical way, not scream at me for not saying hello today)
> Girls who like heavy music, headbanging / moshing girls are hot.
> Half cast skin
> 
> My only weird one, is that I am attracted to acne scars.


Hi, I used to be most of those things you have listed. I have acne scars right now.


----------



## Durzo

MidnightBlu said:


> Hi, I used to be most of those things you have listed. I have acne scars right now.


Used to be? 

Have you ever heard someone say that acne scars are attractive before? It is quite an odd thing even I have to admit it xD

Also could you scream? haha


----------



## mb47

Love a nice back on a man. Broad shoulders, narrow waist. Also find long hair attractive though I don't let any real world people know that.


----------



## Glass Child

Ahaha... most of my attractions come from personality preferences. But those don't count as fetishes.

I'll admit I like fluffy/messy hair though. A lot.


----------



## hammerfast

I like girls who smoke


----------



## pumaa

over the knee socks with the two stripes on girls, have to have an alternative appearance i like a bit of a deep rough voice like Laura prepon's, girls that are angry/*****es also intense have to be a bit mental i love bad *****es that my ****ing problem.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I guess mine aren't inherent to people as such but I've always liked some of the aesthetic styles related to BDSM (some, others not so much).


----------



## arnie

Mlochail said:


> *Girls with long nail beds, downward curved thick and strong nails. Best thing ever.* And if the nail bed grows under the free edge that's even better. Same goes for toenails but it's more fingernails though. And soft hands with long slender fingers.
> 
> Girls with nails like that are rare though. Well, it is where I live atleast. And I'm simply not physically attracted to girls who do not have nails like that ^.^


wat :con


----------



## StrangePeaches

older men..like twice my age


----------



## changeme77

mb47 said:


> Love a nice back on a man. Broad shoulders, narrow waist. Also find long hair attractive though I don't let any real world people know that.


You know you use the internet too much when you refer to people as real world people lol.


----------



## Sourdog

Tall girls, thin girls, girls with coloured hair and piercings (not too many), girls into hockey, girls with pubic hair (weird i know), girls into video games and comic books, girls who talk a lot.


----------



## euphoria04

weebeastiebaby said:


> I know this is SO obscene, but I love anorexic looking guys. Their bulges just look bigger somehow


heh i've always thought about that. being skinny does seem to draw attention to it


----------



## Mlochail

arnie said:


> wat :con


It's weird and wtf if you do not have it, I geuss. But amongst us hand and nail fetishists long nail beds with strong nails is what makes it attractive and downward curved nails do mostly too although some will say straight'er. Pretty much the same how breasts fetishists love soft big round breasts. Or leg men love long legs and what have you.


----------



## modafinilguy

Well I won't list some of my most embarrassing points,

but I like petite girls, small framed, thin.

Like girls that giggle / laugh a fair bit, smile and are certainly not always serious, at least a little immature.

Don't mind girls with a moderate feisty side- but not too aggressive.

Also innocent seeming girls.

ADHD girls too.


----------



## BadGirl

Spanking,


----------



## MidnightBlu

I like guys who know how to use guns and are damn good at it. Military guys with guns are a turn on. I think I play too many video games.


----------



## Marakunda

Girls with small, cute noses.
Girls who are tomboyish/androgynous. (Girls with short hair are an instant turn-on.)
I find girls with bold/thick eyebrows attractive.
I like younger girls rather than older ones for some reason.
Girls with cute features rather than sexy ones.
Women who can "take charge" are also quite enjoyable.
Bi girls?

Not sure if these are all that weird...


----------



## Kalliber

Tomboish girls, soft hands,


----------



## Alas Babylon

Kanfusuuruq said:


> I think it's rather sexy if a girl's bundled up in winter clothing. I'm completely serious.


I never thought there was anyone else who liked this :lol


----------



## CharmedOne

Old King Clancy, Japanese Rain Goggles, Sacramento Sweater, Hot Karl, Alabama Hotpocket...

Kidding. A couple of those were completely made up for "Two and a Half Men" and "How I Met Your Mother," and Urban Dictionary prompts you to the others from there... I'm actually pretty middle-of-the-road and had nothing too provocative to put out there. And everyone's was tame, while this is entitled "weird," so it seemed to be missing something.


----------



## uffie

hoodies on girls mhmmmmmm


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hmm, as far as physical appearance: Hair. I love me some crazy, wild, bold, unique hairstylin'. I don't believe this is an atypical turn-on, though. 

Also, necks. Slender necks, where you can see the hair tapering off into bare skin (so, short hair, or hair up in a ponytail, is ideal). 

And hands. Again, with the slenderness, the smoothness, the flexibility, and of course how that person puts their hands to use (not in that way, you perve).


----------



## cosmicslop

Most of this thread is too normal. I'm better off discussing this on Fetlife. haha.


----------



## Micronian

This could be a weird one. Somebody tell me if you've heard it before, but I'm often drawn to girls with an overbite. I think it's adorable as hell when the front teeth protrude ever so slightly out of the top lips.

I'm just weird.


----------



## komorikun

Micronian said:


> This could be a weird one. Somebody tell me if you've heard it before, but I'm often drawn to girls with an overbite. I think it's adorable as hell when the front teeth protrude ever so slightly out of the top lips.
> 
> I'm just weird.


Do you like those vampire teeth (ie double stacks) that a lot of Japanese girls have?


----------



## fm5827

Girls with nose piercings, not the ring ones just a stud, and also girls with tattoos.


----------



## Mr Bacon

I love girls with caps. There's something cute and childish but rebel about that. I aslo love perfecto leather jackets on a chick.





















Kalliber said:


> Tomboish girls, soft hands,


I've never heard a guy say he enjoyed chicks with rough manly hands.


cosmicslop said:


> Most of this thread is too normal. I'm better off discussing this on Fetlife. haha.


:yes I'll join you there in a sec.


Micronian said:


> This could be a weird one. Somebody tell me if you've heard it before, but I'm often drawn to girls with an overbite. I think it's adorable as hell when the front teeth protrude ever so slightly out of the top lips.
> 
> I'm just weird.


You're going to love my avatar. On a side note, yes, I do find this weird.


fm5827 said:


> Girls with nose piercings, not the ring ones just a stud, and also girls with tattoos.


I'm with you man! These tattoos and piercings give a girl some sort of wild, '_I'm gonna sex you like you've never been sexed before. I can do the nasty things your girlfriend would never dare to_'. Turns me on like crazy.


----------



## MillzMurray

i just like someone who smiles. not even sure i get turned on, anymore.


----------



## MovinOnUp

I'm just the average girl. I like a bad boy who drives a nice car. Fairly dominant, protective to a certain extent....muscles....not to big but not to small...fairly skinny with a six pack,..mmmmm  yummy XD x


----------



## Jaxosix

You know in those films where in the morning after sex, A girl comes out wearing just the guys shirt to go toilet or make breakfast or something?

For me, That is sexy as hell. Not sure if it's weird or common though?


----------



## Mr Bacon

MovinOnUp said:


> I'm just the average girl. I like a bad boy who drives a nice car. Fairly dominant, protective to a certain extent....muscles....not to big but not to small...fairly skinny with a six pack,..mmmmm  yummy XD x


Looks like I'm the guy from your dreams, girl. Except I've failed my driving license and have nothing to offer but an old rusty bicycle. But I'm sure my sense of humor will make up for it - we can find a compromise, right? 8)



GoonerN5 said:


> You know in those films where in the morning after sex, A girl comes out wearing just the guys shirt to go toilet or make breakfast or something?
> 
> For me, That is sexy as hell. Not sure if it's weird or common though?


It's about as uncommon as eating cereals for breakfast.


----------



## Micronian

komorikun said:


> Do you like those vampire teeth (ie double stacks) that a lot of Japanese girls have?


as in protruding canines (i.e. fangs)? I can't say I've seen too much. I've seen girls with their canine teeth placed a little bit higher than their other front teeth, looking like they have more exposed tooth than their other ones.

I'm a bit indifferent about it.

I feel weird talking so much about teeth, but as someone with an anthropology degree, dentition becomes a "default" thing to look at when it comes to facial features... (though I was attracted to overbites before I ever studied anthropology--and before I even knew what an overbite was!).


----------



## MidnightBlu

Micronian said:


> This could be a weird one. Somebody tell me if you've heard it before, but I'm often drawn to girls with an overbite. I think it's adorable as hell when the front teeth protrude ever so slightly out of the top lips.
> 
> I'm just weird.


I have braces right now to correct an overbite lol.


----------



## theCARS1979

Rocker girls, Long hair on girls ,leather- skirts, pants, jackets or fingerless gloves, studs and pyramids, belts, spikes, fishnets ,converse kicks, creme soft feet and creme soft hands, white girls and pretty faces with nice skin.


----------



## probably offline

I already made a list. These are just a few more things I like which aren't as "weird":

(I'm bored)

* nihilists

* guys who make me struggle to win a battle of wits.

* guys with silent confidence who sit quiet around a table and only say something when it's relevant or witty.

* guys who are intimidatingly intelligent but never brag about it(my god it's sexy).

* guys who are emotionally distant but occasionally very passionate(I can't help it).

* guys who look sad/bored/arrogant.

* guys who keep getting their hair in their eyes.

* guys with soft, nice voices.


----------



## Barette

A lot of people in this thread need to learn what "weird" is. "Soft pretty faces" "cuddles" are not weird. 

As for me, I don't have anything weird. All typical things.


----------



## CharmedOne

Barette said:


> A lot of people in this thread need to learn what "weird" is. "Soft pretty faces" "cuddles" are not weird.
> 
> As for me, I don't have anything weird. All typical things.


Agreed. It's a snoozefest. That's why I threw in Two and 1/2 Men's Japanese Rain Goggles and How I Met Your Mother's Old King Clancy the other day. Yeesh. Let's spice this up a bit, people. I live a mundane life. I need vicarious thrills... Step up your game!

I've given some thought to this cuz I feel like I'm so boring, what could I possibly say, but I guess I like the element of possibly being caught. I don't REALLY wanna BE caught, that'd be traumatic. It's the getting away with it. The rest--Edit: Decided it was TMI, even for this thread. I'm an overthinker about being an oversharer, lol.


----------



## Barette

If I'm to be honest, I am very attracted to men in their 20s who look like how my father did, at that age. If they have the personality of my father, too, then I am in love (from afar, but still love). But according to Freud that's normal. Even if it's typical, It makes me feel creepy, to be aware that the reason I'm attracted is because they're like my dad, and then to be even more attracted _after_ that acknowledgement.


----------



## alieneyed

Barette said:


> If I'm to be honest, I am very attracted to men in their 20s who look like how my father did, at that age. If they have the personality of my father, too, then I am in love (from afar, but still love). But according to Freud that's normal. Even if it's typical, It makes me feel creepy, to be aware that the reason I'm attracted is because they're like my dad, and then to be even more attracted _after_ that acknowledgement.


EXACTLY. So weird!

As for a weird turn on I have that I recently discovered, the feeling of my boyfriend's beard rubbing all over my boobs and nips, yeah. Oh yeah. Oh yeah, oh yeah. Like, it's insane. I'm pretty much aching just thinking about it. Hahahaha. :um


----------



## komorikun

I get yucked out if a guy looks like my dad. Red beards or hairy blonde arms uke


----------



## Barette

Oh well that's just not a good look, ever.

_"(Edited out quote at poster's request)"_

I'm glad I'm not the only one. My dad was emotionally unavailable (however much he loved me) and died when I was 15. So if I see a guy that reminds me of my father, I am so attracted, and then I realize it's because he's like my dad, and then he shows the same personality traits (or I just put those traits on him, because I want him to have them) and then I'm attracted more. Sometimes I imagine him actually _being_ my dad when he was younger and I get really excited and it makes me want to talk to said guy really bad. It's so creepy.


----------



## Mr Bacon

probably offline said:


> * guys who keep getting their hair in their eyes.


Lookin' for a ride, babe? 8)


----------



## CharmedOne

Barette said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. My dad was emotionally unavailable (however much he loved me) and died when I was 15. So if I see a guy that reminds me of my father, I am so attracted, and then I realize it's because he's like my dad, and then he shows the same personality traits (or I just put those traits on him, because I want him to have them) and then I'm attracted more. Sometimes I imagine him actually _being_ my dad when he was younger and I get really excited and it makes me want to talk to said guy really bad. It's so creepy.


Blame the "Imago." The part of people that causes them, as adults, look for in a partner what they didn't receive/have fulfilled in childhood. "We have a composite image of all the positive and negative traits of our primary caretakers deep in our unconscious mind. This is called the Imago. It is like the unconscious blueprint of the one we need to be our partner in a committed, intimate relationship. We look for someone who is an "*Imago match*," that is, someone who matches up with the composite image of our primary caretakers. This is important because we marry or commit for the purpose of healing and finishing the unfinished business of childhood. Our parents are the ones who wounded us, but a primary love partner who matches their traits is their stand-in."

It's like we're always unconsciously searching to right the wrongs of the past. For you, it sounds like the dad who was emotionally unavailable and then died before anything could be resolved--you had no closure. For me, I lost two males who were kind to me when I was little, vulnerable, and powerless. So to quote Robin Williams in Good Will Hunting, "It's not your fault."


----------



## CharmedOne

Ugh, my above post just took the hotness outta the weird fetish/turn-ons, didn't it? Lol, sorry to go so clinical...


----------



## andy1984

feminine hands, and smooth necks. kind of plump labia. dunno, nothing out of the ordinary. i like asians with short hair. though i can't stress how much i like feminine hands.


----------



## goblinwolf

lisps, overbites, big noses, thick eyebrows, introverted/neurotic girls, petite, tan girls with dark hair, especially when they have dark brown hair but the ends are dip dyed blonde, strong, almost masculine jaw/cheekbones


----------



## vivibe

I think I'll save my ACTUAL "weird fetishes" for a more appropriate forum, lol. But as for more normal preference type things, I tend to like short girls, long hair, asians, vanilla perfume, and generally feminine personalities/clothing/etc. Oh, and biggest of all - any sort of tights, especially those that go up to high on the waist.
I can't really think of any for males. Introverted, I guess.


----------



## Gurosan

geeky, intelligent and open minded girls.
her uniqueness is up to her, since we cannot really demand people be certain way to fit our perfect fantasy, nor we are perfect ourselves.
we can think and wish, but will love really come?


----------



## Jesuszilla

I like female bellies. For average and smaller girls I like a smooth looking belly. By smooth I mean no muscles or abs stretch marks don't bother me. And for thick and bigger girls I like pudgy and round bellies. 

I don't care much for rolls, muscular abs or girls so thin you can see their rib cage.


----------



## euphoria04

Jesuszilla said:


> I like female bellies. For average and smaller girls I like a smooth looking belly. By smooth I mean no muscles or abs stretch marks don't bother me. And for thick and bigger girls I like pudgy and round bellies.
> 
> I don't care much for rolls, muscular abs or girls so thin you can see their rib cage.


speaking of bellies, I have sort of a navel fetish

I don't get a raging hard on when I see one, but I do find it aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Jesuszilla

euphoria04 said:


> speaking of bellies, I have sort of a navel fetish
> 
> I don't get a raging hard on when I see one, but I do find it aesthetically pleasing


I love navels as well.


----------



## Barette

CharmedOne said:


> Blame the "Imago." The part of people that causes them, as adults, look for in a partner what they didn't receive/have fulfilled in childhood. "We have a composite image of all the positive and negative traits of our primary caretakers deep in our unconscious mind. This is called the Imago. It is like the unconscious blueprint of the one we need to be our partner in a committed, intimate relationship. We look for someone who is an "Imago match," that is, someone who matches up with the composite image of our primary caretakers. This is important because we marry or commit for the purpose of healing and finishing the unfinished business of childhood. Our parents are the ones who wounded us, but a primary love partner who matches their traits is their stand-in."
> 
> It's like we're always unconsciously searching to right the wrongs of the past. For you, it sounds like the dad who was emotionally unavailable and then died before anything could be resolved--you had no closure. For me, I lost two males who were kind to me when I was little, vulnerable, and powerless. So to quote Robin Williams in Good Will Hunting, "It's not your fault."


Huh, that's interesting. I guess I have an unhealthy future ahead of me, liking men who are tall handsome funny intelligent but ultimately emotionally unavailable. At least 4/5 traits are pretty good to have, and I'm not very emotionally intelligent so that may just be my perfect match! Silver lining.


----------



## Ntln

I'm surprisingly normal, trying to think of the weirdest ones

Unnatural hair colours on girls. Like, I love it when girls have pink or blue hair. But the coolest is when they have black hair, with like unnatural stripes in them. Can't really explain it. It's gotten to a point where I just find regular old blondes to be fairly boring .

I also love it when girls have messy hair for some reason. Like so many girls are obsessed with always straightening their hair, and so many guys love girls with straight hair, but I go crazy for girls with wild, unkempt hair.

I don't know if it counts, but I'm into average or a bit below average height girls, despite being very tall myself.

I also have a thing for nice legs, though I think that's a common one.


----------



## Mlochail

Macrophilia is the weirdest one I have. I love 4-15 meters tall girls.

Next to that I also have a more extreme 'fetish.' I'd love to be with a girl that would be up for torturing and murdering another girl as I watch her do it on my behalf. Have her spray me with her blood as it spills out her arteries and be very intimate with eachother after the kill on a sexual, emotionally open and spiritual level while being drenched in the other person's blood as we love and adore eachother. There's nothing more romantic to me than that. And yes I would do this if I could I'm not gonna lie about that.


----------



## euphoria04

Mlochail said:


> Macrophilia is the weirdest one I have. I love 4-15 meters tall girls.
> 
> Next to that I also have a more extreme 'fetish.' I'd love to be with a girl that would be up for torturing and murdering another girl as I watch her do it on my behalf. Have her spray me with her blood as it spills out her arteries and be very intimate with eachother after the kill on a sexual, emotionally open and spiritual level while being drenched in the other person's blood as we love and adore eachother. There's nothing more romantic to me than that. And yes I would do this if I could I'm not gonna lie about that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mlochail said:


> Macrophilia is the weirdest one I have. I love 4-15 meters tall girls.
> 
> Next to that I also have a more extreme 'fetish.' I'd love to be with a girl that would be up for torturing and murdering another girl as I watch her do it on my behalf. Have her spray me with her blood as it spills out her arteries and be very intimate with eachother after the kill on a sexual, emotionally open and spiritual level while being drenched in the other person's blood as we love and adore eachother. There's nothing more romantic to me than that. And yes I would do this if I could I'm not gonna lie about that.


Interesting. Not for real life though lol.


----------



## Snow Bunny

Rolled up sleeves and thick black watches.


----------



## Daveyboy

girl in loose comfy pajamas with a pic of my face on the shirt... 

That's tooo hawt!


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> girl in loose comfy pajamas with a pic of my face on the shirt...
> 
> That's tooo hawt!


All of my shirts have your smiling face on them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Pale skin, dark hair, tattoos, glasses. I've always thought girls like that are really sexy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by how creepy some people in here are! For me it's skinny pale eye baggy self destructive numb maybe druggie kinda suicidal chicks.
> 
> The title of the thread doesn't match the original post. Just something I noticed.


I'd say about ten percent of the posts in here could actually be considered weird. I think I posted myself way back with really boring stuff, since everyone else was anyway and I thought why not. But yeah lol.

It is easier to think of weird sexual fantasies than turn ons though I think... That might have made an interesting thread. Not for this section of the forum though,  since sex talk and stuff like that is actually not allowed here apparently.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Physical attributes - I like long legs, long silky hair, and nice feet. Also, deep brown or blue eyes.
Personal attributes - Sense of humor, love of animals, non-violence


----------



## Daveyboy

Daveyboy said:


> girl in loose comfy pajamas with a pic of my face on the shirt...
> That's tooo hawt!





Hush7 said:


> All of my shirts have your smiling face on them.


TeeHee....:evil


----------



## CharmedOne

voorhees666 said:


> I like emotionally unstable, kinda psycho ****ed up ones.


I used to think I did too, unfortunately. But that only works in theory, not in reality. Cuz when you end up naked, chained in their basement for a week, it gets chilly, the rats start looking tasty, and the bathroom facilities are seriously lacking.

(I kid, I kid... Or do I???)


----------



## Imbored21

clitdicks
sexy feet
big lips


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mlochail said:


> Macrophilia is the weirdest one I have. I love 4-15 meters tall girls.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i like it when girls wear tank tops :um


----------



## Crimson Lotus

The brother of this girl I used to know was sexually attracted to dragons, to being crushed and something else that I can't recall.

I'm not a judgmental person but still, I always found it kind of funny.

Oh, and my last ex was seriously into gas masks and latex... Quite an interesting young lady :lol.


----------



## error404

One eyelash that's longer than the others. Don't ask.


----------



## Mousy

BIG HANDS ;0
But that's not weird.


----------



## MidnightBlu

euphoria04 said:


>


LOL!


----------



## MidnightBlu

Military guys is a big one for me right now.


----------



## Mlochail

Persephone The Dread said:


>


The height is just perfect lol


----------



## Kalliber

Legs xD


----------



## hammerfast

I like girls who seem to catch cold easily though not the gross ones


----------



## Perkins

Neck. Unless you have tires on your neck then... never mind.

I like nicely crafted hands too.


----------

